#ubuntu-ir 2010-11-08
<monix> Salam be hame Doostan
<monix> Doostan mishe Ubuntu softeare Center ro be sor@te Offline dasht ? ? ? ?
<ilius> monix: سلام
<ilius> monix: از جای دیگه میخوای دانلود کنی؟
<ilius> monix: مخازن اوبونتو خیلی زیاده حجمش ها بیشتر از ۳۰ گیگابایت
<ilius> monix: دیویدی‌هاش هست ۸ تا اگه میخوای
<monix> <ilius>:  yani age makhazen ro dashte bashe ubuntu software center be sor@te offline ham kar mikone
<monix> ?
<monix> DVD ha ro az behnam tavakoli gereftam
<ilius> monix: وقتی مخازن لوکال رو فعال کنی و مخازن آنلاین رو غیرفعال کنی، میشه آفلاین
<ilius> monix: اون فقط با مخازن کار داره
<monix> bad az in kar meshe masalan java ro betore offline nasb kard ?
<ilius> monix: لوکال می‌تونه روی دیویدی باشه یا روی هارد
<ilius> monix: بله میشه
<monix> ok
<monix> hala che joori makhazen ro add konam
<ilius> monix: اگه هاردت جا داشته می‌تونی کپی کنی دیویدی‌ها رو
<ilius> monix: رو هارد یا روی همون دیویدی میخوای استفاده کنی؟
<monix> bebakhshid
<monix> bebin mikham  makhazen ro bedam be ubuntu ta narm afzar haro offline download kone
<monix> ilius: Rafti ?
<ilius> monix: نه
<ilius> ‏monix: ‫رو هارد یا روی همون دیویدی میخوای استفاده کنی؟
<monix> vase man farghi nadare mohem ine ke Betunam Offline az software Center estefade konam
<ilius> monix: خب روشش فرق داره
<ilius> monix: اگه می‌خوای از روی همون دیویدی باشه
<monix> harkoodoom behatere ro bego ?
<ilius> monix: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<ilius> monix: Other Software -> Add CD-ROM
<monix> az inja error mide
<ilius> monix: اول دیویدی ۱ رو بذار و اون دکمه رو بزن
<ilius> monix: تموم که شد بعدی
<monix> error mide mige No disk ama disk hast toosh
<monix> ilius:error mide mige No disk ama disk hast toosh
<ilius> monix: این دستور رو بزن خروجیش رو بذار
<ilius> monix: mount | grep scd
<monix> DVD ro mishnase
<ilius> monix: خروجی اون دستور رو بذار
<monix> ok
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<ilius> Dark-Sun: سلام
<Dark-Sun> ilius: سلام به روی ماهت سعید جون
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<ilius> Dark-Sun: :)
<Dark-Sun> ilius: می‌گم واسه پایتون از آی دی ای خاصی استفاده می‌کنی
<Dark-Sun> ؟
<ilius> Dark-Sun: only gedit + gnome-terminal ;-)
<Dark-Sun> ilius: چه بهتر!
<Dark-Sun> :)
<ilius> Dark-Sun: ولی اکلیپس چیز خوبیه. خیلی‌ها ازش استفاده می‌کنن مثل همکارام
<ilius> Dark-Sun: ولی من کاری کردم نتونستم با هیچ کدوم کنار بیام الا همین جی‌ادیت کوچولوی دوست‌داشتنی :-D
<Dark-Sun> ilius: اگه ایران رو  به رسمیت می‌شناخت ازش استفاده می‌کردم. فعلا توی بلک لیستمه
<Dark-Sun> B)
<ilius> Dark-Sun: عجب!
<Dark-Sun> ilius: جی ادیت افزونه‌های جالبی هم داره.
<ilius> Dark-Sun: آره
<ilius> Dark-Sun: اینقدر به جی‌ادیت عادت کردم. توی موبایلم هم دستور جی‌ادیت رو گذاشتم برای لیف‌پد
<ilius> Dark-Sun: leafpad
<ilius> Dark-Sun: :-D
 * everplays editor war ro doost dare :) be sharti ke khashentar bashe
<ilius> everplays: تو همیشه طالب خشونت هستی :-D
<ilius> everplays: تروریست
<ilius> everplays: :P
<everplays> ilius, :D
<ilius> everplays: بهنام یه ماگ وی‌آی همینجوری گذاشت توی بسته‌م! نه که من هم خیلی از وی‌آی خوشم میاد!! همینجوری دادمش به همکارم که عاشق وی‌آی هست
<everplays> ilius, hehe, dude vi hal nemide ama vim khodas :D
<ilius> everplays: همون vim
<ilius> everplays: اون قدیمیه مال یونیکس که دیگه رفته به موزه ها
<everplays> ilius, haji poshtak ham mizane vasat :) jeddi migam
<ilius> everplays: :)
<everplays> dar in had begam ke tab / split dare
<ilius> everplays: من خوشم نمیاد ازش
<everplays> ilius, chon too too terminal bayad bahash kar koni? ya kollan az sakhtar-e command-ish?
<ilius> everplays: هر دو
<everplays> ilius, vase avali rahe hal hast, vali dovomi ro nemishe karish kard, chon sakhtaresh ine
<ilius> everplays: بعدشم میگم من به جی‌ادیت انس گرفتم. حتی ازش بعنوان آفیس هم استفاده می‌کنم
<ilius> everplays: یعنی در واقع همه کار باهاش می‌کنم
<ilius> everplays: از کدنویسی گرفته تا یادداشت نویسی
<everplays> ilius, khodayish tamiz va khoobe gedit, vase vala ke autocompletion ham dare, py ro nemidoonam
<ilius> everplays: آره فکر کنم داره
<ilius> everplays: پلاگین هاش زیاده
<ilius> everplays: kar che az auto completion estefade nemikonam
<ilius> *gar
<everplays> ilius, albate vim ham autocompletion dare :D vali man kheyli kam estefade mikonam
<ilius> everplays: بیش از حدش آدم رو تنبل بار میاره
<everplays> ilius, vali har vaght vala kar mikonam ba gedit-am
<ilius> everplays: باعث میشه آدم نتونه مسلط بشه
<ilius> everplays: و وابسته بشه
<everplays> adat behesh bade, vali boodanesh kheyli typo ha ro az beyn mibare
<ilius> everplays: آره
<ilius> everplays: البته من چون دستم دائم روی کپی پیسته از این اشتباها خیلی کم پیش میاد
<the-light> ilius: hanuz ke eteghadate fashistie zede IDE dari :D
<ilius> everplays: یه کلمه رو هم بعضی وقتی کپی پیست می‌کنم
<ilius> the-light: بیخودی بهمون برچسب نزن :-D
<everplays> the-light, in ilius  ke ozash khoobe bayad khore haye emacs/vim ro bebini
 * ilius گواهی رفع ادعا ارائه  می‌کنه
<the-light> everplays: WOW in emacs kheyli Alie, joonevar hamechi dare
<ilius> the-light: jor user-frindly budan
<ilius> *joz
<the-light> everplays: autocompletion esh baraye C age kar mikard dige az IDE estefade nemikardam :D
<everplays> the-light, are, hata vase arrow key ham shortkey dare ke dastet ro samte arrowkey nabari :D khodas
<everplays> the-light, shak nakon ke mishe autocompletion-esh ro rah bendazi, vali khob ta vaghti jama@i peyda mishan ke project mizanan ba netbeans dar haddi ke bayad hamoon bashe ta betooni ba project kar koni nemishe az in chiza estefade kard
<everplays> the-light, ye chizi darim be esme ctags ye negah be oon bokon, hatman ba oon mitooni autocompletion-esh ro rah bendazi
<the-light> everplays: yani chi age netbeans nabashe nemishe ba project kar kard?
<the-light> netbeans kheyli konde o dasto pagire!
<the-light> hata dakhel run kardan
<the-light> everplays: alan mibinamesh merc :)
<everplays> the-light, too project haye java ye series ahmagh peyda mishan ke project ro ba oon shooroo mikonan. dar natije vase compile kardanesh ye joorayi bayad khode netbeans ro dashte bashi
<everplays> yani age bekhay ba ant project ro compile koni pir mishi, pas netbeans nasb koni rahatari
<everplays> dar kol jama@e java karan dige
<the-light> ajab
<the-light> ilius: emacs ro gofti joz user-frindly budan?
<ilius> the-light: uhum
<ilius> the-light: اینترفیس‌ش خیلی زشته آدم خسته میشه
<ilius> the-light: یه مدت باهاش ور رفتم نتونستم دووم بیارم
<ilius> the-light: :-D
<the-light> ilius: hackeri neveshtesh stallman o baghie, bedarde kasaei ke khoreye code nevisi o abzar hash hastan mikhore
<ilius> the-light: uhum
<Dark-Sun> :\
 * everplays pishnahad mikone bax beran too channel-e emacs va esm-e vim ro bebaran :D (hade aghal vase khande)
<ilius> everplays: :-D
<the-light> :))
<ilius> everplays: ما میایم تو بحث رو راه بنداز
<everplays> ilius, be bahs nemikeshe! kick-et mikonan. lol
<ilius> everplays: :-D
<ilius> everplays: عیب نداره نوبتی
<everplays> ilius, hehe :P marde hesabi khoshet miad kick konanet?
<ilius> everplays: درد که نداره
<ilius> everplays: مجازیه
<ilius> everplays: :P
<ilius> in page mord ta baz beshe http://github.com/fenrrir/geditpycompletion
<everplays> ilius, hal mide gondehaye freenode ham oonja bashan ban konan
<ilius> everplays: :-D
<ilius> everplays: az in github.com nemishe mostaghim download kard>
<ilius> everplays: ?
<everplays> ilius, yani clone nagiri? chera mishe
<ilius> everplays: chera clone mikham begiram
<ilius> everplays: adresesh chi mishe?
<ilius> everplays: aha peyda kardam
<everplays> :)
<ilius> everplays: نصبش کردم باحاله
<everplays> ilius, age module hayi ke khodet neveshti ro ham befahme aalie
<ilius> everplays: آره انگار می‌فهمه
<ilius> everplays: فقط یه چیزای اضافه هم نشون میده
<ilius> everplays: masalan nemidune obj.self nadarim
<ilius> everplays: یه نمه خنگه فقط :-D
<everplays> ilius, hmm, pattern-ash eshkal dare zaheran
<Dark-Sun> !PING
<lubotu3> pong
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: wow identifying caps lock! you're getting smarter! ;)
<lubotu3> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dark-Sun> oopps! so i take back my words!
<Dark-Sun> http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/helloworld.html
<Dark-Sun> chief executive خوراکه
<somaye> AliTarihi: salam
<AliTarihi> somaye: سلام
<tHr> salam doostan man mikham aria2c ro pak konam va noskhe jadide ono nasb konam va dastoore make clean ro to poshe aria2c ejra mikonam va vagti to terminal aria2c ro type mikonam mibinam help aria2c zaher shod man chetori mitonam pakesh konam?
<AliTarihi> سلام
<AliTarihi> باید داخل محلی که سورس هست
<AliTarihi> make clean
<AliTarihi> کنید
<mr3zap> Chejuri mirim root?
<AliTarihi> توی مخازن نیست؟
<AliTarihi> mr3zap: sudo -i
<tHr> <AliTarihi>manam hamin karo mikonam
<AliTarihi> tHr: همم
<AliTarihi> توی مخازن نیست؟
<tHr> <AliTarihi>chi to makhazen nist?
<AliTarihi> همین برنامه
<AliTarihi> arai2c
<tHr> <AliTarihi>to makhazen ubuntu migid man mikham aval noskhe gadimi ro pak konam ba'dan noskhe jadido nasb konam
<AliTarihi> همم
<AliTarihi> دستور
<AliTarihi> sudo make unistall
<AliTarihi> لازمه
<AliTarihi> اگه clean
<AliTarihi> کردید یعنی باید دوباره کامپایل کنید
<AliTarihi> اگه sudo make uinstall
<AliTarihi> کار نکرد،
<AliTarihi> باید دوباره کامپایل بشه
<AliTarihi> اگه هم از مخازن استفاده می کنید واسه نصب،‌که ارتقای بسته خود به خود انجام میشه و لازم نیست نگران باشید
<AliTarihi> tHr: --^
<tHr> <AliTarihi>man alan bayad chikar konam?
<AliTarihi> tHr: sudo make uninstall
<AliTarihi> این رو اجرا کنید ببینید اتفاقی می افته یا نه
<AliTarihi> اگه نشد باید دوباره make
<AliTarihi> کنید
<tHr> <AliTarihi>sudo make unistall make: *** No rule to make target `unistall'.  Stop
<tHr> <AliTarihi>alan chikar konam
<tHr> <AliTarihi>dobare noskhe gadimi ro compile konam?
<AliTarihi> tHr: make
<AliTarihi> اره
<AliTarihi> نسخه قدیمی رو فقط make
<AliTarihi> کنید
<tHr> <AliTarihi>ba'de make make unistall ro ejra konam?
<AliTarihi> بله
<AliTarihi> tHr: برنامه check install
<AliTarihi> checkinstall
<AliTarihi> رو نصب کنید
<AliTarihi> که دفعه بعدی برای نصب از سورس، sudo make install
<AliTarihi> دستور sudo checkinstall
<AliTarihi> رو اجرا کنید که یه فایل de
<AliTarihi> deb
<AliTarihi> بسازه
<AliTarihi> که راحت نصب و پاک بشه. دیگه این دردسر نشه :)
<tHr> <AliTarihi>barname check install file deb misaze?
<AliTarihi> اره
<AliTarihi> خیلی کار رو راحت می کنه
<tHr> <AliTarihi>ok mamnoon
<AliTarihi> خواهش
<tHr> <AliTarihi>shoma midonid chetori mitonam xml-rpc ro vase aria2c ejrash konam?
<AliTarihi> نه نمی دونم
<AliTarihi> کار نکردم
<tHr> <AliTarihi>ok fe'lan bye age moshkeli ijad beshe dobare barmigardam
<ahmadhesni> @ All: Salam, chetor mishe file haye share shode windows dar linux ro faghat readonly nabashan, full control bashan?!!
 * ahmadhesni Nemikhad, khodam peydash kardam
 * ahmadhesni na peyda nakardam :D
<enghezy> berin be in bug ray bedin :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/349774
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 349774 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "cannot change background color on parts of panel" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<everplays> enghezy, haji hanooz be fekr-e improve-e ubuntu hasti?! velesh kon dude :) dige khodesh zade too baghalia
<enghezy> everplays: 1 dastour zadam.... kole settingam eikht be ham :|
<enghezy> *rikht
<enghezy> gksu nautilus /usr/share/themes
<everplays> hehe
<enghezy> everplays:  keyboard farsi ham parid hata:)
<enghezy> everplays: gksu farghesh ba sudo chiye??
<everplays> enghezy, ina kareshoon dorost-e jooori system ro kharab mikonan ke elzaman bekhay khodet kharab koni nemitooni
<everplays> enghezy, vase app haye graphical-e
<enghezy> everplays: :))) albate moshkel fek konam marbout hast be Gnome :D
<everplays> >:o
<everplays> lol
<enghezy> enghezy: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=617637
<lubotu3> Gnome bug 617637 in general "Background options in panel properties (transparency, custom image) do not apply to applets" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<enghezy> everplays: in porojat chiye? mehdi dent karde boud? :)
<enghezy> everplays: jahani shodi? :D
<everplays> enghezy, hamin setad tabsare 13 (sazman nosazi nabgan-e hamlo naghl) roo narmafzar-esh kar mikonim
<enghezy> everplays: bah bah :)  mashine ma ro nandidi? key gaz souz mishe? :d
<everplays> lol, ino khoob oomadi :)
<enghezy> everplays: open source hast hala? :D
<everplays> enghezy, motmaenan be dard-e kasi nemikhore ke source-esh ro jayi bezarim :)
<everplays> magarinke bekhad machine esghat kone
<tHr> doostan man mikham aria2c ro az systemam pak konam va noskhe jadidesho nasb konam vali motasefane make clean nemitoone pakesh kone va make unistall ham javab nadad! lotfan komakam konid
<tHr> kasi javabi nemide?
<tHr> doostan komak nemikonid
<saaber> tHr: چه توزیعی؟
<saaber> Dark-Sun: کم پیدا؟
<tHr> <saaber>ubuntu
<saaber> tHr: خب :  sudo apt-get remove aria2c
<amidelalune> tHr, inke saaber goft kar kard?
<tHr> <saaber>man az roye code compilesh kardam mishe in dastooro estefade kard?
<everplays> tHr, make clean ke faghat hamoon directory ro ke build kardi toosh ro clean mikone, rabti be pak kardan-e app nadare, make uninstall ham momkene too makefile nabashe
<amidelalune> everplays, hi dude , I haven't met you yet but I know you somehow ;) friends from mashhad
<saaber> everplays: سلام علیکم و رحمه الله
<amidelalune> tHr, che errori migiri?
<tHr> <saaber>E: Couldn't find package aria2c
<Dark-Sun> saaber: به سلام مش صابر خودمون
<saaber> Dark-Sun: سلام برادر
<Dark-Sun> saaber: مشهد خوش گذشت؟
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<saaber> tHr: moghe nasb ino zadi faghat: ./configure  ?
<everplays> amidelalune, hi there, say hi to em (geeks of mashhad)
<tHr> <amidelalune>mige make unistall to make file nist
<everplays> asalaamon alaykom va rahmatollahe va barakato, haj saaber. chetori?
<saaber> Dark-Sun: مشهد؟ والا همممم من دلم همیشه اونجاست اما پام هیچوقت به اونجا نرسیده!
<amidelalune> tHr, mogheye nasbe noskhe jadid che errori migiri?
<saaber> everplays: به مرحمت شما خوب هستیم
<tHr> <saaber>./configure make make install inaro zadam
<saaber> tHr: پس به احتمال زیاد فایل هاشو همه ریخته توی:‌/usr/local/...
<Dark-Sun> saaber: یعنی حالا نمی‌شه ما مش صابر صدات کنیم؟
<tHr> <amidelalune>alan daram compilesh mikonam age noskhe jadido compile va nasb konam noskhe gadimi chi mishe? kodom yeki kar khahad kard?
<Dark-Sun> :S
<saaber> Dark-Sun: شما میتونی منو حتی مشت قربون هم صدا بزنی :D
<amidelalune> tHr, bastegi dare be installer momkene overwrite bokone, emtehan kon bebin chi mishe
<tHr> <amidelalune>bashe emtahan mikonam enshaallah ke javab bede
<everplays> chon make az command-e install estefade mikone override mishe, albate momkene bazi az file haye oon ghadimie too system bedoone estefade bemoonan
<Dark-Sun> saaber: مش قربون؟ نه! نمی‌شه صابر جون، اون اسم رو قبلا دادم احسان
<Dark-Sun> saaber: همون صابر بهتره
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<amidelalune> saaber, Dark-Sun , baba inghadr kanal ro spam nakonid to ro khoda
<tHr> <everplays>ok pas nemishe pakesh kard
<Dark-Sun> amidelalune: کدوم کانال؟ بدم کیکت کنن؟ چرا اسپم می کنی؟
<amidelalune> everplays, chera uninstall nadare? yani mishe?
<Dark-Sun> :D
<saaber> Dark-Sun: من اعصاب ندارم میزنم شل و پل میکنم هااا
<everplays> tHr, goftam shayad, dar har hal kari nemitooni bokoni :) joz inke makefile-e ghabli ro bekhooni file-a ro pak koni, ama hamin jadid-e ro install koni moshkeli pish nemiad
<Dark-Sun> saaber: نه برادر بی‌خیال. این دفعه رو گذشت کن. خوبیت نداره تو جمع غریبه هست. چن سرو می‌بینه
<everplays> amidelalune, akhe ghablan package ekhtera shode :) aval package mikonan bad nasb mikonan. kheyli az app ha too make-eshoon uninstall nadaran
<amidelalune> everplays, hmm, yeah, damn non standard,! :D
<tHr> ok doostan manoon az rahnemaieetoon fe'lan bye
<Dark-Sun> tHr: خواهش می‌کنم هموطن. قابلت رو هم نداشت
<saaber> Dark-Sun: فقط همین دفعه!
<Dark-Sun> saaber: تی اچ آر به من پولی نداد، با شما حساب کرد؟
<saaber> Dark-Sun: والا پولشو بعضی ها خوردن یه آب هم روش!
<amidelalune> Dark-Sun, bebin man dige hassasiyatam nesbat be neveshtehaye kanal az beyn mire az bas shoma spam mikonin. baed mellat hey miyan soalashun bi javab mimune
<amidelalune> saaber, ^^
<saaber> amidelalune: برادر شما خونتو کثیف نکن! ما نمی ذاریم بی جواب بمونه!
<Dark-Sun> amidelalune: تو عزیز دلمی. می‌خوای کسی اومد ارجاع می‌دیم بهت. مشکلی نیست که
<Dark-Sun> amidelalune: اینجوری صدات می‌زنیم.
<Dark-Sun> amidelalune: بابا ما قصدمون خیره. شما هم قصدتون خیره. مبارکه ایشالله
<Dark-Sun> ;
<saaber> aghay amidelalune be bakhshe porseman
<saaber> aghay amidelalune be bakhshe porseman
<saaber> :D
<amidelalune> lus nakonin khodetuno jeddi migam
<Dark-Sun> amidelalune: خب منم جدی گفتم. خب صدات می‌کنیم. چه ایرادی داری؟ تازه کلی کلاس کار هم حفظ می‌شه
<Dark-Sun> saaber: بد می‌گم؟
<Dark-Sun> نقش منشی رو بازی می‌کنیم واسشون. پول هم نمی‌گیریم.
<amidelalune> ok we're done
<saaber> Dark-Sun: من بهش ارجاع میدم ولی پورسانت میگیرم هاااا
<Dark-Sun> saaber: باشه. ولی صابر من بگم. با چن سرو صحبت کردم. از ماه دیگه کاربرایی که میان باید شارژ ماهیانه بدن
<Dark-Sun> هنوز نظر قطعیش رو نگفته بهم. ولی خب مخالفتی هم نداشت
<saaber> Dark-Sun: خب بالاخره کانال هزینه داره
<Dark-Sun> saaber: دقیقا! پورسانت‌های شما رو هم لحاظ می‌کنم.
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<saaber> Dark-Sun: وقتی از ملت پول بگیریم حساسیت بعضی ها هم بالا میره
<Dark-Sun> saaber: یک بخشی از هزینه‌ها صرف ربات‌ها می‌شه
<Dark-Sun> saaber: بعضی فکر می‌کنن فری یعنی مفتی! ولی این اشتباهه. فری تعارفه! آخرش هزینه ها باید پرداخت بشه
<Dark-Sun> اصلا خود ریچارد می‌گه فری بیر.
<saaber> آقای حساس الان درجه حساسیت شما داره پایین میاد؟!
<Dark-Sun> کسی مفتی دست آدم آبجو نمی‌ده که. تعارف می‌کنه
<Dark-Sun> بعد یهو می‌بینی کل میز رو باید حساب کنی!
<Dark-Sun> saaber: می‌گم نکنه کیکمون کنن؟
<Dark-Sun> saaber: من تازه می‌خوام از اینجا استفاده تجاری بکنم
<saaber> Dark-Sun: ببین هنوز از مادر زاییده نشده کسی منو کیک کنه!
<saaber> Dark-Sun: شاید هم شده!
<Dark-Sun> saaber: آره. منم همیشه می‌گم... از پدر زاده نشده من رو کیک کنه!
<Dark-Sun> saaber: ثبت احوال سر زدی؟
<Dark-Sun> روزی هفت هشت ده تا بچه به دنیا می‌یاد
<saaber> Dark-Sun: جوجه کشی!
<Dark-Sun> Dark-Sun: بله بعضی‌ها بچه‌ی آدمیزاد نیستن!
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> saaber: خب جوجه کشی رو نمی‌دونم!
<saaber> Dark-Sun: میدونی! پیش کسوت ها همیشه مظلوم واقع میشن!
<saaber> Dark-Sun: عین فوتبال!
<saaber> Dark-Sun: بیا بریم معتاد بشیم!
<Dark-Sun> saaber: ای جان، خیلی قشنگ گفتی. منم یک جایی پیشکسوت بودم.. مظلوم واقع شدم رفت
<Dark-Sun> saaber: تازه می‌خوای شروع کنی؟ بیا این چسب موکت خوبه. تهش یکم مونده همش رو مصرف نکنی
<Dark-Sun> به زور از نصاب موکت گرفتم.
<saaber> Dark-Sun: ایول! از فری سیاه گرفتی؟
<Dark-Sun> saaber: فری نبود. از داداشش اسی شنگوله گرفتم.
<Dark-Sun> saaber: فری دیگه من رو تحویل نمی‌گیره. چوب خطم پر شده پیشش.
<saaber> Dark-Sun: اون که اسپمر شد رفت!
<saaber> Dark-Sun: میگن این مواد آخرش آدمو اسپمر میکنه!
<Dark-Sun> saaber: اون روز بهم فحش داد. گفتم فحش نده معتاد بیماره! مجرم که نیست
<Dark-Sun> saaber: سوال لینوکسی بپرسیم یکم. چطور می‌شه ترمینال رو پاک کرد؟
<Dark-Sun> من کلا نمی‌خوام سیستمم هیچ ترمینالی داشته باشه.
<saaber> Dark-Sun: ببین الان حساسیت پایینه جواب نمیدن
<saaber> Dark-Sun: میخوای ارجاعت بدم؟
<Dark-Sun> saaber: نه بابا! سوال سرکاریه.
<Dark-Sun> :D
<saaber> Dark-Sun: اااا خوب شد گفتی!
<Dark-Sun> saaber: کسی هم نمی‌یاد یکم سوال بپرسه
<saaber> Dark-Sun: ببین من الان احساس میکنم درجه آمپر بعضی ها بالا رفته! میترسم سوپاپ اطمینان نداشته باشن بترکن!
<Dark-Sun> saaber: اوه اوه.. من برم اوی شم تا خبری نشده
<saaber> Dark-Sun: تا اطلاع ثانوی الفرار!
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<saaber> ashkan: خوش آمدید لطفا سوالتونو بپرسید!
<AliTarihi> saaber: Dark-Sun همچنان می خواین اسپم بزنین؟
<AliTarihi> saaber: Dark-Sun  کانال آف تاپیک هست واسه صحبتهای خارج از موضوع
<saaber> AliTarihi: کی من! اشتباه شده استاد
<saaber> AliTarihi: اصلا دیگه صدا از چن سرو اومد از من هم اومد
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: به سلام علی آقای خودمون
<AliTarihi> saaber: مزه نریز :)
<everplays> hehe, AliTarihi mibinam ke shodi ali aghaye Dark-Sun :D
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: اسپم غلط بکنه از طرف من بیاد توی کانال
<Dark-Sun> everplays: حاجی مسئله حساسه. بعدا به خدمتت می‌رسم
<AliTarihi> من حرفم رو زدم :)
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: شما درفشانی کردین
<saaber> اصلا آقا به نظر من کسی باشه تو کانال ولی چیزی نگه خودش اسپم هست!
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: یک اشارت کافی بود علی آقا
<AliTarihi> اگه می خوای بن بشی، بی رودر بایستی بگو راحتتره :)
<saaber> کاتال برا صحبته! :D
<Dark-Sun> saaber: یعنی چن سرو هم آره؟
<Dark-Sun> من می‌دیدم خیلی مشکوک می‌زنه
<Dark-Sun> من حتی بهش پی ام هم می‌دم ولی جواب نمی‌ده
<saaber> Dark-Sun: من دیگه به استاد قول دادم
<saaber> Dark-Sun: از من نخواه دیگه
<erghezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,16336.0.html
<Dark-Sun> فیلتر شده
<Dark-Sun> نه نشده
<saaber> Dark-Sun: نه نشده
<saaber> Dark-Sun: من الان دیدم نشده
<Dark-Sun> saaber: برای من یک لحظه گیر کرد. فکر کنم سرور داون شده بود
<Dark-Sun> saaber: احتمالا ایراد از هاستینگ بوده
<saaber> Dark-Sun: آره منم احساس کردم اولش برات حتما مشکلی پیش آمده
<Dark-Sun> saaber: مگا آپلود ولی فیلتره
<saaber> Dark-Sun: آره اون که آره اومدم باهاش ابونتو دانلود کنم نشد!
<Dark-Sun> saaber: می گم عجیب نیست که یک عاشق فدورا، اپرا، وردپرس و دنیای وب در مورد اوبونتو بنویسه؟
<saaber> Dark-Sun: عجب سوال پیچیده ای!
<Dark-Sun> saaber: من فکر می‌کنم یک جای قضیه مشکوکه. شاید راهنماش اشتباهی داره
<Dark-Sun> می‌خواد کاربرا اوبونتو رو بیاره رو فدروا
<Dark-Sun> فدروا = فدورا
<Dark-Sun> ها ها! درست حدس زدم
<Dark-Sun> خط اولش رو بخون صابر saaber
<Dark-Sun> تیم توسعه و پشتیبانی اوبونتو هر ۶ ماه نسخه‌ی جدیدی از این توزیع محبوب لینوکس منشتر می‌کند.
<Dark-Sun> متنشر!
<Dark-Sun> منشتر!
<Dark-Sun> احتمالا می‌خواسته بگه توسعه دهنده‌های اوبونتو اندازه شتر هم نمی‌فهمن.
<saaber> Dark-Sun: هممم ولی باز دمش گرم
<Dark-Sun> saaber: آره. دمش گرم. تم قشنگی رو ورد پرسش زده. سلیقه‌اش بد نیست
<saaber> Dark-Sun: کاش یه همایشی چیزی ترتیب میدادن از برو بچز فعال لینوکسی تجلیل میکردن
<saaber> Dark-Sun: هدیه ای هم به رسم یادبود میدادند
<Dark-Sun> saaber: می شه. به اف او اس اس بگیم انجام می‌دن. حداقل خوب بودجه دارن
<Dark-Sun> saaber: یکم توجه کنن به کاربران لینوکسی بد نیست
<saaber> Dark-Sun: فضا فضای مرده هست! الان تا کسی مجبور نشه طرف لینوکس نمیاد!
<Dark-Sun> saaber: این مدعیان در طلبش بی‌خبرانند. آن را که خبر شد، خبری باز نیامد
<Dark-Sun> اشاره به سیستم عامل ملی و حمایت رسانه‌ای
<Dark-Sun> ما ندیدم یک دفعه توی صدا و سیما بیارن یک کاربر لینوکس رو نشون بدن که روی دسکتاپش لینوکس بسته. ویندوز هم نداشته باشه
<Dark-Sun> بعدش فقط تبلیغ مدیرا بلنده که فرهنگ سازی می‌کنیم!
<Dark-Sun> اونا بهتره چرخ و فلک بزنن!
<saaber> Dark-Sun: فکر کنم یکی دو بار هم توی شبکه آموزش نشون دادن
<saaber> Dark-Sun: همون که هیچ کس نمیبینه
<Dark-Sun> saaber: دستشون درد نکنه. البته بین خودمون باشه پخش کنن هم من نمی‌بینم!
<saaber> Dark-Sun: تازه یادمه یه بار یکی اومد قبلنا که اصلا جالب نمیگفت در مورد لینوکس
<Dark-Sun> دارک سان خیلی وقته به تلافی فیلترینگ، تلویزیون رسمی کشور رو تماشا نمی‌کنه
<Dark-Sun> saaber: یعنی حرف دهنشو نمی‌فهمید؟
<saaber> Dark-Sun: چرا
<Dark-Sun> saaber: اسمش یادت نیست؟ بچه محله‌ها بدشون نمی‌یاد حضوری از خجالتش در بیان
<saaber> Dark-Sun: نه
<Dark-Sun> پس خیلی خوش شانس بوده
<Dark-Sun> می‌گم الکامپ امسال غرقه لینوکسی هم هست؟
<saaber> Dark-Sun: راستش من نرفتم
<Dark-Sun> منم نرفتم. هنوز اهوازم.
<surena> درود
<hasanhabibi> surena: درود بر سورنا
<surena> dingdangdong: شالوت موسیو
<hoseinzedbazi> نرم افزار ریسایزر تصویر برای لینوکس موجود هست لازم دارم
<hoseinzedbazi> ؟
<Dark-Sun> گیمپ
<hoseinzedbazi> چطوری نوشته میشه
<hoseinzedbazi> ؟
<hoseinzedbazi> انگلیسی
<dingdangdong> surena: bon soir
<dingdangdong> hoseinzedbazi: gimp
<the-light> hoseinzedbazi: gimp
<saaber> gimp
<dingdangdong> surena: :-/
<surena> dingdangdong: چادرم رو بستم دور کمرم دارم جارو میکشم
<dingdangdong> surena: chadore khodeto yani? bara chi hala?
 * dingdangdong tries to imagine surena in chador . .
<Dark-Sun> من قطع شدم
<saaber> Dark-Sun: فدای سرت
<Dark-Sun> :)
 * dingdangdong was DCed . .
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> pong
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: قربانت
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> pong
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: این دفعه سریعتر بودی. خوبه.
<pooya> سلام بچه ها
<pooya> یه سوال
<pooya> من می خوام debug یه برنامه رو با gdb طوری انجام بدم که قبلش اون فایل executable‌قبلش ۳ بار ران شده باشه.   تو gdb فقط می تونیم ۱ بار رانش کنیم و تا موقعی که از waiting برنامه خارج نشدیم نمی تونیم دستور دیگه ای بزنیم.کسی می دونه چه جوری می شه این مشکل رو حل کرد؟
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> pong
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: ها.. بد نبود. دفعه‌ی بعد سعی کن با یک دست تایپ کنی.
<Dark-Sun> pooya: محض اطلاع من نمی‌دونم
<tHr> salam doostan kasi midone chetori xml-rpc ro to aria2c ejra kard?
<tHr> aria2c --enable-xml-rpc  2010-11-08 23:05:26.869726 ERROR - CUID#7 - An error occurred while binding port=6800 Exception: [SocketCore.cc:298] Failed to bind a socket, cause: Name or service not known
<tHr> kasi midone ellat in error az kojas?
<pooya> tHr: man ke nemidoonam vali behtare matne error ro too google search konid
#ubuntu-ir 2010-11-09
<prince> hi
<amin_niki2001> salam
<amin_niki2001> kasi hast
<amin_niki2001> visual effects chetori faal mishe?
<amin_niki2001> salam
<amin_niki2001> kasi  ist
<roshanavand> amin_niki2001: janam?
<amin_niki2001> hal shod tashakor
<roshanavand> amin_niki2001: ok
<amin_niki2001> salam
<amin_niki2001> kasi hast?
<amin_niki2001> visual effects ro ke mizanam , masalan roye normal ya extra hich etefaghi nemiyoofte
<amin_niki2001> aya aslan bayad etefaghi biyofe ya taghiri bebinam?
<amin_niki2001> mamanon misham ye etel;aati be man bedid
<amin_niki2001> salam
<amin_niki2001> kisi nist be man javab bede
<aliva> amin_niki2001: گرافیکت نصبه؟
<amin_niki2001> rastesh daghighan nemidonam , vali taghriban tamame karai ke baraye nasne gerafik gofte bodan anjam dadam
<amin_niki2001> nvida gastesh
<amin_niki2001> ?
<amin_niki2001> chishod?
<amin_niki2001> ????????
<amin_niki2001> salam
<amin_niki2001> چه جوری به فهمم که کارت گرافیکیم تو اوبونتو نصب شد
<aliva> amin_niki2001: کاری پیش اومد!
<amin_niki2001> khob
<amin_niki2001> alan hastid
<aliva> amin_niki2001: من تو اوبنتو نمی‌دونک برین همون ویکی رو بخونید
<amin_niki2001> tashakor
<aliva> amin_niki2001: شرمنده!
<amin_niki2001> khahesh
<aliva> amin_niki2001: این رو خوندید؟
<aliva> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<amin_niki2001> tashakoor
<narcislinux> !espeak
<royaflash> salam
<narcislinux> salam
<royaflash> narcislinux: khob hastin
<narcislinux> ubuntu hamishe pish farz espeak ro dare ?
<narcislinux> royaflash:  mamnon
<royaflash> narcislinux: ye soal chetor mishe to linux incoming vpn sakht ?
<amin_niki2001> salam
<amin_niki2001> kasi hast
<narcislinux> royaflash: incoming vpn chiye ?
<narcislinux> !ask | amin_niki2001
<lubotu3> amin_niki2001: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<amin_niki2001> ?
<amin_niki2001> man mikham in barname ro baz konam vali baz nemishe( Compiz Config Setting )
<amin_niki2001> simple CompizConfig Setting
<narcislinux> amin_niki2001:  khob bayad  seting manageresho nasb koni
<amin_niki2001> chejori?
<amin_niki2001> man taze ubuntu ro nasb kardam
<amin_niki2001> vaghean chizi nemidonam
<narcislinux> amin_niki2001:  to synaptic bezanid compizconfig settings manager
<amin_niki2001> zadam ye chizi download kard
<narcislinux> amin_niki2001: ya ba terminal mishe sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<narcislinux> khob hamon kafiye
<narcislinux> amidelalune:  bade nasb mire be system>preferences
<narcislinux> amidelalune:  sorry
<narcislinux> amin_niki2001:  bade nasb mire be system>preferences
<amin_niki2001> migam rafte onja ye chizi be esme simple compizconfig stting hast
<amin_niki2001> vali mizanam yekam fekr mikone vali baz nemishe
<narcislinux> :/
<amin_niki2001> ?
<narcislinux> na esmesh daghighan compizconfig settings manager hast
<narcislinux> amin_niki2001:   sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<narcislinux> amin_niki2001:  ino bezanid terminal
<amin_niki2001> ok alan mizanam
<amin_niki2001> ino mide
<amin_niki2001> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<narcislinux> amin_niki2001:  bekhatere in ke
<narcislinux> alan synaptic baze
<amin_niki2001> ok
<narcislinux> hamzaman nemitoni ba do ta pakage manager kar koni
<amin_niki2001> ok alan mibandaam
<amin_niki2001> hala ino dad
<amin_niki2001> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done compizconfig-settings-manager is already the newest version. The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:   liboil0.3 Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<narcislinux> amin_niki2001:  khob dare mige nasbe
<amin_niki2001> agha omad
<amin_niki2001> ye soal dige
<amin_niki2001> lotfan
<narcislinux> amin_niki2001: ok good
<narcislinux> ?
<amin_niki2001> visual effect ro ke avaz mikonam masalan normal ya extra che etefaghi bayad biyofte
<amin_niki2001> akh man ke avaz mikonam asaln taghiiri nemibinam
<ilius> in drivere .run e nvidia engar ba ubuntu moshkele asasi dare!!
<ilius> sebghe in raftam jelo http://www.socialblogr.com/2010/10/how-to-install-nvidia-graphic-card-driver-on-ubuntu-10-10.html
<ilius> graphicam pokid
<ilius> *tebghe
<ramanK> ilius: tasliyat arz mikonam !
<ilius> ramanK: می‌تونم دوباره نصب کنم اوبونتوش رو
<ilius> ramanK: از این جهت مشکلی ندارم. لپ‌تاپ رو همین دیروز خریدم
<ramanK> ilius: yani moshkel sakht afzari khordi ?
<ilius> ramanK: ولی می‌خوام یه ورژنی از انویدیا رو نصب کنم که توی مخازن اوبونتو نیست
<ilius> ramanK: >= 195
<ilius> ramanK: کارتم رو ساپورت می‌کنه
<ilius> ramanK: ولی ۱۸۵ که توی اوبونتو هست نه
<ilius> ramanK: نمی‌دونم چرا جدیدترهاش رو نمی‌ذارن
<ilius> ramanK: majburam file .run ro nasb konam
<ramanK> ilius: hmm. hich kas ppa ham nadade vasash ?
<ilius> ramanK: nemidunam
<the-light> ilius: module ro nemisaze ua module bade sakhte shodan load nemishe?
<ilius> the-light: نمیدونم
<ilius> فکر کنم چون دو تا کارت گرافیک داره اینطوری میشه
<ilius> من تازه فهمیدم دو تا داره :-D
<ilius> یکی اینتل، یکی انویدیا
<ilius> نمی‌دونم چطوری میشه بین این دو تتا سوییچ کرد
<ramanK> ilius: thinkpad ?
<ilius> توی ستاپ که چیزی پیدا نکردیم
<ilius> ramanK: na
<ilius> ramanK: Dell Vostro 3300
<ramanK> ilius: in ppa fekr konam driver haro dare : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<ilius> ramanK: درایور نصب شده
<ilius> ramanK: ولی ظاهرا الان تو مود اون کارت اینتلی ه هست
<ramanK> ilius: ahan. fekr kardam tu nasbe driver moshkel darin
<ramanK> ilius: ye negah be BIOS andakhtin?
<ramanK> ilius: thinkpad ha fekr konam az BIOS ham graphic hashun avaz mish
<ilius> ramanK: آره ستاپ رو دیدم
<ilius> ramanK: نداره
 * ramanK : zendegie ajibi shode
<ramanK> rasti in launchpad chera ru Iran bastast ? mage tu amricast ?!
<ilius> ramanK: site nvidia ham baz nemishe
<ilius> ramanK: با پروکسی دانلود کردیم درایور رو
<ramanK> ilius: khoda aghebate maro be kheir kone
<ramanK> ilius: bavar mikoni man vase ye seri masayele hoghughi majbur shodam VPS begiram remote kar konam ?!!
<ramanK> ilius: in che vazie akhe :((
<ilius> ramanK: hmmm
 * ahmadhesni man zabanam defaultesh roo english hast, vali nemiidoonam chera moghe neveshtan mire roo farsi!!!!
<ramanK> ahmadhesni: maverick ?
<ahmadhesni> ramanK: jan?!!
<IVIR3zaM> salam be hamegi
<ramanK> IVIR3zaM: salam bar shoma
<ramanK> ahmadhesni: che ubuntuie ?
<ahmadhesni> IVIR3zaM: Salam
<IVIR3zaM> man opera ro too ubuntu nasb kardam ama alan nemidoonam az koja mishe runesh kard
<ahmadhesni> ramanK:  ahaa, debian
<IVIR3zaM> command 'opera' ham eshtebahe
<IVIR3zaM> too liste narm afzar haye nasb shode ham nist
<ramanK> ahmadhesni: khoda kheiret bede umadi tu ubuntu soale debiani miporsi :)
<IVIR3zaM> :)
<ramanK> IVIR3zaM: ba chi nasb kardi?
<ahmadhesni> ramanK:  ziad ke fargh nadare, deb base hastan dg :D
<IVIR3zaM> aval ba alien azash pack .deb gereftam
<IVIR3zaM> baad ham double click o install
<IVIR3zaM> :d
<IVIR3zaM> hala az koja mishe runnesh kard?
<ahmadhesni> IVIR3zaM: ( Alt+F2 Opera )  injoori ham nemiad?
<IVIR3zaM> na
<IVIR3zaM> goftam ke commandesh in nist gooya
<ahmadhesni> IVIR3zaM: ake man ham dirooz basteye deb ro gereftam nasbidam miad, too applications ham omade
<IVIR3zaM> jalebe
<IVIR3zaM> ahan
<IVIR3zaM> rasti basteye deb man dastresie root mikhast
<IVIR3zaM> yani usergroupesh root hast
<IVIR3zaM> irad az hamoone?
<ramanK> IVIR3zaM: in estefade az alien momkene moshkel ijad karde bashe . chera haminjuri mamuli nasb nakardi?
<IVIR3zaM> akhe pack .deb nadasht
<IVIR3zaM> faghat tar.gz dasht
<ramanK> IVIR3zaM: http://aroundtheweb.info/2010/10/how-to-install-opera-web-browser-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<ramanK> IVIR3zaM: faghat kafie repositorisho add koni
<IVIR3zaM> mer30 bebinam chi mishe ba in
<ramanK> IVIR3zaM: natijaro khabar bede inja hastim
<IVIR3zaM> in command ke dade khata mide
<IVIR3zaM> echo “deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free” > sources.list.d/opera.list
<IVIR3zaM> mige -bash: sources.list.d/opera.list: No such file or directory
<ramanK> IVIR3zaM: pwd bezan kojayi?
<IVIR3zaM> password manzoorete?
<IVIR3zaM> man ba sudo -i aval oomadam
<ramanK> IVIR3zaM: na , un addressi ke dade naghese
<ramanK> IVIR3zaM: shoma ya bayad tu /etc/apt/ bashi ya un address ro dorost koni
<IVIR3zaM> ahan sources.list.d too /etc/apt/ hast?
<ramanK> bali
<IVIR3zaM> mer30 alan bebinam baghiash chi mishe
 * ahmadhesni  " m-a a-i fglrx "  in chie? 
<IVIR3zaM> apt-get update E: Type '“deb' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/opera.list
<IVIR3zaM> :-|
<IVIR3zaM> hala sources ro update nakard
<ramanK> IVIR3zaM: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/opera.list
<IVIR3zaM> khob alan bazesh kardam
<IVIR3zaM> adresesho abayad avaz konam?
<IVIR3zaM> khodam ye address az debesh peyda kardam
<IVIR3zaM> http://deb.opera.com/opera/pool/non-free/o/opera/opera_10.63.6450_amd64.deb
<ramanK> IVIR3zaM: harchi neveshte pakesh kon ino bezan :    deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<ramanK> IVIR3zaM: shoma ehtemalan ye character " ezafe dare unja
<IVIR3zaM> mer30
<IVIR3zaM> ta inja ke ok shod
<IVIR3zaM> are mesle inke
<IVIR3zaM> :d
<IVIR3zaM> raft baraye nasb
<IVIR3zaM> mer30 az komaketoon
<ramanK> IVIR3zaM: khoda bekheir kone
<IVIR3zaM> ahal omidvaram bade nasb beshe bazesh kard
<ramanK> IVIR3zaM: be natije residin?
<ilius> کسی اینجا لپ‌تاپش دو تا کارت گرافیک نداره؟
<ilius> موندم چطوری از این به اون سوییچ کنم
<zwnj> ilius: try "xrandr" on command-line
<ilius> zwnj: من که آپشنی برای سوییچ کردن کارت گرافیک نمی‌بینم داشته باشه
<zwnj> اگر کارت دوم رو اصلا نشون نمی‌ده، احتمالا باید با یه کلید سخت‌افزاری (یا از bios setup) تغییر بدی
<ilius> zwnj: ستاپ رو زیرورو کردم نداشت
<ilius> zwnj: این دستور اصلا مگه کارت گرافیک رو نشون میده
<ilius> zwnj: ?
<ilius> zwnj: پس چرا من نمی‌بینم؟
<AliTarihi> معمولا تو بایوس هست
<ilius> AliTarihi: به جان خودم نبود
<AliTarihi> لپ تاپت مدلش چیه؟
<ilius> AliTarihi: dell vostro 3300
<AliTarihi> من thinkpad
<AliTarihi> دیدم
<AliTarihi> توی بایوس
<ilius> AliTarihi: تحت چه عنوانی؟
<AliTarihi> باید بپرسم. مال من نیست :P
<AliTarihi> می پرسم می گم :)
<ilius> AliTarihi: مرسی :)
<maour> everplays: hi dude
<everplays> bah bah! bebin che dude-i injas!
<everplays> maour: salaam haji, chetorati?
<maour> everplays: mamnun
<maour> khubam
<maour> begi nagi albate
<maour> everplays: khosh migazare , yadi nemikoni az ma ;)
<maour> btavakkoli: salam pesaram
<everplays> maour: haji to-i ke miri isfahan gardi hal mikoni vase khodet :)
<maour> everplays: ordibehesht okeye ;)
<maour> everplays: bavar kon nim sa@ ham too shahr naboodam
<everplays> maour: yani ordibehesht mirim shomal? vase payiz ke khabari azatoon nashod
<maour> everplays: khob sarbazi hamine dige , hich hesabi roosh nist
<maour> nemishod , zyadi khosh bin boodam
<everplays> maour: haji ye ax begir az khodet hamrah ba rish, bax ro shaad kon :D
<maour> haha , ok
<maour> koja up konam khube ?
<everplays> maour: age paye-i hame feyz bebaran bezar identi.ca ya facebook :D
<maour> Hm! bebinam chejooriast
<maour> shayad gozashtam too face
<maour> everplays: haji mikham n8 oomade , mikham n900 bekharam
<maour> :p
<everplays> maour: n8 oomade bad mikhay n900 begiri? hehe, che rabti dasht?
<maour> nemidoonam ! :D
<jomjome> salaam be hame
<everplays> salaam jomjome, kam peyda shodi
<jomjome> :)
<jeus> سلام دوستان
<jeus> دوستان من وقتی می خوام آبونتو را اپدیت کنم یک پیغام میده مبنی بر در  حال اجرا بودن APT
<saaber> jeus: احتمالا یه برنامه مرتبط با اون رد حال اجراست
<saaber> *در
<saaber> jeus: synaptic ya خط فرمان یا ...
<jeus> saaber, are dar hal ejrast ama to back ground
<jeus> saaber, adobe-flashplugin chromium-browser chromium-browser-inspector cups cups-bsd cups-client cups-common cups-ppdc libcups2 libcupscgi1 libcupsdriver1 libcupsimage2 libcupsmime1 libcupsppdc1 libfreetype6 libpurple-bin libpurple0 pidgin pidgin-data
<saaber> jeus: خب دیگر قفل میکند تا تداخلی پیش نیاد
<jeus> saaber, ino midonam
<jeus> saaber,gir dade roye inke in apt hamishe baze va ba reset ham dorost nemishe dafee ghabli kill kardam ama  in dafe natoonestam
<jeus> دوستان کسی می دونه من چطور می تونم از در حال اجرا بودن اپت جلوگیری کنم ؟
<saaber> jeus: ba chi kill mikoni?
<saaber> jeus: sudo kill -9 xxxx
<saaber> jeus: jaye x shomare process bezar
<jeus> saaber, are ba hamoon kill mikonam
<jeus> ama moshkel be nobe khod pa barjast, saaber
<saaber> jeus: توی بخش سرویس های اوبونتو ببین چه برنامه مربوط به آپدیت یا ... هست
<saaber> jeus: System->Administration->services
<Majidjan> سلام. شب بخیر
<Majidjan> من یه مشکلی در اوبونتو 10.04 دارم کسی میتونه کمک کنه ؟
<Majidjan> :)
<saeedssa> ubuntu 10.4 che farghi ba 10.10 dareh?
<Majidjan> وقتی پنجره ای رو minimize  میکنم ، در پنل پایینی هیچ چیزی نمایش داده نمیشه
<Majidjan> کسی نیست ؟
<esn> salam
<esn> kasi inja hast?
<esn> ?
<esn> BUZZ
#ubuntu-ir 2010-11-10
<jeus> بچه ها من دسکتاپم بالا نمی آد
<jeus> نمی دونید مشکل از کجاست ؟
<jeus> ابتدا یک ارور autority داد
 * ahmadhesni grub behtare koja nasb beshe?!! kole hard ya drive os?!
<jeus_> دوستان آبونتو دسکتاپش بالا نمی آد و پنلها رو ندارم
<jeus_> Nautilus could not create the following required folders: /home/jeus/Desktop, /home/jeus/.nautilus.
<jeus_> دوستان چطور ک فولد بسازم
<SaEeDIRHA> salam
<utab> salam be hamegi inja kasy raje be my sql o sql server chizi midune?
<utab> kasy hast?
<nkh> Salam
<nkh> BBachz Kasi Hats Betoone too ResCue Kardan e Flash Komak Kone !? Vazesh Kheili Haade ! Ba od ke baz mikonish ye seri sector ha ro asan nemikhoone !
<nkh> Masalan az sare adrese 00030 yeho miparre 000200
<nkh> !
<nkh> Any one who can help !!? :-/
<Massoud_> Salam
<Massoud_> kasi hast javab bede?
#ubuntu-ir 2010-11-11
<mx> heloo
<Lord_MJ> salam be hame , man ye komake sari mikham
<Lord_MJ> kasi hast komak kon
<Lord_MJ> kone ?
<javadubuntu> salam
<javadubuntu> kasi hast? ye soal dashtam?
<vahid> salam man mikham projector ro to ubuntu tarif konam mishe rahnamaee konin?
<pourabed> salaam doostan , age mishe nazaretoono dar morede distro-e FORESIGHT begid
<pourabed> kodooom distro ba ATI match hast ?
 * Dark-Sun be mellat salam mikone 
<Dark-Sun> ilius: سلام هموطن.
<Dark-Sun> روز بخیر
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<ilius> Dark-Sun: سلام :)
 * ramanK|StandBy be dark-sun salam mide
<mahdavi> hi
<Dark-Sun> ramanK|StandBy: علیک سلام
<Dark-Sun> :)
<ramanK|StandBy> :D
<ramanK|StandBy> chera inja in hame bot dare?
<ramanK|StandBy> ina chikar mikonan joz jasusi?!
<Dark-Sun> جز جاسوسی
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: آره. باخودتم! چی فکر کردی؟
<Dark-Sun> locobot_5: چی؟ جرئت داری اینجا حرفت رو تکرار کن
<Dark-Sun> locobot_5 lubotu3 زندگیتون به یک کیک بسته است بدبختا!
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> ChanServ: از همون موقع که تو او پی شدی!! من کلا با تو هیچ صحبتی ندارم
<ramanK|StandBy> Dark-Sun: aslan inja kia mitunan op beshan?
<Dark-Sun> ramanK|StandBy: من می‌تونم... ولی علاقه‌ای ندارم
<Dark-Sun> :)
<Dark-Sun> بقیه رو نمی‌دونم..
<Dark-Sun> ترجیح می‌دم به شکل جوانمردانه با ربات‌ها مبارزه کنم. در سطح خودشون
<Dark-Sun> با روش خودشون
<ramanK|StandBy> Dark-Sun: pas behtare topic ro avaz konid in bot haye digaro ham moarefi konid
<Dark-Sun> hide & fast
<Dark-Sun> ramanK|StandBy: ها؟
<Dark-Sun> بعضی‌ها می‌گن ربات‌ها خوب، ربات‌های بد. من می‌گم یک ربات خوب یک ربات مرده است!
<Dark-Sun> B)
<ramanK|StandBy> Dark-Sun: !
<Dark-Sun> ramanK|StandBy: نمی‌فهمم چرا لینوکس ایقدر علاقه داره به ربات‌ها وصل بشه.
<ramanK|StandBy> Dark-Sun: baziyashun ettela'ateshun khube :D
<ramanK|StandBy> Dark-Sun: amma baghie faghat jasusi baladan
<ramanK|StandBy> Dark-Sun: aslan malum nist in hame log ro chikar kikonan
<Dark-Sun> ramanK|StandBy: بگذار هر چی می‌خوان گزارش بردارن. من خیلی وقته روی تلپاتی کار می‌کنم.
<Dark-Sun> هوش مصنوعی در بخش تشخیص امواج فکری هنوز فوق العاده ضعیفه!
<ramanK|StandBy> Dark-Sun: !
<Dark-Sun> طالبان داره میمون‌های مبارز تربیت می‌کنه. میمون‌های تک تیر انداز، میمون‌های تیربارچی...
<Dark-Sun> تک تیر انداز‌ها هنوز آزمایشی هستن.
<Dark-Sun> ولی تیربارچی‌ها می‌تونن هدف رو تشخیص بدن.
<Dark-Sun> نمی‌دونم چرا اسامه با میمون‌ها به فکر نبرد‌های بیولوژیک نیست. شاید بودجه‌شون هنوز به حد کافی نرسیده.
<Dark-Sun> هیچی مثل یک میمون آلوده نمی‌تونه غافلگیر کننده باشه! مخصوصا تو جنگل
 * ramanK|StandBy : !
<Dark-Sun> در اعتراض به عدم پشتیبانی دولت و سیستم قضایی کشور از مجوز‌های کریتیوکامنز و گنو، الکامپ رو تحریم کردم.
<Dark-Sun> جولیا آر سی منتشر شد. (لینوکس مینت ۱۰ داغ‌تر از همیشه!)
<Dark-Sun> ubuntulo1: help
<Dark-Sun> ubuntulo1: ?
<Dark-Sun> ubuntulo1: ربات نیستی؟
<Dark-Sun> :S
<Dark-Sun> اولی: طرف حتی صنعتی شریف قبول شده، گفت چون نمی‌خواستم از خونه دور باشم نرفتم!
<Dark-Sun> دومی: واقعا چه آدم‌های احمقی پیدا می‌شن تو این اجتماع!
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> کسی روی فونت جدیده اوبونتو کار نمی‌کنه؟
<Dark-Sun> عربی نداره
<Dark-Sun> من بلد نیستم روی فونت کار کنم
<Dark-Sun> برین کار کنین!
<Dark-Sun> خوبه.
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> pong
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: نخیر! هنوز کندی. بیشتر تمرین کن
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: اینجوری پیش بری سال دیگه سورست رو حراج می‌کنن
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: قبلا هم بهت گفتم. تمرکز کن. فقط تمرکز. باید باور کنی.
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> pong
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: جالب نبود
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: لعنتی من دیگه بهت چیزی رو توصیه نمی‌کنم چون اصلا گوش نمی‌دی
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> pong
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: با این سرعت عملت بهتره مارک اوی بزنی!
<Dark-Sun> :P
 * WhiteCrow1 be baro bax salam mide
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> pong
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: کند مثل همیشه!
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: باید خیلی سریعتر باشی
<Dark-Sun> :(
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> pong
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: خیلی دیر بود.. متاسفام
<Dark-Sun> کسی نمی‌خواد دعوا کنه؟
<Dark-Sun> گاهی باید یقه یک نفر رو بگیری و بی‌دلیل دعوا کنی
<Dark-Sun> ...خسته شدم
 * ahmadhesni zaban defaultam english hast, vali vaghti 1 ja farsi minvisam, badesh hamishe mire roo farsi!!
<mahdavi> salam be hame
<mahdavi> aliva: سلام رقیب قدیمی
<aliva> mahdavi: به به! ایت‌الله مهدی
<mahdavi> aliva: کم پیدایی؟ نیستس یه مدت!!:-D
<aliva> mahdavi: حسش  نیست بیام
<aliva> mahdavi: کلا چند وقته زیاد حوصله ندارک. فکر کنم به چند نفری بکشم خوب شم
<mahdavi> aliva: بیا تا با هم بریم توی رینگ
<mahdavi> ;-)
<aliva> mahdavi:  ما دست رو کیوت‌کار جکاعت بلند نمی‌کنیم برامون افت داره.
<aliva> lolol
<mahdavi> aliva: اِ کِلّـــــا
<aliva> mahdavi: هام؟
<mahdavi> aliva: همون بارکللا
<mahdavi> *بارک الله
<aliva> آئو!
 * roshanavand بر همگان درود میفرستد
 * aliva بر همگان بدرود می‌فرستد
#ubuntu-ir 2010-11-12
<mablue> iranian
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<Dark-Sun> کسی اینجا هست که توی یک شرکت نرم افزاری برنامه نویسی کرده باشه؟
<Dark-Sun> منظورم یک شرکت خارج از کشوره.
<Dark-Sun> یا یک شرکت معتبر
<everplays> Dark-Sun, barname nevisi? chi hast?
<Dark-Sun> everplays: یک چیزی مثل کامپیزه محیط دسکتاپ رو سه بعدی می‌کنه
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<everplays> ajab! Dark-Sun bad be che dardi mikhore?!
<Dark-Sun> everplays: هیچی مدیرها دوست دارن. به سهامدارا نشون می‌دن ازشون پول می‌گیرن
<Dark-Sun> :)
<the-light> Dark-Sun: کارای ملانصرالدینی میکنیا!
<Dark-Sun> the-light: جمعه است دیگه
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<the-light> نه جدا از این
<Dark-Sun> the-light: هفته‌ی ما هفت روزه، ولی همه روز‌های هفته جمعه‌ است
<Dark-Sun> :P
<Dark-Sun> خب سوالم رو می‌پرسم
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: بد نگاه می‌کنی امروز!
<Dark-Sun> چکار می‌کنین اگه زمانتون محدود باشه
<Dark-Sun> و مجبور باشین یک برنامه بنویسین که قسمت‌های اولش رو قبلا یکی نوشته و سورسش موجوده؟
<Dark-Sun> الف. از اول می‌نویسم
<Dark-Sun> ب. اون سورس رو می‌گیرم و می‌خونمش و کار رو بر اساس همون ادامه می‌دم
<Dark-Sun> پ. اون سورس رو می‌گیرم و سعی می‌کنم با ابزارهای سودمندی که به تشخیص مکانیزم کد کمک می‌کنند مکانیزم رو کشف کنم و کار رو ادامه بدم
<Dark-Sun> ت. به مدیر پروژه می‌گم اضافه حقوق ماه قبل رو شرکت پرداخت نکرده.
<Dark-Sun> everplays: the-light ^
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> pong
<Dark-Sun> the-light: احسان برنامه نویسی کار نمی‌کنی؟
<the-light> Dark-Sun: vaghti zamanet mahdude yani majburi ejaze begiri o estefade koni, mage majbur bashi khodet benevisi
<Dark-Sun> the-light: خب سوال اینجاست که خوندن سورس و درک مکانیزمش خودش زمانگیر می‌شه فکر می‌کنی به صرفه باشه؟
<the-light> Dark-Sun: age mituni befahmish ke hichi, age na khodet benevisi saritari
<Dark-Sun> the-light: اکثر سورس‌ها پیچیده هستن مخصوصا برای تازه کارها
<Dark-Sun> the-light: ابزارهای کشف تولید فلوچارت بر اساس سورس یا تولید نمودارهای یو ام ال رو پیشنهاد می‌کنی؟
<the-light> Dark-Sun: in chiza bastegi be khode shakhs dare ke cheghadr ghodrate tahlil o ... dashte bashe
<Dark-Sun> the-light: و جواب خودت چیه؟ به چنین ابزارهایی فرصتی می‌دی؟ یا ترجیح می‌دی به چشمات اعتماد کنی؟
<the-light> Dark-Sun: vaghti pichide beshe app in app haye khodkar javabgu nist
<Dark-Sun> the-light: بسیار خب، پس بهترین کار خوندن سورس هستش
<Dark-Sun> the-light: و امید به اینکه برنامه نویس قبلی کد مرتبی نوشته باشه
<the-light> Dark-Sun: system enshallahi e iran injaha javab nemide :D
<Dark-Sun> the-light: جالب گفتی، پس من اینطور برداشت می‌کنم. اگه تازه کار باشه، از اول بنویسه و اگه با تجربه سورس رو بخونه
<Dark-Sun> ؟
<Dark-Sun> ولی در هر صورت زمانی رو باید صرف مطالعه‌ی سورس بکنه
<Dark-Sun> the-light: می‌دونی احسان، من از دو جهت به برنامه‌های تولید نمودار بر اساس سورس بدبین هستم
<Dark-Sun> اول اینکه به قول خودت خودکار کار رو انجام می‌دن و این فقط روی بعضی زبان‌ها مثل جاوا می‌تونه خوب جواب بده
<Dark-Sun> دوم اینکه، نموداری که تولید می‌کنن. به اندازه کافی قابل درک نیست و باز باید مطالعه بشه
<Dark-Sun> و این یعنی زحمت دوباره
<Dark-Sun> the-light: درسته؟
<Dark-Sun> the-light: چیزی رو جا نگذاشتم؟
<the-light> Dark-Sun: are ta ye hodoodi shayad komaket kone, ama baghiash paye khodete
<Dark-Sun> ...پس هیچ برنامه نویسی را به ابزارهای تولید نمودار هدایت نکردیم مگر آنکه او را بس سردرگم یافتیم. (یک کتیبه عهد عتیق)
 * ramanK doxygen ro dar aghlabe sharayet mofid midune
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: کجا بودی تا حالا؟
<Dark-Sun> <3
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: dar hale kasbe elm
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: ثروت بسی نکو تر بود این جوانمرد چنان که بزرگان عصر ما آورده اند
<Dark-Sun> خوشم میاد این جور نرم افزار‌ها جرئت ندارن بیان سمت پرل!!!!
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> از بس آزاده این زبون
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: hala zabane code chi hast?
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: فعلا پایتون
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: khob khube , code ro bede doxygen yekam behtar she barrasish
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: man tunestam ye project chand dah hezar khatie C++ ro ba doxygen barrasi konam dar hadde niyazam
<Dark-Sun> اینا جدا کا دی ای رو با این کار کردن؟ حتما خروجیش رو دستکاری کردن. یعنی همش کار دوکسیژن نمی‌تونه باشه. منظورم مستنداتشه.
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: python emtehan nakardam amma be azmayeshesh miyarze
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: بیا به پیش من ای دوست
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: خب تعریف کن از پروژه
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: چی بود؟ چیکار کردی باهاش؟
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: valla javunia man robocup kar mikardam. un moghe ye source bud ke bayad barrasi mishod
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: ba hamin doxygen khundamesh
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: می شه یکم توضیح بدی چجوری بهت کمک کرد؟ یعنی نمودار خاصی تولید کرد؟ مستندات خاصی بهت داد؟
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: negah kon do halat dare . ya taraf khodesh tu codesh comment doxygen zade ke unvaght doxygen behet ketab tahvil mide
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: kamel o ghashang
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: ya inke code khali az commente
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: ke unvaght miyad hameye class ha va function ha va file haro daste bandi mikone
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: beine harchi be ham rabt dashte bashe link mizane
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: masalan farz kon dari ye function ro mikhuni
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: tush ye function dige call mishe
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: bejaye inke gij beshi dastan chie , ye click mikoni ru link tarife function dovvomio mibini
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: dar kol kheili be karet nazm mide
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: درست. آره اینجا عمق کارش رو می شه دید
<Dark-Sun> http://www.vtk.org/doc/nightly/html/structvtkKdTree_1_1__cellList.html
<Dark-Sun> نمودارش که خیلی جالبه
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: ba zanunaye OOP kheili behtar kar mikone
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: ولی یک سوال دارم، با متدلوژی‌های غیر شئ گرا مشکلی نداره؟
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: همزمان شد! چه جالب
<Dark-Sun> پس با پیمانه‌ای هم می‌خونه
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: moshkeli nadare amma ettela'ate kamtari giret miyad
<Dark-Sun> فقط لیست توابع
<Dark-Sun> و ارتباطشون
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: are
<Dark-Sun> هووم...
<Dark-Sun> خب این خوبه
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: kolle source ro ham mide va dige lazem nist 5 ta file source to editor baz koni
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: موجود جالبیه
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: tayid mishe
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: سطح زیر تابع رو دیگه کار نمی‌کنه نه؟
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: منظورم تولید فلوچارت یا چیزی شبیه این برای تابع هست؟
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: noch
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: در مورد شئ گرایی هم باز نمی‌تونم بفهمم از کدوم کلاس باید کار رو شروع کنم؟
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: قالب اچ تی ام هم یک جورایی محدودش می‌کنه
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: لینک به لینک. صفحه به صفحه
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: doxygen hameye class haro list mikone . shoma az tabe main shoru kon va be tartibe ejra class haro donbal kon
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: HTML baraye man kheili rahat tare az text . momkene in be mozuate shakhsiyati marbut beshe :D
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: http://www.vtk.org/doc/nightly/html/index.html
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: از کجاش شروع کنم؟
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: می‌دونی چی واسه من مهمه؟
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: منطقی که برنامه داره دنبال می‌کنه
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: hmm
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: shoma bayad beri tu tab files tu unja
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: file i ke file aslie baraye compile va ejra ro peida koni
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: az un file shoru konid
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: ولی این یک کتابخانه است. پیدا کردن همچین فایلی احتمالا کار آسونی نباشه. به هر حال این یک مثاله
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: man bayad beram. ta nim sa'ate dige ehtemalan bar migardam. age shoma budi edame midim
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: باشه برو به سلامت
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<Dark-Sun> saaber: سلام خوشکل مهربونم
<saaber> Dark-Sun: سلام عزیز دلم
<Dark-Sun> saaber: چشمات چرا پف کرده؟
<Dark-Sun> saaber: خواب بودی؟
<saaber> Dark-Sun: لول
<saaber> Dark-Sun: من همیشه بیدارم مثل آقا پلیسه
<Dark-Sun> saaber: شعرش که عوض شده!
<Dark-Sun> شب‌ها که ما بیداریم
<Dark-Sun> آقا پلیسه می‌خوابه
<Dark-Sun> :D
<saaber> Dark-Sun: :D
<saaber> نصف اعضا کانال که جنابان ربات تشریف دارن
<Dark-Sun> saaber: ریختن سرمون صابر!
<Dark-Sun> باید دوباره قدرت رو به دست بگیریم... کودتا!
<Dark-Sun> اوه اوه... من دیگه برم
<saaber> میگن یه روزی ربات ها به ما چیره میشن
<saaber> اوه اوه من هم برم
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: سلام علی آقا. خلی ارادت داریم
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: صابر هم سلام می‌رسونه
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<AliTarihi> سلام
<saaber> lubotu3: مشکل لینوکست حل شد؟‌ گفتی بوت نمیشه!
<saaber> lubotu3: بیا اینجا پیام خصوصی نده لطفا
<dingdangdong> :O
<dingdangdong> saaber: lubotu3 is a bot? or not?
<saaber> dingdangdong: والا چه عرض کنم! از خودش بپرسید
<dingdangdong> !topic
<lubotu3> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<dingdangdong> :D
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> pong
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: خیلی کند هستی. باید سریع بودن رو یاد بگیری!
<reza> سلام
<Dark-Sun> reza: سلام رضا خوش آمدی
<reza> ممنون
<Dark-Sun> reza: گفتم شاید امروز نرسی بیای
<reza> من يه سوال ىارم
<Dark-Sun> reza: ادامه بده. بپرس
<Dark-Sun> saaber: یک چیزی خصوصی می‌خواستم بهت بگم
<saaber> Dark-Sun: np
<reza> برنامه كوبت وقتي نصب كردم هنطام دادن اسم كاربر ياهو ورمز ميونسه طبق عكس رمز رابنويس ىرحالي كه جيزي نشون نميده
<Dark-Sun> با چی کیبوردی می‌نویسی رضا؟
<Dark-Sun> گ نداری؟
<the-light> reza: baraye add kardane account ke hamchin chizi niaz nist
<reza> شرمندخ زبان عربي يادم ايراني انتخاب كنم
<reza> درست شد
<reza> البته مشکل کیبورد حل شد نه کوبت
<reza> رفیق کجایی
<Dark-Sun> reza: من نمی‌دونم آقا رضا
<maour> everplays: sharmande man hey miam ye dafe miram ! zendegi ba iranvell sakhte dige ! ;)
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: ping
<maour> everplays: hi dude
<reza> خوب ممنون
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: پونگ یک چند دقیقه دیگه دستم بنده
<Dark-Sun> ببخشید
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: :D
<the-light> reza: koja ino zadin shoma?
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: خب داشتی می‌گفتی...
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: چجوری می‌شه منبع جریان سورس رو پیدا کرد؟
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: dar rabete ba library ghazie fargh dare
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: بله خب.
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: shoma avval bayad mostanadate API library ro bekhunid
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: یعنی باز برمی گردیم سر نقطه ی اول
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: na
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: shoma miri API ro mikhuni , na source khode library
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: badesh az function initializer API shoru mikonid va mirid tu source uno peida mikonid
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: هووم... گمونم درسته ولی من شرایط بدون مستندات مد نظرم بود
<Dark-Sun> که البته حالت خاص می‌شه
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: library bedune mostanadate API ke vojud nadare !
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: می‌دونی سورسی که الان توی ذهنم بوده یک سورس پایتون بود
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: hade aghal ye example barash mizaran
<Dark-Sun> که البته کتابخانه نبود
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: درسته
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: khob un ham man kari ke mikonam hamun peida kardane file asli va shoru az unjast
<reza> كسي لينوكس فارسي نصب كرده ميشه يه گزارش ازکیفیتش بده
<ramanK> reza: linux farsi ye estelahe kollie , shoma mitunid daghightar tozih bedid manzuretun chie?
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: shoma age un library ro dari mitunid moarefish konid man ham ye negahi bendazam shayad tunestam komaki konam
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: هیچ کمک نمی‌کنی!
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: library = barname *
<Dark-Sun> :P
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: !
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: :))
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: شوخی کردم.. می‌گم این برنامه
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: الان با این همه ابهتش یک برنامه بزرگ رو شکونده به توابع و کلاس‌ها و ...
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: سر هم کردن منطقش آخر سر با برنامه نویس بیچاره است
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: اگه می شد برنامه رو یکپارچه با مکانیزم کارکردش نشون می‌داد جالب بود
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: شبیه یک کارخونه
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: are . hamishe hamintore. amma shoma bayad donbale rah hayi bashi ke in karo sade tar kone
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: چه می دونم یا یک فیلم
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: chizi ke ensan nemifahme be sadegi kheili sakhte software befahme :D
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: ساده تر و آسان فهم تر و کم-زمانگیرتر
<Dark-Sun> کم-زمانگیرتر: چیزی که زمان کمتری از برنامه نویس، تحلیل گر کد یا مدیر پروژه می‌گیره
<Dark-Sun> در سایر موارد به «کمتر زمانگیر» رجوع کنید.
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: :D
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: in dige masuliyate nevisande avvalie code hast ke ta mitune code tamiz tar va doc bishtari bede
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: که در اپن سورس به خاطر تفریحی بودن برنامه همچین کاری کمتر اتفاق می‌افته مگه نه؟
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: بیل گیتس حق داشته، اپن سورس مانع از تولید نرم افزارهای با کیفیت می‌شه!
<Dark-Sun> :o
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: in ghazie shadidan be team barname nevisi bastegi dare . amma moteasefane mamulan hamintore
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: من برم ویندوز نصب کنم
<Dark-Sun> :)
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: amma shoma age jor'at dari hamchin harfio darbare proje hayi mesle OpenBSD bezan ;)
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: هووم.. ایشون که یونیکس بیس هستن
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: نصب کردی خودت؟
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: شعارهای قشنگ قشنگی نوشته
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: nokte mohem ine ke opensource hastan va be shekle gheire ghabele bavari ba keifiyate balaye code nevisi va document
<Dark-Sun> بهنام نیست ازش بگیریم؟
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: in OS morede alagheye mane ;)
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: من هم می‌گذارمش توی لیست نامزدهام بعد از جولیا
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: این مخازنش از کجاست؟
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: 200mb bishtar nista , age internete por sor'at dari sari download mishe
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: دارم ولی محدودیت دانلود کمرم رو شکونده!
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: من می رم مامان داره برادکست می‌کنه واسه ناهار
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: nagu ke delam khune
 * Dark-Sun leaving...
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: bashe
<mahdavi> |saaber|: ping
<saaber> mahdavi: pong
<mahdavi1> سشمشئ ذث اشئث
<mahdavi1> سلام به همه
<AliTarihi> سلام :)
<mahdavi1> AliTarihi: سلام داش علی
<mahdavi1> AliTarihi: خیلی وقت بود خبری ازت نداشتم
<AmiiiR> salam bacheha
<AmiiiR> kasi on hast?
<AmiiiR> ye soale mobtadi daram
<AmiiiR> kasi mitoone komakam kone?
<AmiiiR> kasi inja nist?
<narcislinux> !ask | AmiiiR
<lubotu3> AmiiiR: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AmiiiR> bebakhshid
<AmiiiR> ok
<AmiiiR> man mikham ye file tu ubuntu nasb konam
<AmiiiR> ba sudo ejrash mikonam...
<AmiiiR> amma error mide
<AmiiiR> mige bayad ba karbare ROOT nasbesh koni
<AmiiiR> bayad chekar konam?
<AmiiiR> mishe rahnamayim konid?
<AmiiiR> che dastoori bayad bezanam?
<narcislinux> AmiiiR: dastori ke mizani ro inja bezan
<narcislinux> bebinam
<AmiiiR> sudo chmod a+x nvidia.run
<AmiiiR> sudo ./nvidia.run
<narcislinux> AmiiiR:  khob dige bara dovomi sudo ro nazan bebin chi mishe
<AmiiiR> amir@amir-desktop:~/Desktop$ ./a.run Verifying archive integrity... OK Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 260.19.21..................................................................................................................... nvidia-installer: Error opening log file '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log' for writing (Permission denied); disabling logging.
<AmiiiR> ok?
<AmiiiR> agha alan ba dastoore gksudo zadam, azam password khast
<narcislinux> in dare mige ye basteyi ro nadari
<AmiiiR> password ro ke zadam ye safhe umad ke tush neveshte:
<AmiiiR>  ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing.
<AmiiiR> in yani bayad chekar konam?
<narcislinux> AmiiiR: yani hamin errror ro bezan to google
<narcislinux> AmiiiR: inam moshkel toro dashte http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=477790
<narcislinux> AmiiiR:  chi shod ?
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<AmiiiR> agha nashod ke nashod
<Dark-Sun> the-light: احسان سلیقه‌ات توی گرافیک چطوره؟
<Dark-Sun> the-light: بگذار میام پیام خصوصی
<aliva> !ping
<lubotu3> pong
<aliva> lubotu3: هه هه رکب خوردی! من یکی دیگه بودم
<Dark-Sun> aliva: ولش کند اون داره چرت می‌زنه
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<Mahdi> سلام دوستان
<Dark-Sun> aliva: خوبی برادر؟
<Dark-Sun> mahdavi: دشمنان چی؟
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<aliva> Dark-Sun: چاکریم
<Dark-Sun> aliva: سروری ;)
<Dark-Sun> mahdavi: تشابه اسمی بوده!
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: محض احتیاط به تو هیچ ربطی نداره
<Mahdi> من می خوام اوبونتوی 10.10 رو توی ویندوز نصب کنم از طریق وی یو بی و مسئله ای که وجود داره اینه که من توی یه درایو غیر ویندوز می خوام نصبش کنم...  
<Mahdi> ایا اطلاعات اون درایو پاک میشه؟
<Mahdi> اطلاعات مهمی دارم
 * Dark-Sun dar morede windows kolan hich nazari nadare :S
<Dark-Sun> Mahdi: اگه بازی یا فیلمن یک نسخه واسه من بفرست. نگه می‌دارم واست
<Mahdi> کسی نیست؟
<Dark-Sun> :)
<aliva> Mahdi: تا حالا تست نکردم با ووبی ولی فکر نمی‌کنم مشکلی پیش بیاد
<Mahdi> نه بابا
<Dark-Sun> Mahdi: روی کول دیسکی چیزی نصبش کن اگه جا نداری
<Mahdi> ویژوال استدیو رو هم اونجا نصب کردم پاک بشه
<aliva> Mahdi: ولی قبلش یه بک‌اپ از اطلاعات مهمت بگیر
<Mahdi> بیچاره میشم
<Mahdi> تاثیر نمیذاره؟
<Dark-Sun> سرعتش پایین می‌یاد ولی چندین مزیت و ادونتیج داره.
<aliva> locobot_5:  bot?
<Mahdi> سوال من اینه روی اطلاعات درایوم تاثیر می ذاره یا نه؟
<Dark-Sun> locobot_5: don't stare! it's rude >:(
<Dark-Sun> Mahdi: جواب من: نمی‌دونم
 * Dark-Sun fekr mikone robot ha be 1 dore adab moasherat niaz daran! 
<ramanK> Mahdi: shoma mikhahid az ubuntu ba che hadafi estefade konid?
<Mahdi> یادگیری
<Mahdi> و استفاده های روتین
<ramanK> Mahdi: aya be ye flash drive ke niyaze ziyadi behesh nadashte bashin dastrasi darin?
<Mahdi> روی فلش به حالت بوت ریختم و سیستم رو هم باهاش بوت کردم ولی می خوام نصبش کنم اگر منظورتون نصب بوتیبل تو فلشه
<ramanK> Mahdi: injur ke shoma negarane data tun hastin va ba tavajjoh be inke avvalin tajrobatune ma ziyad jor'at nemikonim begim nasbesh konid
<ramanK> Mahdi: nazaretun darbare Virtual Machine chetore?
<ramanK> Mahdi: avval ru un nasbesh konid ta kamelan tasallot peida konid
<Mahdi> اولین نصبم نیست
<Mahdi> به حالت نصب اصلی روی درایوهای بیس لینوکسی نصب کردم
<Dark-Sun> Mahdi: پارتیشن ها رو خوب بلد هستی؟ جابجا نابود نکنی همه چیز رو؟
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<ramanK> Mahdi: khube . pas moshkele aslitun chie?
<Mahdi> اما اینجا چون می خوام با وی یوبی تو یکی از درایوهای اطلاعاتم نصب کنم نگرانم
 * Dark-Sun jayee khunde bud "marg 1 bar, shivan 1 bar" 
<ramanK> Mahdi: az nazare nazari nabayad moshkeli bashe , nemitunid az data tun backup begirid?
<Mahdi> فکر کنم باید همین کار رو بکنم
<ramanK> Mahdi: pishnehad mikonam backup begirid hatman va badesh ba wubi nasbesh konid
<ramanK> Mahdi: chera esrar darid ke az wubi estefade konid? dalile khassi darid?
<aliva> Mahdi: معمولا برای کسایی که بار اولشونه احتمال خیلی هست
<Mahdi> حوصله ی حذف درایو و جاسازی جدید برای لینوکس رو ندارم
<ramanK> Mahdi: ahan. khob omidvaram movafagh bashid. hatman ham backup tahie konid
<Mahdi> ممنون
 * WhiteCrow1 be baro bax salam mide
<Dark-Sun> WhiteCrow1: سلام کلاغ سفیده
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: salam khobi ?
<WhiteCrow1> mahdavi: ?
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<Dark-Sun> WhiteCrow1: مرسی. تو خوبی؟
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: be lotf e shoma
<WhiteCrow1> aia in hamon mahdavi e khodemon e ke rafte bod sarbazi
<Dark-Sun> گاهی باید فریاد زد، سکوت کرد، به دیوار مشت کوبید و آرام بود... و این همان وقتی است که باید قربانی داد. (دارک سان)
<Dark-Sun> شما هم نمی‌تونین توی ورد پرس لوگین کنین؟
<Dark-Sun> فیلترینگ مسخره!
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: filter shekan nadari ?
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: wordpress chie? shoma faghat mituni tu presstv login shi !
<Dark-Sun> WhiteCrow1: دارم ولی آخه این چه وضعیه
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: خدا عوضشون بده در دنیا و آخرت
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: goftam age nadari bia MSG ;)
<Dark-Sun> WhiteCrow1: مرسی برادر. دتس نایس اف یو
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<ramanK> WhiteCrow1: tamame harfaye shoma inja log mishe
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: in alan be ghol e 1 ki isnaenglish bod
<ramanK> WhiteCrow1: va momkene bar alayhe khodetun estefade beshe
<WhiteCrow1> ki man na man na man na ramanK
<WhiteCrow1> ramanK: harf to dahan am mizari
<WhiteCrow1> bye
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<ramanK> jeddi raft!
<Dark-Sun> من کلا به فیلترینگ علاقه دارم! عجب سیاست قشنگ و خوبیه!
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: shoma miduni hamin filtering cheghadr abruye adamo tu jam'e hefz mikone?
<Dark-Sun> ای کاش قویتر بشه این سیاست! گوگل می‌خوایم چیکار؟ تبیان هست دیگه!
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: خیـــــــــــــــــلـــــــــــــــــــی
<Dark-Sun> اصلا قابل بیان نیست
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: ba khiyale rahat joloye harki bekhay page baz mikoni
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: man mikham pishnehad bedam in word seggustation haye google ham filter konan
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: لینک بهت بدم؟
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: linke pishnehadat?
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: آره.. نه از اون لینک خوب‌ها! فیلترینگ هم تشخیصش نمی‌ده
<Dark-Sun> :D
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: :|
<Dark-Sun> آفتاپیک نیست! مرتبط با لینوکسه
<Dark-Sun> http://humorix.org/articles/2004/11/linuxxx/
<Dark-Sun> من برم شام...
<Dark-Sun> ubuntulo1: bot?
<Dark-Sun> احسان رفت؟
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: نخند! خودم می‌دونستم
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> pong
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: فقط همین رو بلدی! دیر جواب دادن
<Dark-Sun> من برم بخوابم.
<Dark-Sun> کارتون تمام شد، این ربات‌ها رو باندازین بیرون. زیادی جا می‌گیرن!
<dingdangdong> !good-bye | Dark-Sun
<Dark-Sun> چن سرو یادتون نره! بیخودی ادعاش می‌شه
 * dingdangdong delesh vase ubuto tang shode :(
 * Dark-Sun is sending SIGTERM...
 * Dark-Sun is sending KILLTERM...
#ubuntu-ir 2010-11-13
<AliTarihi> کسی esata
<AliTarihi> راه انداخته توی اوبونتو. هر کاری میکنم dev/ مربوطه نیست
<AliTarihi> ؟
<ali__> ba internet tu ubuntu moshkel daram kasi mito0o0one komakam kone???
<Guest25953> salam
<ali__> ba internet tu ubuntu moshkel daram kasi mito0o0one komakam kone???
<ali__> ba internet tu ubuntu moshkel daram kasi mito0o0one komakam kone???
<ali__> ba internet tu ubuntu moshkel daram kasi mito0o0one komakam kone???
<ali__> ba internet tu ubuntu moshkel daram kasi mito0o0one komakam kone???
<ali__> ba internet tu ubuntu moshkel daram kasi mito0o0one komakam kone???
<ali__> ba internet tu ubuntu moshkel daram kasi mito0o0one komakam kone???
<satanix7> ali__: moshkelet ro begoo
<ali__> sorate nasbe makhazenam payeene
<ali__> vali sorate safe baz kardanam kho0o0be
<Guest34315> salam
<Guest34315> join #zanjanlug
<ramanK> Kasi inja tahala ba in Virtual Visa Card ha khardi karde ? mitune be man ye sherkati ke inaro befrushe va motabar bashe moarefi kone?
<\x90> Google it !
<finaprp> I have problem with sudo apt-get update
<finaprp> sudo apt-get update E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-tweak-stable.list (dist parse) E: The list of sources could not be read.
<ilius> finaprp: file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-tweak-stable.list   ro paste kon inja http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<finaprp> paste kardam
<finaprp> i can install software
<finaprp> sudo apt-get update [sudo] password for ehsan:  E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-tweak-stable.list (dist parse) E: The list of sources could not be read.
<finaprp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531092/
<finaprp> kasi nemitooneh komak koneh1
<ilius> finaprp: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu main #Ubuntu Tweak Stable Source
<ilius> finaprp: ino az koja avordi?
<finaprp> ubuntu tweak nasb kardam
<ilius> finaprp: مشکل داره اون خط
<ilius> finaprp: #
<finaprp> sudo apt-get update moshkel dare
<finaprp> error mide
<ilius> finaprp: این علامت شارپ از کجا اومده
<finaprp> نمی دونم
<ilius> finaprp: نخیر اونی که شما اضافه کردی مشکل داره
<finaprp> چی رو اضافه کردم؟
<finaprp> من فقط اوبنتو توییک نصب کردم
<ilius> finaprp: فعلا غیرفعالش کن
<ilius> finaprp: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-tweak-stable.list
<ilius> finaprp: اول خطش یه # اضافه کن
<ilius> finaprp: ye # avale khatesh ezafe kon, baad save kon
<finaprp> #deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu main #Ubuntu Tweak Stable Source
<finaprp> اینجوری
<ilius> finaprp: yes
<ilius> finaprp: save kon, va beband, badesh update kon
<finaprp> درست شد
<finaprp> ممنون
<ilius> finaprp: :)
<sadrolla> salam
<sadrolla> salam
 * WhiteCrow1 be baro bax salam mide
<sadrolla> WhiteCrow1: سلام
<sadrolla> ص
<faustisch> .,
<sadrolla> ؟
<Guest64079> hi
<Royaflash> Salam dostan
<Royaflash> Kasy darmorede emale auditing baraye folder midone?
<Royaflash> Kasy inja nist
<Royaflash> ?
<satanix7> Royaflash: yani daghighan che kaari?
<Royaflash> Audity baraye gozaresh giry hast . To win mitony tarif kony ke masalan age to in folder ye file ijad shod on ro gozaresh kon?
<mehran> yek soal dashtam dar morde visual effects lotf mikone kasi javab bede/
<mehran> ?
<noyan> salam
<noyan> ye soal dashtam dar morede nasb ubuntu?
<noyan> kasi javab mide?
<nixoeen> noyan: inja bayad soaleto beporsi, bad ye 10-20 min hadde aghal vaysi, bad momkene kasi javab bede
<noyan> man taze ubunturo nasb kardam
<hasanhabibi> noyan: man ubuntu nadaram vali beporsid
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: salam haji
<nixoeen> mehran: hamuni ke be noyan goftam :)
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: hi
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: server felim movaghatan dorost shode kami dast nigah dashtam baraie kharide badi
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: fedora 14 test zadi ?
<noyan> g-parted  bad az nasb nist,vase chie?
<hasanhabibi> noyan: mitooni be sadegi nasbesh koni mese har package dige
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: khoobe :) Na, vali bedard nemikhore
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: aha yeki az doostan porseed goftam nadaram barat amar migiram
<noyan> akhe hichi nasb nemishe
<noyan> yani man nemidonam
<nixoeen> noyan: too synaptic rafti ? az unja nasb nemishe ?
<hasanhabibi> noyan: hmmm shayad lazeme aval liste makhazen ro update konid
<nixoeen> noyan: va inke errore khassi migiri ?
<noyan> masalan khastam google-choromo nasb konam nashod
<hasanhabibi> noyan:  ok avala ghabl az har kari in dastoor bezan
<noyan> na emtehan nakardam
<hasanhabibi> noyan: sudo apt-get update
<noyan> ok
<hasanhabibi> noyan:  vaghti tamoom shod vayad betooni pkg nasb koni .....
<mehran> vaghti visual effects ro faal mikon dar pakhshe video tasvi dochare shekastegi(aghammondegi meishe)video cartam nvidia 9300m gs hat!
<hasanhabibi> bayad*
<nixoeen> mehran: az drivere khode nvidia estefade mikoni ?
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: khodet chi rikhti alan ro server ?
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: hame Debian e, joz unayi ke CPanel daran
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: aha
<mehran> dirveri ke khodesh dar gesmat add driver moarefi karde?
<mehran> 173
<nixoeen> mehran: fekr konam az internet migire nasb mikone
<noyan> hamaro error dad
<mehran> are
<hasanhabibi> mehran: ghanoonan hamoon driver mojood dar makhazen bayad dorost amal kone ama chon dar ubuntu har chizi momeke ehtemalan niaz hast driver orginal berizid az site nvidia
<hasanhabibi> mehran: 173 ghadimi hast !
<nixoeen> mehran: ye test bokoni driver ro dasti az internet nasb koni shayad tasir dashte bashe
<mehran> site nvidia baraye ubuntu nadare
<hasanhabibi> noyan: eror ? chera mage to ubuntu internet nadari ?
<nixoeen> mehran: ye general dare ke baraye hame kar mikone
<hasanhabibi> mehran: bayad noskhe ba pasvan run begirid wait ....
<nixoeen> mehran: faghat bayad header haye kernelet va build-essential nasb bashe ke betune driveresho bara kernelet compile kone
<noyan> pas alan chetori darim sohbat mikonim
<hasanhabibi> mehran: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: too wiki neveshtamesh :)
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: bin doostat kasi to Centos L2TP VPN server nazade ?
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: to Debian & ubuntu ok hast ama in centos to in mored khod dargiri dare !
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: :-D
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: good, thanks :) Shayad zade bashan, nemidunam
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: man faghat CentOS ro bara CPanel estefade mikonam, va digar hich
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: age mitunestam bara unam estefade nemikardam
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: aha manzoor in bood ke yeki moarefi koni ta mashverat konam :D
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: ya behtar begam kollan age mitunestam CPanel estefade nemikardam :)
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: L2TP engar kami bara iran moshkel dare
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: uhum alan yeki az doostan barash to debian dasti yek srever kamel nasbeedam full !
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: dishab zad pak kard centos rikht ba kloxo !
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: man raah andakhte budam, az injaha mishod vasl shod, vali az iran vasl nemitunestan beshan
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: midoni l2tp to win server 2003 ali radif mishe
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: daliesh mtu hast va mschapv2
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: mtu ham taghir dadam, taghiri nakard
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: to win server mishe config ro gheir adi bast ta toop kar kone to iran !
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: dige man ziad bahash var naraftam, shayad bazam beshe karish kard ke kar kone
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: masalan kafie tik mschapv2 va ... ro bardari ama to linux ..... !
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: maslan akhiran zadam ye VPN server ba accunting PPTP L2TP va IPIG VPN toop dare kar mikone !
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: to PPTP linux ham moshgelati shode ke masalan saite balatarin baz nemikard ba taghir MTU hal shd ama L2TP kolan tatile az bikh :(
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: dishab mikhastam bebinam cheto mishe in tanzim win server to linux piade konam didam nemishe :D
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: mituni mschapv2 ro ham too linux gheyre fa'al koni
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: age doostat movafagh shodan va kar kar age to IRC booam lotfan khabaresho behem bede thx
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: vali chi mikhay jash bezari ? mschap ?
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: are ghei fala kardam ama aslan nasho !
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: na PAP CHAP
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: oon 2 ta to win server set koni ali kar mikone :-/
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: to clint ham oon 2 ta tik mizani hale bi hich dastkari agaram L2TP bashe faghat sharde key set mikone to clint
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: PAP ya CHAP ro ham mituni bezari too Linux
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: injoori to linux & mac & iphon & win kar mide rahat !
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: age faghat moshkelet authentication eshe, un ke moshkel nadare
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: rastesh man faght hamin 2 ta moshgel mtu va authentication ro didam shayad mored digei ham bashe :)
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: kafie begi refuse-mschap-v2 va require-pap va require-chap
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: uhum
<noyan> akh ke kasi javabe maro nadad
<noyan> shans kojayi
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: mtu ham ke too hamun file haye ppp mituni tanzim koni
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: hmmm ? mesal midi ya link ya ... ?
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: minevisi: mtu 1400
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: hamin ?
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: http://linux.die.net/man/8/pppd
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: are. mru ham be hamin tartib
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: cheghade option :D
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: bayad inja mizoon beshe /etc/ppp/pptpd-options
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: mosallaman kheyli bishtar az un chizi ke too windows behet ejaze mide mituni customize koni
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: :)
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: are vali bayad doonest chi bayad dastkari beshe :D
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: ta ba IRAN sazgar beshe !
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: no idea
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: np .. thx
<lili1> salam
<lili1> 3
<lili1> the-light: ?
<the-light> lili1: ?!
<emad> سلام
<emad> من می خوام تو ubuntu 10.04 , longman نصب کنم
<ilius> emad: StarDict ro az tu synaptic nasb kon
<ilius> emad: همه جور دیتابیس که فکرشو کنی براش هست یا میشه تبدیل کرد براش
<emad> ono nasb daram
<emad> to cd long man ye folder be esme linux hast
<ilius> emad: http://stardict.sourceforge.net/Dictionaries_dictd-www.dict.org.php
<ilius> emad: aha
<ilius> emad: توش چه فایل‌هایی هست؟
<emad> توش یه فایل .sh هست
<emad> setup.sh
<ilius> emad: terminal ro baz kon, benevis: cd  DIRECTORY
<ilius> emad: به همون دایرکتوری لینوکسی سیدی کن
<ilius> emad: بعدش
<ilius> emad: sh ./setup.sh
<ilius> emad: یا  sudo sh setup.sh
<emad> ممنون فکر کنم نصب شد
<emad> ولی یه سری error داده
<emad> نمی دونم چطور اجراش کنم
<sadrolla> hasanhabibi: salam dada
<sadrolla> hasanhabibi: baz ham oomadam
<hasanhabibi> sadrolla: :-D
<lili1> 3
<lili1> 3
<lili1> 3
<lili1> 3
<lili1> 3
<lili1> 3
<lili1> 3
<lili1> 33
<lili1> 3
<lili1> 3
<lili1> 3
<lili1> 3
<lili1> 3
<lili1> 3
<lili1> 3
<lili1> 3
<sadrolla> lili1: ha ?
<lili1> sadrolla: هيچ چي
<lili1> الان بهت پي ام مياد از جانب دوستان
<ali> salam
<ali> chejuri harde ntfs ro tu ubuntu baz konam
<ali> ??????
<ali> help me
<ali> chejuri harde ntfs ro tu ubuntu baz konam
<ali> chejuri harde ntfs ro tu ubuntu baz konam
<ali> chejuri harde ntfs ro tu ubuntu baz konam
<ali> chejuri harde ntfs ro tu ubuntu baz konam
<ali> chejuri harde ntfs ro tu ubuntu baz konam
<smmsadrnezh> ye soal dar morede spreadsheet dashtam
<smmsadrnezh> tu openoffice che juri mishe safhe ro rast be chap kard
<smmsadrnezh> manzuram rtl ya alignment nist
<smmsadrnezh> yani mikham masalan harfe A az gusheye chap biad rast
<smmsadrnezh> anyone?!
<smmsadrnezh> anyone?!
<smmsadrnezh> hal shod
<amin__> salam.mikham boot loader ro repair konam ,rahnamayi mikonid??
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<Dark-Sun> شبیه ساز شبکه واسه لینوکس لازم دارم. پیشنهاد؟
<Dark-Sun> یک وقتایی باید با سکوت فریاد زد.... کو گوش شنوا؟
<Dark-Sun> شبیه ساز شبکه جهت ذکر در آرشیو:
<Dark-Sun> gns3
<Dark-Sun> با رابط گرافیکی. تحت کتابخانه‌های کیوتی.
<ahmadhesni> Dark-Sun: dg chi dari too dasto balet? ;-)
<Dark-Sun> ahmadhesni: یعنی چی؟
<ahmadhesni> Dark-Sun:  too in maye ha simulator & emulator jat?
<Dark-Sun> ahmadhesni: من که ریچارد نیستم! تازه اینم از توی سیناپتک پیدا کردم.
<ahmadhesni> Dark-Sun: :D
<Dark-Sun> احسان رفت
<Dark-Sun> من دیگه برم بخوابم
 * Dark-Sun is sending SIGTERM...
 * Dark-Sun is sending KILLTERM...
#ubuntu-ir 2010-11-14
<hale> salam
<goodboy> bekhon mifami
<online_it2> salam
<online_it2> ubuntu man ajib kond shode
<online_it2> i5 ram 4 g
<satanix7> nixoeen: bebin ye lotfi mikoni? ye account e ssh daari be man bedi? be server e khodam nemitoonam ssh konam, mikham test konam bebinam ke firewall baste yaa moshkel az server e mane?
<satanix7> nixoeen: vaase 5 min mikham
<nixoeen> satanix7: ettela'ate ssh ro bede, test mikonam
<satanix7> nixoeen: nemishe, password esh password e n taa chize dige ham hast, sorry
<satanix7> bad az oon mohem tar ine ke man ke poshte firewall e sherkat hastam test konam
<nixoeen> satanix7: passwordo nemikhad bedi, mage nemigi mikhay bebini firewall baste ya na ?
<satanix7> nixoeen: akhe midooni chie? prompt e password miad, vali vaghti password mizanam login nemikone
<nixoeen> satanix7: pas moshkele firewall nist
<satanix7> nixoeen: ahan! aslan prompt e password nemide
<satanix7> nixoeen: 178.63.41.124 user: saied
<nixoeen> satanix7: age aslan prompt ro nemide, mituni host o port ro bedi, test mikonam bebinam az inja prompt mide ya na
<nixoeen> satanix7: inja prompt miad
<satanix7> hmm!
<satanix7> pas kaare in firewall e ablah e
<Lord__> salam be hame
<Lord__> kasi midone chetori mishe firefox 4 ro roye ubuntu nasb kard ?
<Lord__> man ba synaptic package nasbesh kardam vali to softwares nemiad !!!
<Lord__> kasi midone moshkel kojast ?
 * ahmadhesni baste haye deb va add remove programam ejra nemishe!!!
 * ahmadhesni che konam?!!!
<ramanK> ahmadhesni: bade reboot ham kar nemikonan?
<ahmadhesni> ramanK:  na, synaptic moshkel nadare!!
<ramanK> ahmadhesni:  :(
<ramanK> ahmadhesni: dpkg che mifarmayad ?
<ahmadhesni> ramanK:  in icon update ham hamishe roo panel bala miad, va be shekle vorood mamnoo hast, bazi vaghta ke pkg ha kamel nasb nemishan, injoori shode
<satanix7> ramanK: to dirooz mano ping kardi?
<ramanK> satanix7: :D ! bali
<satanix7> ramanK: moshkel hal shode yaa hanooz hast?
<ramanK> satanix7: ye soale eghtesadi dashtam . shoma az in credit card ha ta hala tahiye kardin? azashun ettela'i darid?
<satanix7> ramanK: man ke nadaram, vali fekr konam bank haa midan
<ramanK> satanix7: banke melli mide amma $2000-$8000 pul migire vase mohkam kari !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * ramanK hessabi delesh khune !
<satanix7> ramanK: jeddi?! bank haaye khosoosi chetor?
<ramanK> satanix7: ta jayi ke man midunam noch
<ramanK> satanix7: man az saman porsidam una hanuz tu barnameye chand salashun bud
<satanix7> ramanK: behtarin kaar ine ke adam ashnaa dashte bashe oon var ke age chizi khast be oon bege
<ramanK> satanix7: nagu ke delam khune
<ramanK> :((
<satanix7> ramanK: hala chi mikhaay? shayad betoonam komaket konam?
<ramanK> satanix7: valla na fekr nemikonam betunid kari konid . ye hesabe banki ya credit karti chizi mikhastam ke kharido forushe interneti konam
<satanix7> del e to khoone! del e manam az in proje laamassab khoone! 3 rooze vaase ye tike allaafam
<satanix7> ow!
<satanix7> rafti too kaar e vaaredaat saaderaat?
<ramanK> satanix7: valla raftam tu kare arzeye jahanie kala !
<satanix7> ramanK: che kaalaayi ?
<ramanK> satanix7: narmafzar :D
<satanix7> :))
<satanix7> too hamin jaa nemitoonim befrooshim, to rafti jahani :D
<ramanK> satanix7: chon tu haminja nemishe raftam jahani dige !
<satanix7> ramanK: bia berim khaarej oonjaa sherkat bezanim
<satanix7> ramanK: too che field i kaar mikoni?
<ramanK> satanix7:  valla man application haye cloud base minvisam va fron-end mobile akhiran !
<ramanK> satanix7: Android + cloud back-end
<satanix7> ramanK: moshtari ham daare too iran?
 * ahmadhesni pas soale man chi shod ? :D
<ramanK> satanix7: tu Iran aslan kasi pul be hichi nemide amma tu kharej az keshvar oza kheili behtare
<satanix7> ramanK: alan to inaayi ke develop mikoni be kojaa mifrooshi?
<ramanK> satanix7: ina mire too Google Android Market arzeye jahani mishe :D
<ramanK> ahmadhesni: un :( ke ferestadam ta tahesho bayad mikhundi ;)
<ramanK> satanix7: kheili sadast . bazar yabio forusho hamechi kheili rahat anjam mishe
<satanix7> ramanK: google android che rabti be cloud computing daare?
<ramanK> satanix7: server haye cloud gharare front-end haye android ro support konan
<ahmadhesni> ramanK:  kodoom?!!
<satanix7> ramanK: bebakhshid man inghadr soal mikonam, in cheghadr aayedi daare dar maah?
<ramanK> satanix7: valla man hanuz shakhsan varede in bazar nashodam amma be nazar bad nemiyad
<ramanK> satanix7: shoma application haro $2-3  mifrushi amma kharidar kheili ziyade
<ramanK> satanix7: mamulan 500 ta download mishe hade aghal va hade aksar ta chand sad hezar
<satanix7> ramanK: to daghighan chi kaar mikoni? miri too in google android market, oonjaa ye seri az mellat ye seri application mikhaan, shomaa haa develop mikonin, oonaa mikharan?
<ramanK> satanix7: noch , man application develop mikonam . mizaram tu market harki kharid 70-30 ba google taghsimesh mikonim :D
<satanix7> ramanK: ahan, in system vaase iphone o Nokia o ... ham hast?
<ramanK> satanix7: iphone dare
<satanix7> ramanK: vaase iphone chie?
<ramanK> satanix7: khode apple ye store dare vasash
<satanix7> ah! cheghadr platform haaye gooshi ziaadan! adam mimoone kodoom ro entekhaab kone
<ramanK> satanix7: shoma programmeri ?
<satanix7> ramanK: age khoda ghabool kone
<satanix7> ramanK: be nazar miaad baazaar e iphone az android bishtare
<ramanK> satanix7: dar che zamine fa'aliyat mikonid?
<satanix7> ramanK: alan? ya ghablan?
<ramanK> satanix7: kolli
<satanix7> ramanK: alan ke security am, ghablan hame joor kaar kardam
<ramanK> satanix7: joor ?! in dige chie?
<ramanK> satanix7: !!!! sue tafahom shod!
<satanix7> ramanK: yani masalan application develop kardam, network, database, signal processing
<ramanK> satanix7: hmmm
<ramanK> satanix7: ajab zendegi shode ....
 * ramanK yejur ehsase nostaljik dare
<satanix7> vaaaay! man beram khoone! sobh khoone zendegio paashidam doyidam sare kaar, alan taaze bayad beram tamiz kaari
<ramanK> satanix7: movaffagh bashid :D
<satanix7> ramanK: baa man dar tamas baash, man too barnaame am hast ke beram khaarej vaase edaame tahsil, shayad raftim oonjaa sherkat zadim :D
<satanix7> felan bye
<ramanK> satanix7: :D
<satanix7> ramanK: ahan, sarmaaye ke daari dige?
 * satanix7 daare be nezaam e sarmaaye daari fosh mide
<ramanK> satanix7: noch . age dashtam ke nemiraftam application benvisam 2-3 dolar !
<satanix7> ramanK: bezaar bebinam, ye ashnaa daram ke kaareshoon dar zamine hamin mobile e, behesh begam ke beri kaar koni, khoobe?
<ramanK> satanix7: az inke in pishnehado midid sadeghane mamnunam . amma moteasefane man be dalile inke dargire tahsilam faghat ye vaghte mahdud vase kare parevaght daram
<ramanK> satanix7: bazam az lotfi ke darid mamnunam
<satanix7> ok, khahesh
<satanix7> bye
<smmsadrnezh> man chand vaghte Dge bayad madresamun dar morede linux seminar bedam
<smmsadrnezh> kesi presention khubi dame dast dare
<smmsadrnezh> ?
<AliTarihi> معرفی لینوکس خوبه :)
<AliTarihi> مطلب براش توی شبکه زیاده
<smmsadrnezh> AliTarihi: mikhastam az pishnahadate dustan ham bahremand shim
<AliTarihi> smmsadrnezh: پیشنهاد من همونی بود که دادم :)
<AliTarihi> توی انجمن هم یه تاپیک بود در مورد ارایه و سمینار نمی دونم شما زدید یا کس دیگه ای زده بود
<ali> chera ubuntu harde ntfs ro nemishnase????????
<ali> chera ubuntu harde ntfs ro nemishnase????????
<ali> chera ubuntu harde ntfs ro nemishnase????????
<ali> chera ubuntu harde ntfs ro nemishnase????????
<ali> chera ubuntu harde ntfs ro nemishnase????????
<ali> chera ubuntu harde ntfs ro nemishnase????????
<ali> chera ubuntu harde ntfs ro nemishnase????????
<ali> chera ubuntu harde ntfs ro nemishnase????????
<ali> chera ubuntu harde ntfs ro nemishnase????????
<ali> please help me
<mohammad> salam
<mohammad> doostan salam
<mohammad> esm man mohammade
<Guest76508> man taze 3 roze ubunto rikhtam
<Guest76508> komak mikham
<Guest76508> kasi hast komakam kone ??
<ali> yeki be manam komak kone plz
<ali> yeki be manam komak kone plz
<ali> yeki be manam komak kone plz
<ali> yeki be manam komak kone plz
<AliTarihi> !ntfs
<lubotu3> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<AliTarihi> ali: --^
<ali> yani karam rah miofte?
<Guest76508> man nemidonam chi kar kardam toye panel bala samte rast dokmeye power ke shout down va reset va .... dare parid . on alamate volome ham nist dige .
<AliTarihi> توی این آدرس نحوه نصبش هست :)
<Guest76508> ali tarihi jan soal manam javab bede
<AliTarihi> نمی دونم فکر کنم حذفش کردید
<AliTarihi> راست کلید و اضافه کردن پنل درستش بکنه احتمالا
<Guest76508> na nistesh
<Guest76508> bayad chikar konam
<AliTarihi> نمی دونم. شاید کسی دیگه از بچه ها بدونه
<Guest76508> az ki beporsam
<Guest76508> ki midone
<Guest76508> man az panel bala samte rast
<Guest76508> on icon volume va powero hafz kardam
<AliTarihi> اینجا که سوال بپرسید همه کسانی که هستن می بینن :)
<Guest76508> pas chera hich kas harfi nemizane
<Guest76508> ahay doostan
<Guest76508> kasi aslan mano be ghaire in ali jan mibineh
<AliTarihi> کمی صبر کنید :)
<online_it2> سلام دوستان
<online_it2> ابونتو من بد جور کند شده
<online_it2> چه می شه کرد؟
<online_it2> بعضی اوقات هم خود به خود  این تور میشه http://www.4shared.com/photo/UVlHQire/Screenshot.html
<online_it2> عکس بک  گراند هم نمیاد
<online_it2> این میشه http://www.4shared.com/photo/zJ6EsKq-/Screenshot-1.html
<ali> مشکله من اینه ک اوبونتو اکثر اوقات هارد ntfs من رو نمیشناسه چکار کنم؟؟؟؟
<ali> مشکله من اینه ک اوبونتو اکثر اوقات هارد ntfs من رو نمیشناسه چکار کنم؟؟؟؟
<ali> hala chekar konam'?
<ali> مشکله من اینه ک اوبونتو اکثر اوقات هارد ntfs من رو نمیشناسه چکار کنم؟؟؟؟
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<Dark-Sun> ها ها ها دارم بی اس دی نصب می‌کنم
<Dark-Sun> همین الان احساس می‌کنم از لینوکس خیلی بهتره!
<nanyou> Dark-Sun: وقتی بالا آوردیش دیدی محیط نداره ؛ خورد تو ذوقت اونوقت بگو ها ها ها :)
<Dark-Sun> پس برای کسانی که از لینوکس به بی اس دی بیایند پاداشی است که دی
<Dark-Sun> گران از آن بی‌بهره اند. (یک کتیبه عهده عتیق)
<nanyou> Dark-Sun: ن.یسندش بهدش خود کشی کرده :)
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: من اپن بی اس دی رو دارم می‌گیرم
<Dark-Sun> از زمان انتشار فقط دو تا باگ امنیتی توی نصب پیشرفضش پیدا شده!
<Dark-Sun> می‌دونین یعنی چی؟
<Dark-Sun> یعنی اوبونتو یاد بگیر!
<Dark-Sun> :P
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: آره تو هم یاد بگیر
<nanyou> Dark-Sun: دیگه بدتر
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: خودت چی نصب کردی؟
<nanyou> Dark-Sun: از خانواده بی اس دی ؛ فری بی اس دی با محیط گنوم
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: گنوم؟ پایداریش رو دوست داری؟
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> pong
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: یک چیزی هست به اسم «سرعت عمل» یادش بگیر
<nanyou> Dark-Sun: زیاد با کی دی ای کار کردم ؛ میخواستم یه محیط دیگه نصب کنم
<nanyou> Dark-Sun: آره ؛ مشکلی ایجاد نکرده فعلا
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: من محدودیت دانلود دارم! نمی‌تونم همه چی نصب کنم
<Dark-Sun> :S
<nanyou> Dark-Sun: از رو دیویدیش نصبیدم ؛ الا نامحدود قیمتش اومده پایین ؛ یه نا محدود بگیر
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: چیزی از کا اس اچ متفاوت دیدی که خوشت بیاد؟
<nanyou> Dark-Sun: از چی ؟
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: از چی! یک جوری حرف می‌زنی انگار لینوکس کار نکردی!
<Dark-Sun> از بش دیگه!
<nanyou> Dark-Sun: مشکل اینجاست با کا اس اش کار نکردم ! :)
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: چند وقته داری کار می‌کنی؟
<Dark-Sun> locobot_5: یک ربات خوب یک ربات مرده است
<nanyou> Dark-Sun: چند ماه ؛ زیاد نیست ؛ بیشتر رو لینوکسم ؛ زیاد وارد نیستم واسه کوچ
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: کدوم توزیع لینوکس هستی؟
<nanyou> Dark-Sun: :) همینی که اینجا مالشه ؛ اما با با محیط کی دی ای
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: منم شش هفت ماهی هست با دختر خاله‌ش هستم. ایسادورا از خانواده لینوکس مینت
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: قبل از اونم با هلنا بودم خواهر ایسادورا.
<nanyou> Dark-Sun: حالا شما چجور داری بی اس دی مینصبی ؟
<Dark-Sun> ولی شک دارم از جولیا خوشم بیاد.
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: اگه گفتی؟
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<nanyou> Dark-Sun: مجازی ؟
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: دقیقا
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<nanyou> Dark-Sun: خسته نباشید واقعا !
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: اگه ایسادورا رضایت بده نصبش می‌کنم. اجازه‌اش لازمه.
<Dark-Sun> :)
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: سلامت باشی
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: کار سختی نیست
<Dark-Sun> :P
<Dark-Sun> حداقل اینجوری بیشتر می‌تونم باهاش کار کنم.
<Dark-Sun> تا اینکه بخوام هر دفعه ریبوت کنم
<nanyou> Dark-Sun: الا متوجه شدی پارتیشن بندیش چجوریه ؟
<Dark-Sun> اینجوری بهش فرصت بیشتری می‌دم
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: راستش نه! ولی بعد از این نصب یکبار دیگه از اول نصب می‌کنم واسه پارتیشن بندیش
<Dark-Sun> یکم به نظرم پیچیده اومد. خواستم اول برسم به قسمت‌های خوبش!
<nanyou> Dark-Sun: بدون اینکه منوالش رو بخونید نمیتونید ! یکم ویچیدست !
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: الان از روی یک راهنمای نصب دارم پیش می‌رم. بعدا به خدمت پارتیشن‌هاش می‌رسم
<nanyou> Dark-Sun: واسه نصب واقعیش آدم میترسه اطلاعاتش از بین بره میره دنبالش‌!
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: از اف دیسک لینوکس سخت تره؟
<nanyou> Dark-Sun: اف دسک یعنی چی ؟ :)
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: از اف دیسک لینوکس منظورمه
<Dark-Sun> fdisk
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: باهاش کار کردی؟
<nanyou> Dark-Sun: خب باهاش چکار میکنن ؟ نه کار نکردم ؛ اما تو ویندوز میگفتن  اف دیسک ؛ که فرمت میکرد ...
<Dark-Sun> ubuntulo1: don't ever look at me wrong when i come to hood >:(
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: اف دیسک ویندوز هم پارتیشن بندی می کنه. لینوکسم پارتیشن بندی می‌کنه...
<Dark-Sun> ولی این کجا و آن کجا!
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: اونم یجورایی پیچیده بود
<Dark-Sun> البته لینوکسیش پیچیده‌تر بود و قشنگ‌تر
<nanyou> Dark-Sun: اهان ؛ خوب اف دیسک لینوکس که کار نداره ! بی اس دی یه مقدار به توان دو سختره
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: سختی انسان رو مرد می‌کنه! دوست دارم
<Dark-Sun> >:D
<nanyou> Dark-Sun: مشکل اینجاست سختی نکشیدی واسه نصبش :)
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: فعلا نه! ولی واسش زمان می‌گذارم. الان یکم سخته هستم. بعدا روش کار می‌کنم
<Dark-Sun> خسته*
<Dark-Sun> سخته خسته هسته شلخته!
<nanyou> Dark-Sun: az vbox ya vmware estefade mikoni ?
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: من ویرچوال باکس کار می‌کنم
<Dark-Sun> ubuntulo1: and FYI i'm good with it >:P
<nanyou> Dark-Sun: من نتونسته بودم روش محیط گرافیکی بیارم بالا ؛
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: رو کی؟
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: فری بی اس دی؟
<nanyou> Dark-Sun: freeBSD ro VBox
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: شاید باید یکم خشونت بهش نشون  می‌دادی
<Dark-Sun> >:)
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: من دفعه پیش که نافرمانی کرد پاکش کردم
<Dark-Sun> بعد از یک هفته رفتم از سایت اراکل گرفتم!
<Dark-Sun> درس خوبی براش بود
<Dark-Sun> از اون موقع سرش پایینه فقط می‌گه چشم!
<nanyou> Dark-Sun: :)
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: می‌دونی گاهی فکر می‌کنم بعضی از این نرم افزارها هنوز مرد نشدن
<Dark-Sun> nanyou: یکم خشونت باید ببینن
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: تو هم ببینی بد نیست
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: واسه سرعت عملت خوبه >:)
 * btavakkoli چه خوشم میاد خلوته و الکی یکی نمیاد این وسط مزخرف بنویسه بره :)
<Dark-Sun> btavakkoli: سلام
<btavakkoli> Dark-Sun, doroud
<Dark-Sun> سکوت این کانال بوی مرگ می‌ده...شاید وقتش باشه زندگی جریان پیدا کنه!
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: تو ولی بهتره همچنان زامبی بمونی
<Dark-Sun> زامبی‌ها هرگز به بهشت نمی‌روند.
<btavakkoli> Dark-Sun, اگه جریانش الکی باشه همان بهتر که نباشه. ولی جریان درست و حسابی رو پایم :)
<Dark-Sun> btavakkoli: یک جریان مبارزه با حضور مشکوک ربات‌ها چطوره؟
<Dark-Sun> ubuntulo1: مخصوصا وجود تو! از بقیه خیلی مشکوک تر می‌زنی
<btavakkoli> Dark-Sun, نمی‌دانم والا، این ربات‌های مشکوک حداقل الکی پیام خصوصی نمیدهند
<btavakkoli> :)
<Dark-Sun> btavakkoli: پیام خصوصی؟ به تو هم می‌دن! من فکر کردم فقط به من می‌دن
<btavakkoli> Dark-Sun, خیلی خوشتیپی؟ :))
<Dark-Sun> لعنتی‌ها سعی دارن چهره‌ی بعضی‌ از ما ها رو خراب کنن
<Dark-Sun> نقشه‌ی ساده و هوشمندانه‌ای دارن ولی کور خوندن
<Dark-Sun> ما باهوشتر هستیم و البته
<Dark-Sun> خوشتیپ تر!
<Dark-Sun> B)
<Dark-Sun> به خاک سیاه نشستم
<Dark-Sun> وسط نصب دانلود متوقف شد
<Dark-Sun> :(
<Dark-Sun> لعنت به دل سیاه شیطون
<Dark-Sun> خسته‌ام... فردا ادامه می‌دم بچه‌ها
<Dark-Sun> شب همگی بخیر
 * Dark-Sun is sending SIGTERM...
 * Dark-Sun is sending KILLTERM...
 * Dark-Sun will halt now...
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-07
<sajad> hi
<free-sinusx> salam be hame
<ehsan> salam be hame
<ehsan> chanta soal dar mored linux daram
<ehsan> kasi hast javab bde
<the-light> !ask | ehsan
<lubotu3`> ehsan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ehsan> are
<ehsan> light irani mage niste ?
<the-light> soaletun ro beporsin age kasi vaght dashte bashe o bekhad javab mide
<ehsan> mikham bedonam gnome hamoon linux hast ??
<ehsan> ?
<the-light> Gnome ye mohit graphic ie baraye linux
<ehsan> aya linux ham virusi mishe ?
<the-light> dakhel google search konin darbarash ziad sohbat shode
<ehsan> akhe soal man ene ke vaghti linux open source hast, pas virus hash ham bishtar bayad bashe
<ehsan> intor nis
<ehsan> ?
<the-light> manteghe in javab etun eshtebahe, dalil nemishe ye chizi open source bashe virus ziad begire
<the-light> bastegi be piade sazi OS o kheyli chizaye dige dare in mored
<ehsan> ama vaghti ya chizi open source hast khoob be rahati mishe fahmid kojash milange va virusesh ro sakht ta ya os ke open source nist, ama dar amal en bar akse, mesle windows, cheraa?
<the-light> shayad vaghti open source bashe afrad ziadi rooye moshkelatesh kar konan o patch beferestan baraye moshkelat o sari tar hal beshe moshkelat
<ehsan> en doroste ama momkene, hamin amr baraks bshe, yani moshkelatesh ro ghable enke bartaraf konan, dochar virus beshe
<ehsan> masalan ubuntu 11.10 ke jadid hast
<the-light> ino bebin http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<the-light> app ke bedune moshkel nist, ama age bashe mamoolan saritar e closed source ha dorost mishe
<the-light> ama na be manaye virus i ke migin
<the-light> rootkit momkene kasi benevise ya moshkeli peyda kone exp benevise
<the-light> BRB
<ehsan> pas linux ham trojan o .... dare, hata anti virus
<ehsan> jalebe
<ehsan> man fkr mikardam linux omran virusi namishe
<ehsan> haste linux, unix hast  ?
<dark-sun> kernel az aval neveshte shode.
<dark-sun> vali shabihe unixe
<ehsan> chera unix alan nist dge, kenar rafte
<ehsan> ?
<dark-sun> hast! pishe ma ha nemiad!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> mac os, unix base hastesh
<ehsan> mage unix open source nabood
<ehsan> ?
<dark-sun> nakheeeyyyr
<dark-sun> avalesh bood, badesh license khord
<dark-sun> har ki 1 lisens zad.. pooli shod
<dark-sun> filme: revolution os
<ehsan> che filme hast ?
<ehsan> film gofti ?!
<dark-sun> ehsan: yup
<dark-sun> ehsan: http://shop.sito.ir/%D9%81%DB%8C%D9%84%D9%85-%D9%88-%D8%A7%D9%86%DB%8C%D9%85%DB%8C%D8%B4%D9%86-%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%82%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%A8-%D9%85%D8%AA%D9%86-%D8%A8%D8%A7%D8%B2---Revolution-OS-p-337.html
<ehsan> dar mored chea en filme?
<ehsan> 2500 gerone :))
<dark-sun> ehsan: مزایا و معایب ترک سیگار و تاثیر آن در افزایش گرمای جهانی
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> ehsan: کدوم شهری؟
<dark-sun> شاید تو لاگتون باشه
<ehsan> man ostane fars
<dark-sun> کدوم شهری؟
<ehsan> and u
<dark-sun> من اهوازم.. ولی شیراز لینوکس کار داره
<dark-sun> یعنی تا جایی که می‌دونم لینوکس کار فعال داره :)
<Kaveh> سلام
<Kaveh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/730970/
<everplays> Kaveh, ba deghat chizi ke gofte ro bekhoon "Could NOT find Qt4"
<Kaveh> khob midoonam
<everplays> pas moshkelet chie?
<Kaveh> man archi marboot be qt4 bood nabood nasb kardam
<Kaveh> dige bishtar nemidoonam
<Kaveh> bazam hamin error ro mide
<Kaveh> man too synaptic zadam qt4 lib hasho nasb kardam
<everplays> age devel package-a ro nasb kardi man nemitoonam komak-et konam, ehtemalan 1ki az bax ke KDE dare yq Qt develop mikone mitoone komak-et kone
<Kaveh> everplays:  damet garm - mer30
<Kaveh> QtCore ro chetori nasb konam?
<Kaveh> error mide ke QtCore nasb ni
<Kaveh> man harchi too synaptic marboot be qtcore bood nasb kardam amma baz ham error mide
<Kaveh> libqt4-dev nasbidam ok shod
<Kaveh> hala mige Could not find ASPELL !!
<Kaveh> libaspell-dev nasbidam inam ok shod
<Kaveh> :)
<Kaveh> harchi peyda nashod ye lib avvalesh bezari ye dev akharesh ok mishe
<Kaveh> کسی با لوآ برنامه نویسی کرده تا حالا ؟
<Kaveh> نصف عمرتون بر فناست
<Kaveh> :|
<SterniX> salam vahid
<vahid> SterniX: salam khobi?
<SterniX> salam miadbahrami
<SterniX> mamnon vahid khodet khobie?
<vahid> SterniX: diroz rafti fsug ?
<SterniX> na dirooz saat 4 khabidam
<vahid> SterniX: manam naraftam
<SterniX> 4 bidar shodam vahid *
<SterniX> on moghe ke behet sms dadam, saramo gozashtam ro baleshtam engar, bad pashodam didam 4okhordeieye
<SterniX> be daniyal sms zadam gofam nemiyam
<miadbahrami> SterniX, salam dada kheyli mokhlesim
<miadbahrami> http://sepiaco.ir/
<SterniX> khobi miadbahrami ?!
<miadbahrami> bebin che kardam!
<miadbahrami> SterniX, khodaro shokr emrooz yekhorde khabidim shabihe ensan shodim
<miadbahrami> :))
 * miadbahrami   wow uptime laptopam be 24 saat resid
<miadbahrami> SterniX, :))
<SterniX> miadbahrami♪ -->> in chiye
<SterniX> http://sepiaco.ir/
<miadbahrami> site ame dg SterniX
<SterniX> miadbahrami♪ eshtebah reference dadam
<SterniX> miadbahrami♪ manzoram in bood
<SterniX> http://sms.sepiaco.ir/
<SterniX> ino boro bebin :D
<miadbahrami> SterniX, ahan roo servere sameere alan felan roo http://sms.shahbal.net upe ta yeki 2 rooz dg mire roo servere sameer
<miadbahrami> SterniX, badam khodam daram vps ro shoroo mikonam config kardan bar migarde roo vps e khodam
<miadbahrami> :))
<SterniX> miadbahrami♪ fagaht goftam, bedoni, chizi az ghalam nandazi
<SterniX> miadbahrami♪ in kheili kochike ya man computeram kochik neshon mide?!
<SterniX> 4-5bar zoom in kardam
<miadbahrami> khode sepiaco.ir ro migi
<SterniX> are
<miadbahrami> SterniX, na riz nist standarde ba firefox o chrome o ie9 ham test kardam
<miadbahrami> SterniX, nemidoonam chera behet riz neshoon mide man harja baz mikonamm doroste
<SterniX> man ke nagoftam ghalate ya doroste ke miadbahrami :D goftam rize :D
<miadbahrami> SterniX, :))
<the-light> chetori dark-sun
 * miadbahrami ma oomadim :))
<SterniX> khosh omadi miadbahrami
<dark-sun> the-light: salaaam khoshkele.. bebakhshid dastam band bud
<dark-sun> :)
<miadbahrami> dark-sun, nokaram shoma khodet khoshkeli
<dark-sun> miadbahrami: be to che fozool! :)))
<miadbahrami> dark-sun, nima toyi
<miadbahrami> :))
<dark-sun> miadbahrami: na, nima kie! man aliam! sibilamoo nemibini :{
<miadbahrami> dark-sun, kodoom ali !
<miadbahrami> :|
<dark-sun> miadbahrami: Ali Qanavatian. :)
<dark-sun> ehteram begzarid!
<dark-sun> :D
<Kaveh> یه اپلیکیشن خوب برای طراحی برنامه های گرافیکی معرفی کنید
<Kaveh> مث autorun builder های ویندوز
<Kaveh> GUI Designer
<dark-sun> Kaveh: windows is shit!
<dark-sun> >:D
 * dark-sun warns all nobs, never speak of win$ here... the consequences would be completely unpredictable!
<Kaveh> ok
<Kaveh> hala oon ye khat ro hazf kardam masalan :D
<dark-sun> good.. btw, man chizi nemishnasam :D
<Kaveh> :D مرسی
<dark-sun> Kaveh: u're most welcome ;)
<SterniX> dark-sun♪ nobs or n00bs?!
<dark-sun> SterniX: shut the hell up!
<dark-sun> :))))
<SterniX> dark-sun♪ khodet STFU
<SterniX> aslan dark-sun FU
<SterniX> :D
<dark-sun> SterniX: :D
<SterniX> Kaveh♪ gui designer vase chi mikhay?!
<dark-sun> SterniX: va3 tarahie GUI :D
<Kaveh> :D
<Kaveh> dark-sun:  ahsant
<SterniX> khob pas ba eclipse mitoni
 * dark-sun suggests netbeans too
<Kaveh> SterniX : bayad plugin-esh ro download konam.na ?
<SterniX> Kaveh♪ kdevelop dare
<SterniX> qt4-designer
<SterniX> Fluid
<SterniX> QSampler
<dark-sun> HTML!
<dark-sun> :D
<SterniX> Spe
<dark-sun> CSS
<SterniX> vdkbuilder
<Kaveh> :D are.qt-designer az hamashoon behtare.
<dark-sun> javascript~!
 * dark-sun fek mikone ba har chizi mishe gui sakht! 
<Kaveh> dark-sun khoob fek mikone
<SterniX> ada
<SterniX> dark-sun♪ ona zabanan, man dashatam barname moarfe mikardam :p
<dark-sun> SterniX: kho manam khastam kam nayavorde basham! :D
<SterniX> ekhtiyar darin dark-sun
<dark-sun> SterniX: FU btw :D
<SterniX> dark-sun♪ dostan bejaye ma
<dark-sun> :))))
<SterniX> shoma aval befarmain dark-sun :D
<SterniX> !STFU | dark-sun
<lubotu3`> dark-sun: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<SterniX> :DD
<dark-sun> lubotu3`: you sob!
<SterniX> dark-sun♪ ba shoma booda, zare cheshi behet raft
<SterniX> !sob
<SterniX> *lubotu3`* Sorry, I don't know anything about 'sob'
<SterniX> haha
<dark-sun> SterniX: shostoshooye maghzish dadi!
<SterniX> !FU
<SterniX> onam nadare
<dark-sun> in bota ro bayad program konim!
<SterniX> !FYI
<SterniX> !seen
<lubotu3`> I have no seen command
<SterniX> !pong | dark-sun
<lubotu3`> dark-sun: pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<SterniX> man ye bot daram dark-sun :D
<dark-sun> lubotu3`: you're dead b!
<dark-sun> SterniX: chinie?
<dark-sun> :D
<SterniX> na
<SterniX> eggdrop hastsh dark-sun
<dark-sun> SterniX: hal mikoni bash, na?
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> SterniX: chizi ham yad migire?
<SterniX> nemidonam koja rafte dark-sun
<SterniX> na faghat be fosh hasasiyat dare dark-sun :D
<dark-sun> SterniX: dastesh ro vel kardi, hatman rafte ##microsoft! alan daran ba ghagha li li kharesh mikonan!
<SterniX> na dark-sun hanoz bidar nashode engar
<SterniX> chadn rooz pishrafte biroon
<SterniX> hanoz nagoftam biyad to
<dark-sun> SterniX: :D
<SterniX> :)
<dark-sun> SterniX: hamin dg! bache ro vel kardi be amane khoda
<dark-sun> alan gorge mikhoradesh
<SterniX> khodesh ye pa gorge
<SterniX> esmesham silhouette :D
<dark-sun> SterniX: esm ghati bod?
<dark-sun> SterniX: man sedash mikonam "voroojak"
<dark-sun> :D
<SterniX> vase khodam ke tanzimesh nakardam ke
<SterniX> age vasam khodam ke ye esme kharfan vasash mizashtam
<SterniX> masalan kambix
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> kambix bahaaale
<SterniX> :D
<SterniX> chera roozaye tatil rooze baadesh ashgalan?
<dark-sun> chon rooze ghablesh tatil bode? :)
<SterniX> dark-sun♪ koja zist mikoni?
<SterniX> tehran?
<dark-sun> SterniX: ahvaz
<SterniX> aha
<SterniX> ok pas hisih :)
<dark-sun> :)
<SterniX> goftam age tehrani tehlug miyay biyam bebinamet:)
<dark-sun> SterniX: tehlug ham mage kar mikone?
<dark-sun> dobare rah oftade?
<SterniX> are
<SterniX> dobare rah oftad
<SterniX> chadn vaghti hast dark-sun
<dark-sun> SterniX: good, I'm glad to hear it
<the-light> dark-sun: sahlam :)
<dark-sun> the-light: salam k salam :)
<dark-sun> Martinp23, keep doing it! I dare you
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> خیلی خب دیگه کافیه، آقا سعید اومد
<dark-sun> شب همگی بخیر
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-08
<Kaveh> کسی تا حالا اوبونتو روی گوشی نصب کرده ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان دارم  تو آبونتو یک پکیج را نصب می کنم با دستور apt-get  یک چند تا پکیج دیگه را هم همراش نصب می شود حالا چطور می تونم فقط اون پکیج های مورد نظر را نصب کنم یا اینکه فقط اون پکیج های اضافی را پاک کنم ؟
 * dark-sun be bax salam mikone...
<princef> salam
<miadbahrami> princef, salam befarmayid
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<SterniX> salam WhiteCrow1
<WhiteCrow1> SterniX: salam SterniX chetori ?
<SterniX> daghon, khodet chetori WhiteCrow1 ?!
<WhiteCrow1> SterniX: 1 chizi to maie hai daghon ta zed e hal
<WhiteCrow1> :(
<WhiteCrow1> SterniX: chi shode ki keshti hat ro ghargh karde bego khodam hesab esh ro beresam , fek konam kar kar e in dark-sun bashe
<SterniX> na kare Freesoftware baz ha nist :D
<WhiteCrow1> hmmmmmmm SterniX jabez ke mord beza fek konam hmmm moz e !!! na beza hmmmmmmmm kar e bili nist :D
<SterniX> na kare kesaiye ke be estelah beheshon migi dost
<SterniX> be estelah
<SterniX> WhiteCrow1♪ adam bad shodan
<WhiteCrow1> SterniX: kho 1 nokte man to kol e zendegim kolan 1 dost daram
<SterniX> otagham sarde
<WhiteCrow1> ha yani chi ?
<SterniX> yani my room is cold
<WhiteCrow1> hmmmmmmm my name is it is windows oh my god shit
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<SterniX> \:D
<WhiteCrow1> SterniX: in jomle ke goftam erfani bod boro to omgh e erfan esh
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<SterniX> WhiteCrow1♪ kare har boz nist kharman koftan :D
<WhiteCrow1> SterniX: kalagh mikhahad on ham kalagh e kohan :D
<WhiteCrow1> :P
<SterniX> WhiteCrow1♪ nidonam
<WhiteCrow1> SterniX: ha ma midonom ama nemigom :P
<SterniX> WhiteCrow1♪ to ham M$-ie hasti
<WhiteCrow1> SterniX: feker konam hal et behtar shod :D man beram sar e ketab ham ke koli chiz hast baiad yavar eshon ro ostad konam
<SterniX> manam sare ketabam:D
<SterniX> movafagh bashi WhiteCrow1
<dark-sun> من فقط جایی که خودم نشستم رو سوراخ کردم!
<dark-sun> به قطر ده متر
<dark-sun> :D
 * dark-sun bye byes
<WhiteCrow1> ha
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-09
<majid> salam
<majid> bache haaAA kasi balade into bege chejori mitonam vpn set konam?
<ahmad> slam
<ahmad> in moshkel chi hast
<ahmad> Sorry, the installation of this driver failed.  Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<ahmad> mikastam drive grafik nasb konm
<ahmad> slam
<ahmad> salam
<ahmad> salam
<ahmad> in kata male chi has?
<ahmad> Sorry, the installation of this driver failed.  Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> میخواستم
<ahmad> درایو کارت گرافیک نصب کنم
<ahmad> پیام میده
<ahmad> wget -c http://sourceforge.net/projects/megaglest/files/current_release/MegaGlest-Installer-3.5.2_i386_64_linux.run/download
<ahmad> باید چیکار کنم
<ahmad> ؟
<SterniX> ahmad♪ khob error ro into neveshte /var/log/jockey.log
<SterniX> ahmad♪ to terminal ino mizani  wget -c http://sourceforge.net/projects/megaglest/files/current_release/MegaGlest-Installer-3.5.2_i386_64_linux.run/download ?
<SterniX> age ino bezani on file morede nazareto vasat dl mikone
<ehsan_> salam, kasi inja shabake kar karde ??
<ehsan_> kasi inja shabake kar nakarde
<ehsan_> ?
<ahmad> سلام
<ehsan_> کسی اینجا نیست
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> چرا تو نسخه قدیمی بدون این که اهنگو اجرا کنی
<ahmad> با اوردن موس روی اهنگ اهنگ پخش میشد
<ahmad> ولی حالا این جوری نیست
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> چرا؟
<jeus> SterniX, inja ham baeed midonam kasi balad bashe in moredo
<ehsan_> kasi inja shabake kar karde
<ehsan_> ??
<SterniX> ehsan_♪ moshkelet chiye ba shabake?
<ehsan_> moshkli nadaram
<ehsan_> soal daram
<ahmad> چرا تو نسخه قدیمی بدون این که اهنگو اجرا کنی
<ahmad> با اوردن موس روی اهنگ اهنگ پخش میش
<ahmad> ولی حالا این جوری نیست
<ahmad> ?
<SterniX> khob soaleto pepors kesi balad bood behet mige
<ehsan_> man mikham to zamine shabakle khebre besham, bayad az koja shoro konam
<SterniX> to che zamineish?
<ehsan_> mage chanta zamine dare
<ehsan_> to hamash
<SterniX> admin ya barname nevisi
<SterniX> ya amniyat
<ehsan_> ahan
<SterniX> http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/
<ehsan_> hamin ro mikham bedonam
<ehsan_> man alan raftam agahi greftan
<ahmad> جواب منم میدید
<ahmad> ؟
<ehsan_> niroo shabake ro khondam
<ehsan_> didam bara shabake ya estelahati hast ke
<ehsan_> ta hala nashnidam
<ehsan_> mesle
<SterniX> ahmad age balad bodam midadam sharmande
<ehsan_> ccsp
<ehsan_> mesle ccsp
<ehsan_> ccnp
<ehsan_> chea ena ??
<SterniX> ina azmoon haye cisco hastan
<SterniX> rabti be khode shabke nadare
<SterniX> mishe cisco certified nemidonam chi chi to google search kon
<ehsan_> hala ena ke u gofte chea
<ehsan_> admin o....
<ehsan_> ??
<SterniX> admin = modiriyare shabake
<ehsan_> amniyat ??
<SterniX> amniyat dige
<SterniX> security
<ehsan_> khob ena harkodom bara yadgreftanesh bayad chikar kard ?
<SterniX> ketab khond
<ehsan_> ketaaab ?!!!
<SterniX> http://bit.ly/tFfe6X
<SterniX> ehsan_♪ http://bit.ly/v7iFjQ
<SterniX> rooz khsoh
<ehsan_> miri
<ahmad> پس حد اقل بگو
<ahmad> چرا اوبونتو انقدر کنده
<ahmad> تیز نیست
<ahmad> یه صفحه میخوای واز کنی
<ahmad> خدا میدونه چی میشه
<ahmad> مثلا برنامه مخازنو میزنی
<ahmad> یا میخوای برنامه طراحی اجرا کنی
<ehsan_> kond nis ahmad
<ehsan_> etefaghan khayli kamtar az win hang mikone
<ahmad> مال من
<ahmad> کند هست
<ahmad> کند تر از ویندوز
<ahmad> مشکل چیه؟
<ahmad> من رمم دو گیگ هستش
<ahmad> و براش تغریبا ۴ گیگ جا گزاشتم
<ehsan_> che linuxi dari
<ahmad> اوبونتو
<ahmad> Û±Û°.Û±Û±
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> نکنه نسخه ۳۲ یا ۶۴ اشتباه کردم
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> مشکل چیه
<ahmad> help me
<ahmad> ?
<ahmad> اوبونتوی من کنده
<ahmad> کند تر از ویندوز
<ahmad> فکر کنم)(
<ahmad> مشکل چیه؟
<ahmad> کسی نیست
<ahmad> انقدر بدم میاد کسی جواب نمیده
<ehsan_> man sytemam 4 gig ram hast
<ehsan_> corei5
<ehsan_> hang namikone
<ehsan_> ubuntu 10.10
<ehsan_> namidonam
<ahmad> بهترین برنامه برای تغییر اندازه عکس چیه؟
<ahmad> علت کند بودن اوبونتوی من چیه؟
<ahmad> جواب نمیدین
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> کسی میدونه
<ahmad> علت کند شدن اوبونتو چیه
<ahmad> از ویندوز هم فکر کنم بتر شده
<ahmad> علتش چیه؟
<ahmad> رم من ۲ گیگ هست
<everplays> ahmad, alaan daghighan entezaret ine ke che javabi beshnavi?
<everplays> akhe in soal-e? ye search-e koochik ham bokoni 200ta javab peyda mikoni
<ahmad> خوب من چیکار کنم
<ahmad> کنده دیگه
<ahmad> علتش چیه
<ahmad> ایا رمم کمه
<ahmad> سیستمم مورد داره
<ahmad> یا خودم مورد دارم
<everplays> khob in chiza kheyli ye kar-e khas nadare ke 1ki bege folan karo folan karo bokon bad hame chi ok mishe
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<everplays> khodet midooni chia nasb dari, masalan age ye service-e va niaz nadari moghe start run beshe az init varesh dar
<ahmad> فارسی مینویس
<ahmad> ؟
<everplays> ahmad, too google search kon "ubuntu performance tuning" 3ta result-e avalesh be nazar ok mian, oona ro bekhoon
<ahmad> فارسیه؟
<everplays> na
<ahmad> یه سوال در باره وردپرس دارم
<ahmad> میتونم بپرسم
<ahmad> ؟
<everplays> ahmad, mostaghim soal-et ro bepors badan ham vaght kardi ino bekhoon > http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior?highlight=%28irc%29
<ahmad> ببخشید
<ahmad> شما میتونید منو راهنمایی کنید
<ahmad> بازم ببخشید
<ahmad> خیلی خیلی ببخشید
<ahmad> خدا حافظ
<ahmad> حلالم کنید
<mohammad> سلام
<mohammad> salam
<Guest19660> hi
<jooyande> 2sad
<ahmad> salam
<ahmad> سلام
<princef> salam
<SterniX> salam vahid
<SterniX> chetori?
<vahid> SterniX: salam
<vahid> SterniX: mersi khobi?
<SterniX> che khabara vahid /
<SterniX> khoshi?
<vahid> SterniX: salamti
<Tinamo> salam
 * dark-sun be bax salam mikone...
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun:  1 jomle az khodet besaz chera taghlid mikoni :D
<WhiteCrow1> :P
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun: salam o alikom [alik om esh ba ghelzat :P]
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: loool, nemidunestam injaee! 3shod
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> :D
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun: khobi ?
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: shokr khoda, to chetori?
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun: man ham to hamon maie ham
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<dark-sun> :)
<SterniX> salam somaye
<somaye> SterniX: salam
<somaye> SterniX: khubi?
<SterniX> mesle hamishe somaye
<SterniX> khodet khobie?
<somaye> :)
<somaye> SterniX: merc khubam
<SterniX> be salamati somaye :)
<SterniX> somaye♪ chera chatzilla nasb nemikoni ro firefox vase omadan be inja?
<somaye> injuri rahatam
<ehsan_> salam be hame
<ehsan_> salam dark sun
<ehsan_> salam sternic
<ehsan_> aghayoon chera bishtar ISP ha az linux estefade mikonan ??
<ehsan_> ??
<SterniX> salam ehsan_
<SterniX> ehsan_♪ linux system amele paydar va amniye va vase shabake tarahi shode
<ehsan_> salam
<SterniX> va inke axare iso ha az on estefade mikonan dalilesh ineke ham azad hast, va ham majani
<SterniX> az nazare amniyat age dorost config beshe kheili amn hast
<ehsan_> entoor nis ??
<ehsan_> man en soal ro dirooz ham porsidam, vaghti linux opensource hast, pas ham eshkalesh zood payda mishe ham rafe eshkalesh ama momkene ta vaghti rafe eshkal beshe  koli kharabi o viroosi beshe
<ehsan_> ?
<SterniX> ehsan_♪ opensource na, narmafzare azad
<ehsan_> khob narmafzar azad ham ya joor open source hast dge
<SterniX> na ehsan_
<SterniX> aval narm afzare azad bode bad opensource
<SterniX> va kolan opensource ba falsafeye azad ham khoni nadare
<ehsan_> pas open source be chi migan
<ehsan_> for example
<ehsan_> ?
<SterniX> va inke migi virus
<SterniX> java opensource hast free nist
<SterniX> to linux har barname bana be on permission ke dare, mitone ejra beshe
<SterniX> va fagaht be on jahaie ke tarif mishe mitone dast resi dashte bashe dast resi dare
<SterniX> har kasi nemitone va hagh nadare narmafzare jadid nasb kone
<SterniX> harkasi haghe ezafe kardan file be harjaro nadare
<SterniX> hameye file ha tavasote hame ghabel khondan nistan
<SterniX> va baste be attribute on file ya barname dare
<princef> salam
<SterniX> va mishe maslan barname haro to mohit chroot zendani kard
<SterniX> masalan mishe apachi ro to chroot gozasht va az baghiye system door negaresh dasht
<SterniX> salam princef
<ehsan_> ama harki ke vared linux beshe ba dastoor sudo o... mitone barname nasb kone
<princef> baraye apache rooye net ke in kar momken nist
<princef> harkasi ke request bede ke elzaman admin nist
<SterniX> ehsan_♪ avalan inke na harki
<SterniX> harki ke to liste sudoers bashe
<SterniX> va age kesi betone sudo kone password root ro dare
<SterniX> va mamalona ro server ha sudo ro mibandan
<ehsan_> pas mishe toori linux ro tanzim kard ke faghat admin barname nasb kone, bara hamin ham vaghti mikhai az synaptic package nasb koni pass vorod mikhad naa
<SterniX> ehsan_♪ hamishe injoriye
<SterniX> ehsan_♪ to room rahat taram
<ehsan_> ok
<ehsan_> emrooz shoma 1 2 ta link dadi be man yadete
<ehsan_> zohri
<SterniX> na
<SterniX> vali engar are
<SterniX> darbare shabake bood na?!
<ehsan_> :)
<ehsan_> khob u az administrator shabake o amniyat gofti
<ehsan_> rastesh man be shabake alaghe daram
<ehsan_> khayl iham dos daram az isp ha shoro konam ta
<ehsan_> ta be jaye balatar ham beresam
<ehsan_> ama raho chahesho namidonam
<SterniX> isp vase shoro nist ehsan_
<ehsan_> va enke masalan man taze ba linux ashena shodam
<SterniX> behtarin kar ineke ba mafhome shabake ashana beshi
<SterniX> anva layehash
<SterniX> 6ta layer
<SterniX> bad anvae protocol hash
<ehsan_> midonam
<ehsan_> ashenaye daram
<ehsan_> reshtam IT hast
<SterniX> dar in heyn khodet bihstar ba amniyat nazdik mishi
<ehsan_> ya meghdar ashena hastam
<ehsan_> badeesh bayad chikar konam
<ehsan_> mafahim avaleye ro ya meghdar midonam
<SterniX> ye meghdar kame ehsan_
<SterniX> bayad tamrin koni
<SterniX> ye shabake kochik vase khodet dorost kon
<SterniX> chanddta computer ro shabake kon
<SterniX> ketabe system admin bekhon
<ehsan_> ketab chii
<ehsan_> system admin
<ehsan_> ?
<ehsan_> neveshte ki hast
<ehsan_> ketab tanenboum o malekian ro khondam ta hododi
<SterniX> man khodam in ketabo daram
<ehsan_> nevesandash ki hast ?
<SterniX> Linux Adminstration A beginner's Guide, tavasote Wale Soyinka
<SterniX> ketab linux admin ziyad hast
<SterniX> ham linux ham BSD
<ehsan_> tarjome shode hast? ya zaban asli
<SterniX> zaban fari ham mage darim?!
<ehsan_> akhe zaban asli ya meghdar sakhte
<ehsan_> ama mikhonamesh
<ehsan_> en dar mored kolan linux hast
<ehsan_> dar mored chea
<ehsan_> man taze linux ro yad gereftam ha
<ehsan_> khobe baram
<ehsan_> ama beginner hast
<ehsan_> fkr konam khob bashe
<SterniX> ketabe allen ro khondi ehsan_ ?
<ehsan_> naa
<ehsan_> che ketabi hast
<SterniX> ehsan_♪ ye ketab hast
<SterniX> nevehsteye alen baghomian
<SterniX> server haye linux inast
<SterniX> vaysa daghigh beporsam
<SterniX> ehsan_♪ barpa sazie server haye linux
<SterniX> ine esmesh engar
<SterniX> boro to ketab foroshi ha bebin
<SterniX> ehsan_♪ az kojaie?
<ehsan_> shahrestan
<ehsan_> ostane fars
<ehsan_> beben enke ke gofti bara linux server hast dge  doroste, pishraftas are
<SterniX> na
<SterniX> boro to ketab foroshi ha bebin
<SterniX> ye chandta ketab dige allen baghomiyan nevehste
<SterniX> chera ba windows miyay ?
<SterniX> ba linux nemitoni vasl shi ehsan_ ?
<ehsan_> az koja fahmidi windos hastam
<ehsan_> ?
<SterniX> winowsetam 64 biti hastesh na?~
<ehsan_> are
<SterniX> ehsan_♪ http://www.webhostingtalk.ir/f55/10391/
<ehsan_> che windowsi
<SterniX> 7 dari
<SterniX> ba chromre omadi?
<ehsan_> are
<SterniX> 15.0.874.106
<SterniX> on site ro ham boro bebin ehsan_
<SterniX> chera hala ba windows miyay?!
<SterniX> ba gprs irancell vasl mishi ya wimaxesh ehsan_ ?!
<ehsan_> adsl
<ehsan_> hamintoori ba win omadam
<ehsan_> en chera esmesh rahandazi server haye linux hast
<SterniX> ERAMNET
<ehsan_> yes
<SterniX> vase asia tech hast
<SterniX> ip ro eshtebah didam
<ehsan_> az who is  estefade kardi
<princef> bebakhshid , phpmyadmin ro touye ubuntu ham bayad config kard ta rah biofte?
<SterniX> nemidonam princef kar nakardam
<princef> ya faqat bayad pkg ro nasb kard?
<SterniX> miadbahrami♪ shoma midoni?
<SterniX> are ehsan_
<ehsan_> ok, chera esme ketab ene
<ehsan_> rah andazi serverhaye linux
<SterniX> pas chi bashe!?
<miadbahrami> SterniX, wait
<ehsan_> amozesh linux :))
<miadbahrami> SterniX, havasam nabood bezar bekhoonam
<SterniX> chon ke vase server hast ehsan_
<ehsan_> yani linux server
<ehsan_> hast
<ehsan_> ?
<SterniX> ehsan_♪ yani chi linux server hast?!
<SterniX> esme dorstesh GNU/Linux hast
<ehsan_> akhe intoor ke fahmidam linux ham mamolish hast, ham linux server
<miadbahrami> ehsan_, tooye in ketab dar morede config server va command haye lazem gofte
<ehsan_> mesle windows server hasta
<miadbahrami> ehsan_, khoobe hatman bekhoon rat mindaze
<miadbahrami> ehsan_, taghriban farghi nedaran baham
<miadbahrami> ehsan_, faghat noskhehaye server GUI nadaran
<ehsan_> ok , aval kodomo bekhonam un beginner ke aval gofti ya en alen ???
<miadbahrami> ehsan_, va faghat ba shell bach miyan bala
<SterniX> onke vase beginners nist ke
<miadbahrami> ehsan_, man khodam avalin ketabi ke khoondam ketabe alen bood
<miadbahrami> SterniX, nazare SterniX mohem tare :)
<SterniX> vase kesaie ke linux kar kardan va mikhan bihstar beran samte server, beginners hastr
<ehsan_> pas hamin alen behtare
<miadbahrami> SterniX,dadash yeki soal dasht engar gofti shoma midooni
<SterniX> ehsan_♪ ketabe allen ro bekhon
<ehsan_> ok, hatman gir miaram
<SterniX> miadbahrami♪ <princef> bebakhshid , phpmyadmin ro touye ubuntu ham bayad config kard ta rah biofte?
<SterniX> miadbahrami♪ <princef> ya faqat bayad pkg ro nasb kard?
<miadbahrami> princef, na nemikhad config koni khodesh config mikone besoorate pish farz ke rahat kar koni
<ehsan_> linux server gui nadare !! aslan ?!  shell chea ?
<miadbahrami> SterniX, payeye moarefi chanele khodemoon hasti
<SterniX> miadbahrami♪ invite koni migam banet konan :D
<SterniX> ehsan_♪ age linux shell nadashte bashe bala nemiyad aslan
<ehsan_> chi hast en linux shell
<SterniX> ehsan_♪ to linux emkanate gui az khode OS jodast
<miadbahrami> ehsan_, shell haye mokhtalef darim man behet goftam ke ba bash shell miyad bala
<princef>  ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www/   ro be entehaye wiki ezafe konid
<miadbahrami> ehsan_, wait
<SterniX> X Windows kare gui ro anjam mide
<SterniX> shell?!
<miadbahrami> SterniX, wait be ehsan_  link bedam
<SterniX> ok link bede miadbahrami
<SterniX> man dige tozih nadam :D
<ehsan_> are shell mesle terminal hast ??
<miadbahrami> SterniX, ehsan_  : http://blog.sepiaco.ir/1390/08/%d8%a2%d9%85%d9%88%d8%b2%d8%b4-%d8%ae%d8%b7-%d9%81%d8%b1%d9%85%d8%a7%d9%86-%da%af%d9%86%d9%88-%d9%84%db%8c%d9%86%d9%88%da%a9%d8%b3%e2%80%8c%d9%be%d9%88%d8%b3%d8%aa%d9%87-%da%86%db%8c%d8%b3%d8%aa/
<miadbahrami> ehsan_, na shell yani pooste hala pooste haye mokhtalef  darim
<miadbahrami> matlabe too weblogamo bekhoonid plx
<miadbahrami> plz
<SterniX> man zsh ro esteafade mikonam :D
<miadbahrami> man bash shell
<ehsan_> ya chizai dastam omad
<ehsan_> ama soal ene ke chera linux server gui nadare
<ehsan_> dalilesh chea
<ehsan_> ?
<SterniX> chera dashte bashe ehsan_ ?!
<SterniX> man alan to khone ye server daram vase khodam ehsan_
<SterniX> ke na monitor dare
<SterniX> na keyboard dare na mouse
<SterniX> fagaht be shabake vasle
<ehsan_> chiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!!!!!
<SterniX> gui, kheili hafeze migire, kheili hajime sangin va kond
<SterniX> bare ezafi miyare ro system
<SterniX> va na inke kheili pichide hast
<SterniX> az nazare amniyat ziyad bala nist
<ehsan_> manzoret az amniyat eneke ke shakhsi biad poshte server va ba mohit graphiki var bere ya manzoret be hacker ha hast
<SterniX> na ehsan_
<SterniX> manzor az amniyat ineke to
<ehsan_> so what
<SterniX> masalan ba ferstadane ye seri dade bar roye ye port baes beshanm gui crash kone
<SterniX> bad vaghti cash kard, beheshon root access bede
<SterniX> va kolan aslan niyazi be gui nadare
<SterniX> in harf ajibe kolan
<SterniX> chera gui?!
<ehsan_> mage gui ba port rabete mostaghim dare
<SterniX> na ye mesal zadam
<SterniX> mesle sql injecction ke ba vared kardane ye dastor to query behet root access bede
<ehsan_> pas kolan yani enke gui performance ro kam mikone
<SterniX> are kheili
<ehsan_> hata agar ram o cpu o... bala bashe
<SterniX> to hata age sari tarin mashine donyaro dashte bashi
<SterniX> bad roosh ye bade ban bebandi
<SterniX> sorateo nemiyare paeen?!
<ehsan_> cheraa
<ehsan_> manzoreto mifahmam
<ehsan_> kolan gui bazi vaghta khodesh alaki hang mikone os ro
<SterniX> pas chera gir dadi be gui?!
<ehsan_> :))
<ehsan_> khob hala ketab ro bekhonam khobe
<ehsan_> akhe mikham
<ehsan_> ba hamechiz shabake ashena besham
<SterniX> aslan niyazi be gui nadari ehsan_
<SterniX> hata mitoni bedone gui webgardi koni
<SterniX> irssi ya weechat
<ehsan_> jeddi
<SterniX> ina vase chatan
<SterniX> w3m
<SterniX> links
<ehsan_> webgardi ??
<SterniX> va lynx vase webgardi
<SterniX> are ye google kon
<SterniX> command line toolse faravani hast ehsan_
<ehsan_> khob web bedone aks o shekl  ke bedard namikhore
<SterniX> enghadar to zaher nabash
<ehsan_> ama hala hamechi shode zaher
<ehsan_> :D
<SterniX> na hamechi
<ehsan_> khob, dadash linux fkr mikoni chan darsade shabake hast ??
<SterniX> huh?!
<ehsan_> chi
<SterniX> <ehsan_> khob, dadash linux fkr mikoni chan darsade shabake hast ?? <<--?
<ehsan_> are
<ehsan_> yani
<ehsan_> enke
<ehsan_> age linux ro yad begiram
<ehsan_> cheghadr az shabake ro yadgereftam
<SterniX> mesle ineke begi age man ranandegi ro yad gerftam cheghad az mechanic sar dar ovordam?!
<ehsan_> midonam ya kam soalam bi rabte
<ehsan_> ama midoni akhe man mikham to shabake mosalat besham va beram ya ja shoghl payda konam
<ehsan_> bara hamin mikham rahe asliye tasalot bar shabake ro bedonam
<ehsan_> va enke alan midonam yakish yadgiri linux hast
<SterniX> ehsan_♪ bayad bahash kar koni
<SterniX> ba dastoratesh
<SterniX> ehsan_♪ yeki az bache ha biyad on bishtar to kare shabakst
<SterniX> ba on harf bezan
<ehsan_> kie ? esmesh chea
<SterniX> ehsan_♪ omad behet migam
<ehsan_> esmesh chea
<ehsan_> miad inja ? to en room
<SterniX> are miyadesh
<ehsan_> ok
<ehsan_> u ghere en room jaye dge ham miri? akhe aval esme ketab ro rafti az yaki dge porsidi
<SterniX> ehsan_♪ room haye irc ziyad hast
<ehsan_> iranis ghere inja dge ham hast
<ehsan_> kojaa masalan ?
<SterniX> hame jooresh hast
<ehsan_> koja hast? chetori mitonam beram
<ehsan_> ?
<dark-sun> چقدر حرف می‌زنین پاشین بگیرین بخوابین دیگه!
<dark-sun> شب همگی خوش
<ehsan_> darksun asab nadri ha
<SterniX> ehsan_♪ http://fa.lmgtfy.com/?q=irc%2Bbeginners%2Bguide
<ehsan_> to chetori entori mikoni
<ehsan_> ?!!
<ehsan_> ba tsvir neshoon mide
<ehsan_> chetori serac mikoni
<ehsan_> ?!!!
<SterniX> ehsan_♪ lmgtfy.com
<ehsan_> sternix------>
<ehsan_> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=to+khayli+khoobi%2B+mamnoon+az+rahnemayet
<ehsan_> ; )
<SterniX> khahesh mishe ehsan_
<ehsan_> va u gofti ya server to khone dari
<ehsan_> che serveri ??
<SterniX> ye computer 500MHz 13GiB hard
<SterniX> ba 2b5MB ram
<SterniX> 256MiB** ram
<SterniX> vase ssh server va apache estefade mikonaemsh
<ehsan_> manam ya computer dar hamin had daram
<ehsan_> khob chera az un barname haye ke apachi o.. ro to system shabi sazi mikone estefade namikoni
<ehsan_> ?
<SterniX> chon ke ba inkar router ro ham tonestam tanzim konam
<SterniX> kheili kara mishe ba in kard
<SterniX> na fagaht apache
<ehsan_> masalan
<SterniX> mishe rosh squied nasb kard
<SterniX> mishe be onvane firewal azash estefade kard
<ehsan_> squid webcashe hast doroste
<SterniX> are
<ehsan_> man age bekham ena ro yad begiram  ba khondane ketab allen yad migiram
<ehsan_> benazaret
<SterniX> chera ke na?!
<ehsan_> khob unvaght u hamin pc ro ke migi be chi vasl kardish
<ehsan_> be laptop
<ehsan_> khodet
<SterniX> be ye system dige
<ehsan_> barash kart shabake kharidi
<princef> spiderman
<SterniX> are
<SterniX> baceh khoobi bod vasash kharidam
<ehsan_> :D
<ehsan_> SterniX
<ehsan_> u ke
<ehsan_> en hame chiz baladi, az en daneshet estefade ham mikoni
<ehsan_> yani baghiye estefade mikonan
<ehsan_> jaye kar mikoni
<ehsan_> ?
<SterniX> man hichi balad nistam ehsan_
<SterniX> va na jaie kr nemikonam
<ehsan_> cheraa
<ehsan_> chera narafti
<SterniX> koja naraftam1?
<ehsan_> che midonam ISP ha, vahed it sazmanaha
<ehsan_> sherkat haye computeri
<ehsan_> o....
<SterniX> man hichi balad nistam ke bekham beram sare kar ehsan_
<ehsan_> khob ya chizai ke baladi va baghi ro ham vaghti miri sare kar yad migiri
<ehsan_> hame ke az aval balad nabodan
<ehsan_> u gfoti reshtat mohandesi mavade, ama az man ham bishtar midoni
<ehsan_> khayli bishtar
<salehi1> dorood
<salehi1> to pidgin chetor send to all midan be ye group?
<ehsan_> rast click kon ro grope
<ehsan_> send groupe shayad dashte bashe
<ehsan_> Sternix koja e
<SterniX> injam\
<ehsan_> nagofti
<salehi1> ehsan_:  na-injori nemishie-nashod
<SterniX> chiyo nagoftam?!
<salehi1> to pidgin chetor send to all midan be ye group?
<ehsan_> ke chera namiri yaja kar koni
<ehsan_> alan daneshjo e
<SterniX> are
<SterniX> va jaie nist
<SterniX> kheili hastan ke bishtar az man midonan
<ehsan_> kodom uni
<ehsan_> reshtat mavad bod
<ehsan_> soal salehi ro baladi javab bde
<ehsan_> omade to room
<SterniX> nemidonam
<ehsan_> kodom uni hasti
<ehsan_> ?
<ehsan_> reshtat mavad bod
<SterniX> are mavadd bood ehsan_
<ehsan_> chera narafti compter
<ehsan_> Sternix
<SterniX> dghesmat nabod shayad
<ehsan_> koja e
<ehsan_> Sternix
<SterniX> bale ehsan_
<ehsan_> kodom daneshgahi
<SterniX> bikhiyal ehsan_ ;)
<ehsan_> ey baba sharm mikoni ke namig
<SterniX> na ehsan_ dost ndaram :
<ehsan_> ok
<SterniX> dost daram anonymity hefz beshe
<ehsan_> fagaht dadash, u ke etelaatet az man khayli bishtare
<ehsan_> man chetori mitonam ba u dar rabete basham
<ehsan_> id- email- mobile ya chizi mide man
<SterniX> inja mage cheshe ehsan_ ?!
<ehsan_> chizish nist
<ehsan_> ama ya vaght u hasti man nistam ya vaght manam u niste
<SterniX> msg ro check kon ehsan_
<ehsan_> didam mailet ro
<ehsan_> faghat zood be zood check mikoni
<SterniX> are, miyad ro desktopam khodesh
<ehsan_> good
<ehsan_> ya linux sabok bara hamoon pc 256 ram, soragh dari
<ehsan_> u chi rosh nasb kardi ?
<SterniX> debian
<SterniX> bedone gui
<SterniX> bedone chize ezafi
<SterniX> faghat ye ssh server
<SterniX> badan rosh irssi va apache va build essential nasb kardam
<ehsan_> hala man age ubuntu ya debian ya harchi giram omad chetori bedone gui nasb konam
<SterniX> to packages entekhab kon ehsan_
<SterniX> onja mitoni
<SterniX> mishe entekhab koni ke gui nasb nakoni
<SterniX> to on ketabe khodesh tozih dade
<SterniX> ehsan_♪ linuxshop.ir ro sar bezan
<the-light> xubuntu o pupy ham shayad bedardetun bokhore
<ehsan_> lubuntu chetore
<ehsan_> ?
<ehsan_> khobe
<the-light> UI haye sabok ziad dare linux
<ehsan_> ok farda pas farda ya search google mizanam rash mindazam
<SterniX> man khodam xfce daram
<SterniX> va lxde
<ehsan_> agha khayli khayli mamnoon
<SterniX> vali kolan vase server gui nabayad dashte bashi
<ehsan_> hagh negahdar
<SterniX> bedroud
<the-light> aha vase server! KDE 3.5 khube, saritar mikone karatuno age ba CLI rahat nistin
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-10
<salehi> dorood - ma az ubuntu 11.10 omadim be 11.4 - in error ro moghe baz kardane rhythmbox darim - onja playlist nadashtam ama hamonjor ke mige to datebase ahang bod.
<salehi> error=the datebase was created by later version of rhythmbox.this version of rhythmbox cannot read the datebase.
<salehi> har chi ahang bemone tosh che datebase che playlist mogeh baz kardan pak mishe
<salehi> che karesh konam?
<SterniX> vase inke mige paygah dadasho nemitone bekhone salehi
<SterniX> error=the datebase was created by later version of rhythmbox.this version of rhythmbox cannot read the datebase. <<-- aslesh hamine ke mige chon tavasote ye version jadidtar sakhte shode man nemitonma bekhonamesh
<salehi> midonam-ma che karesh konam-nemishe on date base ro pak konam?
<Roj> کسی میتونه تو نصب کدکها تو سوزه کمک کنه؟
<salehi> Roj: bebin in komaki mikone behet- http://opensuse-guide.org/codecs.php
<Roj> حجم کدکها چقدر باید باشه
<Roj> این رو امتحان کردم
<Roj> اکثر میشه بالا 300 مگ
<Roj> من این همه باید دانلود کنم ؟
<SterniX> salehi♪ rythmbox ro ya purge kon
<SterniX> y abe on versioon balash upgrade kona
<salehi> balatar nadare
<SterniX> pas bezan
<salehi> purge=in chie?-hamon ke kamel delet mishe?
<SterniX> sudo apt-get purge rythmbox
<SterniX> are
<SterniX> kamelan deletesh kon bad dobare nasbesh kon
<salehi> bad dobare nasb konam hal mshe?
<salehi> ok
<SterniX> shayad
<salehi> Reading package lists... Done
<salehi> Building dependency tree
<salehi> Reading state information... Done
<salehi> E: Unable to locate package rythmbox
<salehi> pak nashod
<SterniX> rhythmbox
<salehi> fekr nakonam beshe-chon man az 11.10 ke omadam in pak shode dige-magar inke kamel pak nashode bashe o in pakesh kone
<SterniX> hala ye emtehan bokon
<salehi> are
<SterniX> age nashod yeja to ~ save mikone dige
<SterniX> . file haro bebin
<salehi> to home?
<salehi> bazam error mide
<salehi> log out konam bebinam chi mishe
<SterniX> che error mide salehi ?
<salehi> hamon ghabli
<salehi> The database was created by a later version of Rhythmbox.  This version of Rhythmbox cannot read the database.
<salehi> inam title=Could not load the music database:
<SterniX> mage dobare nasbesh kardi?
<salehi> are
<salehi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=778135
<salehi> che kar konam?
<SterniX> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4884268&postcount=3
<SterniX> salehi♪ aslan khondi ino?
<salehi> are-ama asan in folder ro to home nadarm
<SterniX> salehi♪ to terminal bezan
<SterniX> ls -lsa | grep gnome2
<salehi>    4 drwx------  9 ali  ali     4096 2011-11-09 03:02 .gnome2
<salehi>    4 drwx------  2 ali  ali     4096 2010-01-09 08:22 .gnome2_private
<SterniX> salehi♪
<SterniX> bezan cd .gnome2/
<salehi> badesh chi bezanam?
<SterniX> badesh bezan ls bebin rhythm box tosh hast ya na
<salehi> ls -lsa | grep rhythmbox
<salehi> ino bezanam?
<salehi> ino zadam chizi naiomad
<salehi> ama ino mizanam baz mishe barname rhytmbox =ls -lsa | rhythmbox
<SterniX> na grep nemikhd
<SterniX> age bezan | rhythmbox to pipesh mikoni to rhythm box
<SterniX> ye kare bihode hastesh
<SterniX> fagaht bezan ls -lsa > ~/text.txt
<SterniX> va test.txt ke to home ijad mishe ro to pastebin vasam copy kon salehi
<salehi> ls -lsa > ~/text.txt=hichi nemiad
<SterniX> are hichi nemiyad
<SterniX> to home ro nigah kon
<SterniX> ye file text.txt sakhte
<SterniX> niga kon
<salehi> harchi to file text.txt hast ro cope konam to pastbin?
<SterniX> are
<SterniX> ya mitoni
<SterniX> bezani sudo apt-get pastebinit
<SterniX> bad ke nasb shod
<SterniX> bezani pastebinit text.txt
<SterniX> khodesh vasat mirize to pastebin
<salehi> http://pastebin.com/2DB2rPdp
<salehi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/734020/
<salehi> ina be shekli ke gofti-eyval hal kardam
<SterniX> salehi♪ in mohtaviyat gnome2 hastesh?!
<salehi> ina male file text.txt hast ke goftid
<SterniX> are midonam vali vaghti zad ls -lsa > text.txt
<SterniX> ino koja zadi?
<SterniX> to folder .gnome2
<SterniX> wait
<SterniX> aslan in nabayd to gnome2 bashe
<SterniX> to mage ubuntu nisti?
<SterniX> to dari az unity estefade mikni na?
<salehi> to gnom to bod directory-ama to home sakht
<salehi> ali@ali:~/.gnome2$ ls -lsa > ~/text.txt
<salehi> ubuntu 11.4 hastam
<SterniX> salehi♪
<SterniX> to home bezan
<SterniX> ls -lsaR > listall.txt
<SterniX> bad listall.txt ro beriz to pastebin
<salehi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/734032/
<SterniX> salehi♪ yechizish eshtebast
<SterniX> khali paste kardi
<salehi> khodesh paste kard-alan khodam paste mikonam-sorry
<salehi> http://www.mediafire.com/?kfzoi0hztirjfbl
<SterniX> brb
<SterniX> beram nahar
<SterniX> felan
<SterniX> badan mibinamesh salehi
<salehi> miai?
<salehi> ok
<SterniX> salehi♪ hsti/
<salehi> alan to fekret bodam
<salehi> aziz file bozorg bod o text ziad-vali to mediafire up kardam
<SterniX> are didam salehi
<SterniX> salehi♪ man ye fekri bezehnam mirese faghat
<SterniX> onam ineke ye seri file to .conf hastan
<SterniX> onaro rename koni
<SterniX> age did javab nadad
<SterniX> dige nihidonam
<salehi> man hanoz reset nakardama
<salehi> hata log out ham nakardam
<salehi> momkene purge kar nadade bashe?
<SterniX> .cache/rhythmbox
<salehi> yani hanoz emal nashode bashe
<SterniX> purge kardi?!
<salehi> are hamon aval ke gofti
<salehi> hame fiel haro pak konam male cash rhythmbox ?! :))
<SterniX> cache?!
<SterniX> pack nakon
<SterniX> bebrasoh to ye dir dige salehi
<SterniX> shayad onjori javab bede
<salehi> koja bebaram?yani backup begiram?
<SterniX> na
<SterniX> ba nautilus boro to .cache
<SterniX> bad dir rhythmbox ro copy kon to home
<salehi> yani posheye rhytmbox ke to cash hast ro cut konam o past koanm to home?
<SterniX> are salehi
<SterniX> injoir behtare benazaram
<SterniX> age chizi kharab shod
<SterniX> mitoni baresh gardoni
<salehi> ok
<salehi> chizi nashod-log out konam?
<SterniX> are
<SterniX> ye emtehan kon
<salehi> SterniX: na-nashod
<SterniX> salehi♪ hmm
<SterniX> daram fekr mikonam
<salehi> cheram na harchi search mikonam rhythmbox chizi peida nemikone?
<SterniX> salehi♪ .gconf/apps/rhythmbox
<SterniX> salehi♪ ino ham cut kon
<salehi> hata .rhythmbox ham peida nemikone
<salehi> .gconfd o .config darim
<SterniX> .gconf/apps/rhythmbox
<SterniX> kolan bezan
<SterniX> to /
<SterniX> bezan
<SterniX> find . -iname \*rhythmbox\* > ~/rhythmbox-find
<SterniX> bad beshin ~/rhythmbox-find ino bekhonesh bebin kojaha rhythm box dari
<salehi> kame sathesho biar paeen plz :D
<salehi>  .gconf/apps/rhythmbox=in ro to root bezanam?
<salehi> onja donbalesh begardam?
<SterniX> na
<SterniX> kojash gir kardi alan salehi
<salehi> (03:20:22 PM) SterniX: .gconf/apps/rhythmbox
<salehi> (03:20:26 PM) SterniX: kolan bezan
<salehi> (03:20:34 PM) SterniX: to /
<salehi> inja-chio koja bezanam?
<SterniX> na goftam ino copy kon .gconf/apps/rhythmbox
<SterniX> baghiyash ye kare dige bood
<salehi> mikhay bikhail beshim?
<salehi> dost nadaram aziat beshi-az sobh gir man hasti
<SterniX> na kari nist
<SterniX> foghesh bayad harchi rhythm box hasto pack koni
<salehi> ina mohem nist-dost nadaram aziat beshi -akhe az sobh vaghteto gereftam
<salehi> aslan chenin folderi nist to home=.gconf
<SterniX> khodet behem dadish alan
<SterniX> line 12255
<salehi> ok
<salehi> copy konam rytmbox ro?
<salehi> ya cut konam?
<SterniX> cut
<SterniX> hame inaro cut kon
<SterniX> ke chizi nabashe to . file ha
<salehi> hala che konam?
<SterniX> rhythmbox ro roshan kon
<salehi> khow-error mide
<salehi> code nist ke file haye nautilus ro refresh kone kolan ke age taghiri rokh dade emal kone?
<SterniX> che errori?
<salehi> The database was created by a later version of Rhythmbox.  This version of Rhythmbox cannot read the database.
<SterniX> salehi♪ Rhythmbox baz mishe?
<salehi> are
<SterniX> boro to optionesh
<SterniX> refersh library  ya yechi to in mayeha peyda kon
<SterniX> ya aslan library peyda kon
<salehi> library dare
<salehi> home/ali/rytmbox/conf/rhythmbox/state/%25gconf.xml
<salehi> inja
<salehi> %25 male web hast-ba ff fiel ro baz mikone
<SterniX> hmm
<SterniX> ino baz mikoni chi mige?
<salehi> codesho neshon mide
<SterniX> che code?
<SterniX> chi dare
<salehi> http://pastebin.com/56D3LUNA
<salehi> ferk konam yaftam
<salehi> oni ke on yaro to in url gofte injas ke bayad version ro taghir bedam
<salehi> home/ali/.local/share/rhythmbox/rhythmdb.xml
<salehi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4884268&postcount=3
<salehi> hale
<SterniX> salehi♪ hala onair o ke cut kardiyo bargardon sare jussh
<salehi> khodesh sakht
<salehi> bazam bargardonam?
<salehi> kheili kheili kheili kheili kheili kheili kheili sepasgozaram ke in hame vaghteto gozashtim baram
<SterniX> mohem nist salehi :)
<SterniX> inke karet dorsot shode khosesh khobe
<salehi> barname moshbehe "Proxifier" vase ubuntu hast?bayad mesle ax beshe user o pass vared kard- http://up6.iranblog.com/images/ytikpj23q5b1by7gc1q7.jpg
<SterniX> salehi♪ vase vpn mikhay?
<salehi> are ama az noe socks
<SterniX> openvpn chi?
<salehi> alan negah mikonam
<salehi> SterniX: ba openvpn kar kardi?
<SterniX> na
<salehi> ino mige=Missing certificate or key setting.
<salehi> l2tp ke kar nemide vase linux-kash in kar midad
<SterniX> nemidonam
<lachfome> سلام
<lachfome> فدورا کار نیازمندیم !!!!
<dark-sun> lachfome: tamam kardim! :)
<lachfome> dark-sun: چی رو
<kasra> Salam
<kasra> man taze "mint 11" ro nasb kardam. to firefox font haye farsi ro joda joda neshon midad
<kasra> ye seri fonte jadid install kardam
<kasra> hala hameye farsi ha ham to firefox ham chrom, dar ham bar ham shode
<kasra> mitonin komak konin lotfan?
<kasra> baraye be ham rikhtegie farsi dar firedox kasi mitone komaki kone litfan?
<kasra> baraye behamrikhtegie farsi dar firefox kasi mitone komaki kone, lotfan?
<kasra> baraye behamrikhtegie farsi dar firefox kasi mitone komaki kone, lotfan?
<kasra> baraye behamrikhtegie farsi dar firefox kasi mitone komaki kone, lotfan?
<kasra> baraye behamrikhtegie farsi dar firefox kasi mitone komaki kone, lotfan?
<dark-sun> kasra: stop flooding! :(
<kasra> javab bedin lotfan baba
<kasra> bayad az tak taketon beporsam?
<SterniX> age kesi balad bood hob javab midad kasra
<kasra> mage mishe hamchin chize saei ro kasi balad nabashe, khodam dorosesh kardam
<kasra> alan migam shoma ha ham yad begirin
<kasra> dar firefox menu Edit/preferences/contents/advansed
<kasra> tike "allow page to choos own font ..." ro bardashtam. doros shod
<kasra> ezzat ziad
<dark-sun> این دیگه چی بود؟
<dark-sun> سابق می‌گفتن: چو دانی و پرسی سوالت خطاست
<dark-sun> :)
<SterniX> dark-sun♪ on ghadim bood
<SterniX> alan 2000 o cahndim
<SterniX> jadide :D
<dark-sun> :)
<nicola2011> salam
<nicola2011> kasi hast ??
<nicola2011> salam man nemitonam video call begiram ya befrestam !! komak
<nicola2011> che to pidgin .che to empathy
<nicola2011> web cam and mic dorost kar mikonan
<ehsan_> salam be hame
<ehsan_> salam Sternix
<SterniX> salam ehsan_
<ehsan_> khobi
<ehsan_> agha en ketab nasb o rahandazi server linux bod ha..... ghadimi hast
<SterniX> khob bashe
<SterniX> osolesh ke farghi nakarde ehsan_
<ehsan_> ok
<ehsan_> chetori ubuntu ro bedone GUI nasb konam
<ehsan_> ?
<kurosh123> salaam
<ehsan_> salam  kurosh
<kurosh123> wow khobi ehsan jan
<kurosh123> dige dashtam ghati mikaradam chera inja hichkas javab nemide
<ehsan_> mamnoon
<kurosh123> hame idhashon faghat park shode
<kurosh123> kh,m
<ehsan_> linux kari kurosh
<ehsan_> ?
<kurosh123> man na felan vali dost daram yad begiramesh
<kurosh123> benazaret az koja shoro konam behtare?
<ehsan_> man ham mobtadi hastam
<ehsan_> man az linux ubuntu shoro kardam
<kurosh123> opensuse ro didi kheyli khoshgele in desktop kde ish?
<ehsan_> na
<ehsan_> ama kde ro roye ubuntu nasb kardam
<kurosh123> pas kubuntu ro ham nasb kardi?
<kurosh123> benazaret kodom behtare?
<ehsan_> az kodom ha ?
<kurosh123> kde ya gnome
<ehsan_> gnome ro nadidam ta hala,
<kurosh123> albate kde ghashange vali ya kam asab khord kone
<ehsan_> man kde va xfc ro nasb kadram
<ehsan_> are daghighan
<kurosh123> ba gnome benazare man rahat tar mishe kar kard
<ehsan_> gnome ghashange ?
<ehsan_> chetori e
<kurosh123> badak nist rahdaste
<ehsan_> STernix koja e
<kurosh123> eykash inam ye boghi chizi dasht mizadim pa mishod miomad poshte pc
<ehsan_> :))
<kurosh123> ehsan jan messenger paltalk ro mishnasid?
<ehsan_> na, man pidgin ro nasb kardam
<SterniX> ehsan_♪ nabodam
<SterniX> sharmand
<kurosh123> ye sar be in address ham bezanid express.paltalk.com
<kurosh123> messengeresh flash
<kurosh123> salam sternix aziz
<SterniX> salam kurosh123
<ehsan_> agha man mikham ubuntu ro bedone GUI nasb konam, hamoon ke migofti Sternix
<SterniX> ro koja?!
<ehsan_> ro pc
<SterniX> che ghadr be dastorate shell ashnaiyat dari ehsan_ ?!
<ehsan_> yani mikham lubuntu ro nasb konam
<SterniX> lubuntu lxde dare vase desktop
<ehsan_> hichi, be andaze cd o make o cpy
<SterniX> aval be mohit shell ashna shod
<SterniX> dastoratesho
<SterniX> chejori vim kar koni
<SterniX> Emacs
<SterniX> nano
<SterniX> man pages ro chejori bekhone
<SterniX> less
<SterniX> chejori rm cd cp koni
<SterniX> chejori pipe koni
<SterniX> chejori direct koni out put ro to file
<SterniX> touch, mikdir
<ehsan_> ok
<ehsan_> beben
<SterniX> & va &&
<ehsan_> shell mohetesh mesle terminal hast dge na
<ehsan_> ya shell haye mokhtalef ba ham fargh daran ?
<SterniX> terminal va shell yekiyan
<SterniX> shell haye mokhtalf darim
<SterniX> ke beheshon terminal ham migan
<SterniX> command line ham migan
<SterniX> dar barabare gui cli hast
<ehsan_> khob  en shell ha che farghi ba ham daran ?
<SterniX> az nazar syntax
<SterniX> shell haye motadavel
<SterniX> bash/sh csh, tsch, zsh, ksh, pdksh
<SterniX> vase etelaat bishtar be google moraje kon
<ehsan_> yani har shell dastoresh ham ba ham fargh mikone ?!!
<SterniX> man goftam syntax nagoftam command
<ehsan_> manzoret ro namifahmam
<SterniX> tcsh va csh, bishtar to bsd ha hastan, freebsd ya openbsd
<ehsan_> sakhtaresh karde
<SterniX> ehsan_♪ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_shell#Shell_categories
<SterniX> ehsan_♪ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_command_shells
<ehsan_> Sternix
<SterniX> bale ehsan_
<ehsan_> man chetori linuxro bedone GUI nasb konam
<ehsan_> nagofti
<SterniX> tasalot dari ke betoni kar koni ya na ehsan_ ?
<ehsan_> tasaloot nadaram ama vaghti  bedone geraphik bashe majboor misham yad begiram
<SterniX> na ehsan_ injori nist
<SterniX> age natoni kari bokoni dige mondi
<SterniX> mesle windows nist ke begi haminjori sar dar miyaram
<ehsan_> khob pas bayad az koja yad begiram, hamon ketabe
<ehsan_> ?
<SterniX> age tasalot dashti az man nemiporsidi chejori ubuntu ro bedone gui nasb konam ;)
<SterniX> on ketabe shoro khobi hast
<SterniX> internet shoro khobiye
<SterniX> ba hame ina yavash yavash tasalot peyda mikoni
<ehsan_> che begam valla
<ehsan_> hala man chikar konam
<SterniX> ketabe allen ro bekhon
<ehsan_> ubuntu ro bedone GUI nasb konam ?
<SterniX> na
<SterniX> to chetori mikhay ye dir besazi ehsan_ ?
<SterniX> chetor mikhay ye partition jadidi besazi?!
<SterniX> ba ketab allen, debian ro nasb kon
<SterniX> ya ubuntu
<SterniX> debain jadid ro ya az internet begir
<SterniX> ya as linuxshop.ir
<ehsan_> mage u nagofti ya pc daram 256 m ram be onvane server
<ehsan_> khob manam ya pc 256 ram daram
<ehsan_> mikham mesle u serversh konam
<ehsan_> ; ))
<ehsan_> va behet ke goftam
<ehsan_> un dafe
<ehsan_> mikham shabake kar konam
<SterniX> khob aval be dastorash tasalot peyda kon
<SterniX> bad boro to kare shabake
<SterniX> rahat mishe ba ye netinstall rosh ye system amel nasb kard
<SterniX> salam miadbahrami
<SterniX> vali badesh bayad ssh koni be on system
<miadbahrami> SterniX, salam dadash
<SterniX> baladi ba to mohit bedone gui ye file matniro avaz koni ehsan_ ?!
<SterniX> editor haro mishnasi?!
<SterniX> age mishnasi ke khob kari nadare
<miadbahrami> SterniX, ba nano kar kon
<ehsan_> nano bod fkr konam
<SterniX> age nano nabashe chi kar mikhay bokoni?!
<ehsan_> naydonam
<SterniX> ba vim ehsan_ ;)
<ehsan_> ok
<SterniX> ehsan_♪ behtarin kar hamine aval be dastoratehs tarze kar kardanesh mount kardan nasb va gheyre tasalot peyda kon
<SterniX> badan boro ro on system ye server ssh ya ftp ya harchi tarif kon :)
<SterniX> behtarin kar hamine
<ehsan_> ok
<ehsan_> vali ,man javab soal ro nagereftam
<ehsan_> en ke linux bedone GUI chea
<ehsan_> o chetor nasb mishe
<SterniX> hamontor ke linux ba gui ro nasb mikonan
<SterniX> hengam nasbesh entekham kon ke onaro nasb nakoni
<SterniX> minimalistic install dashte bashi
<ehsan_> ok
<ehsan_> en ke  migi
<ehsan_> masalan to ketab alen tarighee nasb ro ham mige
<SterniX> are to ketabe allen ba tarighe nasb server haye linux ashna mishi
<ehsan_> ok, good
<ehsan_> Sternix chera inja kasi bahs namikone
<ehsan_> faghat u va man hastim
<SterniX> locobot_5♪ va lubotu3` ke bot tashrif daran
<SterniX> ChanServ♪ ke ye service
<SterniX> baghiye ro ham nemidonam
<ehsan_> bot hastan
<ehsan_> yanichi
<SterniX> ehsan_♪ inam bekhon
<SterniX> http://www.pcmech.com/article/how-to-avoid-lmgtfy/
<SterniX> ehsan_♪ inam bot
<SterniX> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat_bot
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-11
<hamid> salam
<hamid> kasi hast javab bede
<Guest5644> kasi nist ?
<Guest5644> alooooooooooooooooooooo
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<SterniX> salam WhiteCrow1
<SterniX> salam vahid
<WhiteCrow1> SterniX: hi
<vahid>  SterniX salam
<SterniX> SterniX♪ ye pesare bood vase shabake ina soval dasht, nabodi rahnamaish koni
<SterniX> WhiteCrow1♪ chetori?!
<WhiteCrow1> bad
<SterniX> to ham WhiteCrow1 ?!
<WhiteCrow1> SterniX: in ro chi miani mikoni  Now THERE is a war I will fight!
<SterniX> hala ke jange hast, mijangam
<SterniX> WhiteCrow1♪
<WhiteCrow1> SterniX: :D
<WhiteCrow1> eyval
 * WhiteCrow1 delesh mikhad dad bezane shit
<mahdifa> salam
<salehi> dorood-vase rootkit ya chize digee niaz be barname nist?
<salehi> mikhastam bedonam keyloger chetore?baraye system amele ya browser?
 * dark-sun broadcasting SIG-HELLO...
<backtrack> hi
<backtrack> i need book backtrack
<dark-sun> book backtrack?
<dark-sun> :S
<SterniX> dark-sun♪ in mv mishan be /dev/left
<SterniX> /dev/left --> /dev/null hast
<SterniX> symbolic lin shode :D
<dark-sun> :D
<fafa13> salam
<SterniX> miadbahrami♪ rasti emailat dishab hamashon oamadan:D
<SterniX> vali to spam boodan nemidonam cehra
<SterniX> malom nist chi kar kardi
<r3za> salam , bache ha kasi midoone in error apache chie saf karde mano ? http://pastebin.com/R8H07GtL
<r3za> wordpress ro run mikonam apache crash mikone , inam error logeshe !
<fvahid> r3za: salam, akhare logfile ro past kon
<fvahid> r3za: inja ke error e man nadidam
<r3za> fvahid: kole log hamin ... sabr kon ye deghe dobare check konam
<r3za> fvahid: hamine kole , in module ro error mide : php5ts.dll
<fvahid> r3za: koja error mide?
<fvahid> r3za: toye windows hasti?
<r3za> fvahid: bale , 7 , sharmande inja daram matrah mikonam vali too channel httpd ham kasi nabood komak kone hamintor googleing ham dardi dava nakard
<fvahid> r3za: man nemitonam komaketoon konam
<SterniX> fvahid♪ ba tmux kar kardi?
<fvahid> SterniX: na
<SterniX> fvahid♪ salam
<SterniX> fvahid♪ tosiye mikonam
<SterniX> az screen bahal tare :D
<fvahid> ba screen rahtaram
<fvahid> toye repo om hast :)
<SterniX> be emtehanesh miarze fvahid :F
<SterniX> man ke kheili bahash hal mikonam
<fvahid> SterniX: nasbesh mikonam bebinam chiye
<SterniX> fvahid♪ http://blog.hawkhost.com/2010/06/28/tmux-the-terminal-multiplexer/
<fvahid> SterniX: mikhastam azat hot key sho beporsam
<SterniX> baja ^a, c^b hastsh fvahid
<SterniX> masalan bezan i ^b+c jadid misaze
<SterniX> inam kheili bahale ^c=%
<SterniX> inam kheili bahale ^c+% **
<fvahid> SterniX: bahale screen shot hasho didam
<SterniX> kheili ghabele customize hastesh fvahid
<fvahid> SterniX: mersi
<SterniX> khahehs fvahid
<golpesar> nmnmn
<golpesar> salam
<golpesar> salaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
<golpesar> 11.04
<golpesar> ye soal dashtam
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-12
<mohsen> salam be hame
<salehi> chetor mitonam conncetion L2TP besazam?
 * dark-sun broadcasts SIG_HI...
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3`> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Homayoon_> dorood
<Homayoon_> firefox man yeho ghat zad
<Homayoon_> miram google, behem mige nemitoonam saport konam
<Homayoon_> ba site digei ham moshkel nadare
 * dark-sun fekr mikone version ff bayad zekr beshe + esm tozi + version
<Homayoon_> ubi 11.10 + ff 7
 * dark-sun has no idea... full error message?
<dark-sun> "google is not supported?"
<dark-sun> :D
<Homayoon_> rastesh terminal error nemide
<dark-sun> Homayoon_: koja, che errori mide?
<Homayoon_> miram google. khode google mige moroorgaret ghadimiye
<Homayoon_> miram gmail mige moroorgareto update kon
<dark-sun> Homayoon_: che servisi az google in ro mige? www.google.com ba firefox 3 ham kar mide
<dark-sun> +?
<Homayoon_> manam ta ye sa'at pish moshkeli nadashtam
<SterNiX> man ff 5 ro daram gmail javab mide
<dark-sun> SterNiX: take him ;)
<SterNiX> u take him, i have to a shower :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: damn it! I hate dirty jobs
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> cheghad dire
<SterNiX> vaay
<SterNiX> brb
<dark-sun> Homayoon_: chizi nasb kardi? plugini chizi?
<dark-sun> Homayoon_: ya package jadidi?
<dark-sun> Homayoon_: ya har chizi k be system marboot bashe
<Homayoon_> ye plugin baraye google bookmark dashtam ke update shod
<dark-sun> Homayoon_: diablesh kon va emtehan kon
<Homayoon_> javab nadad
<dark-sun> Homayoon_: chi javab nadad? disable kardane plugin?
<Homayoon_> bale
<dark-sun> Homayoon_: try this one, in terminal: firefox -safe-mode
<Homayoon_> etefaghan al'an yade hamin oftadam
<Homayoon_> be har hal az backuphaye ghabli estefade kardam moshkel hal shod
<Homayoon_> ehtemalan mal hamoon pelugin boode ke update shode
<dark-sun> Homayoon_: age az oon nabud az sigare
<dark-sun> :D
<Homayoon_> dark-sun: :p
 * dark-sun smokes :- ~ ~ ~
<Homayoon_> dark-sun: tnx
<dark-sun> Homayoon_: welcome ;)
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-13
 * dark-sun broadcasts SIG_HI...
<ehsan> salam be hame
<ehsan> ketabe nasb o barpa sazi server haye linux, tarjome ki hast
<ehsan> ?
<SterNiX> allen baghomian
<SterNiX> ?
<ehsan> naa
<ehsan> tarjome ki hast
<SterNiX> pas nemidonam
<ehsan> na nevisandash
<ehsan> entesharate "nas" hast doroste ?
<SterNiX> khodesh nevisandeye ketab hastesh ehsan
<ehsan> beben sternix u mage nagofti ketabo dari
<SterNiX> on ye ketab digast ehsan
<SterNiX> in yeki ro nadaram
<SterNiX> az in ketaba 600ta hast
<ehsan> ok
<ehsan> alan ya jeld ketab ro daram aksesh
<ehsan> esmesh ene " nasb o barpa sazi serverhaye linux" entesharate " nas"
<ehsan> hamon entesharati ke ketabe mohandesi internet ro chap karde
<ehsan> chetori alan aks ketab ro barat send konam bebeni
<ehsan> upload konam
<SterNiX> axe penguin dare to ghotb ehsan ?
<SterNiX> vahid♪ salam hasti?!
<ehsan> are, ziad ham hastan
<ehsan> sab kon  barat send konam be emailet bebeni
<SterNiX> in ketabe allen hast dige
<SterNiX> nist?!
<ehsan> khob pas ki tarjomash karde
<ehsan> tarjomash moheme
<SterNiX> khodesh be farsi nevehste dige
<ehsan> roye ketab farsi neveshte
<SterNiX> kesi tarjomash nakarde
<ehsan> mage allen englisi nist
<ehsan> khareji nis
<SterNiX> na nist
<ehsan> eeeeeeee
<ehsan> pas koja e hast
<SterNiX> irani hast taraf
<ehsan> eeee
<SterNiX> kesi ke dsitro parsix ro sakhte
<ehsan> man fkr kardam khareji hast
<ehsan> ok
<ehsan> good
<ehsan> migam inja kasi nis admin shabake bashe
<ehsan> ya sherkate khasi kar kone
<SterNiX> ehsan♪ ta vaghti ke natoni ye barname sade ro nasb koni az fekre admin bodan shabke biya biroon
<ehsan> bashe dadash
<ehsan> ama mikham bedonam che maraheli ro bayad tay konam
<ehsan> ta beresam unja
<ehsan> che chizaye ro bayad yad begiram
<SterNiX> bayad be linux mosalat beshi
<ehsan> ?
<SterNiX> to hamin hey ba namrfazra haye admin shabake ashna mishi
<SterNiX> yechizi joda az ham nist
<ehsan> hamin ketab allen
<ehsan> ?
<ehsan> kasi inja admin shabake nist ???
<ehsan> ??
<ehsan> sternix
<ehsan> dar che hali alan
<ehsan> dari chikar mikoni
<ehsan> salam miad
<Knight_> سلام
<Knight_> دوستان یه سوال خیلی مهم و ضروری داشتم در مورد پارتیشن بندی کسی هست که راهنمایی کنه ؟
<SterNiX> soalet chi hast Knight_ ?
<Knight_> الآن رو سیستم دوتا ویندوز 7 دارم یکی 32 بیت و یکی هم 64 بیتی میخوام یه ابونتو هم کنارش نصب کنم فقط همیشه موقع نصب لینوکس و کل خانوادش با یه چیزی مشکل داشتم اونم پارتیشن بندیش بود
<Knight_> الآن میخوام این سیستم عامل ها رو حفظ کنم و درایو ها هم همونطور باقی بمونه
<Knight_> و مهم تر اینکه از ابونتو بتونم به این درایو ها دسترسی داشته باشم
<Knight_> کدوم گزینه رو موقع پارتیشن بندی و انتخاب درایو انتخاب کنم و چه تغییراتی بدم
<Knight_> ممنون میشم اگر یکم توضیح بدین
<SterNiX> behtarin kar ineke to khode windows ye partition joda koni
<SterNiX> va ono formtatesh koni
<SterNiX> speas vaghti mikhay ubuntu ro nasb koni berizi to on partition khaliye
<SterNiX> vaghiye karash dige rahate
<Knight_> پارتیشن جدا کردم از قبل فقط موضیوع اینه که کدوم یکی از گزینه ها ی موقع نصب باعث میشه که من تو ابونتو هم این پارتیشن ها رو ببینم و ازشون استفاده کنم مثلا آهنگ پخش کنم
<SterNiX> khodesh be sorate automatic bayad mount kone Knight_
<Knight_> از یکی از درایو هایی که بیشترین کاربرد رو توی ویندوز برام داره
<SterNiX> age nakard kari nadare
<SterNiX> vaghti ke systemet omad bala to /etc/fstab ye dota khat mizani dige automaic nasb mikone
<SterNiX> mount mikone na nasb
<Knight_> ok
<Knight_> pas man beram baraye bar 1000000 benasbam bbinam inbar mitunam bahash kenar biyam o balaeii sar system nayaram
<Knight_> meghsi ta bad ishala ba Ubuntu dafe baadi ON misham o azatoun soal miporsam
<Knight_> moaffagh bashid
<SterNiX> Knight_♪
<SterNiX> yemin sabr kon
<Knight_> chi shod ?
<SterNiX> the-light♪ hasti?!
<Knight_> jan ?
<SterNiX> alan migam Knight_ sabr kon
<Knight_> khob hastam alan che kar konam ?
<SterNiX> sabr kon yekam
<Knight_> bashe
<the-light> SterNiX: yes
<Knight_> chetori khobi ? che khabara ?
<SterNiX> the-light♪ moshkele Knight_ ro did?
<the-light> bale SterNiX
<SterNiX> the-light♪ chizi dige nist behesh begam?
<SterNiX> chiz ro eshtebah nagofte basham the-light ?!
<Knight_> قراره به سلامتی پستی مقامی چیزی داده بشه ؟؟؟ خبری هست بگو بیایم شیرنی ازتون خفت کنیم
<the-light> faghat bayad az option manual ro entekhab kone
<the-light> badesh har sda i hast ro be extX taghir bede
<the-light> badesham mount point
<the-light> ehtemalan edit e fstab ro nakhad
<the-light> Knight_: farda sobh bia behet shirini midim!
<Knight_> hala agar  tar bashe shayad biya m :)
<Knight_> azizan kari nadarin man beram ye system beterkonam biyam
<Knight_> agar terkid ke dobare win ON misham agar na ke Ubuntu ON misham
<the-light> wiki e tozihate ubuntu baraye partion bandi ro bekhunin
<Knight_> bye
<the-light> asre hajar nist ke ba Azmun o khata jelo mirin
<SterNiX> salam vahid
<vahid> SterNiX: salam khobi?
<SterNiX> na ziyad vahid
<vahid> khabari azat nist SterNiX
<SterNiX> halam ziyad jaleb nist
<SterNiX> khodet khobi?
<vahid> SterNiX: chi shode?
<vahid> man ke khobam
<SterNiX> nemidonam
<SterNiX> faghat ziyad moased nistam
<SterNiX> FSUG vhetor bood vahid ?
<vahid> SterNiX: khob bood mese hamishe
<vahid> SterNiX: etefaghe khasi nayoftad
<SterNiX> khastam biyam vali nashod
<SterNiX> inshalal hafte dige
<vahid> SterNiX: mese inke halet kheili bade :)
<SterNiX> nemidonam
<SterNiX> are engar :D
<vahid> SterNiX: moraghebe salamatit bash pesar
<SterNiX> miyaod mire vahid :D
<princef> سلام
<SterNiX> salam princef
<princef> salam
<princef> kasi ba tex live kar karde?
<ehsan> salam be hame
<ehsan> Sternix ketab ro nadashtan : (
<princef> سلام
<princef> kasi ba tex live kar karde?
<ehsan> Sternix hasti
<ehsan> ??
<ehsan> ketab giram naomad
<ehsan> :(
<ehsan> aloooo
<platoali> join #ubuntu-ir-admins
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-05
<man_> salam
<man_> man rahnamaee mikham
<man_> hichky nist???
<man_> hello
<man_> salam
<man_> mano komak konid
<fzerorubigd> man_: bozorgtarin komaki ke mitonam behet bokonam ine ke behet begam irc mese yahoo nist. soaleto pepors, kasi balad bashe javab mide.
<man_> mer30
 * fzerorubigd : facepalm
<man_> man ubuntu 12.10 ro nasb kardam . tamam etelat hardam parid. chekar konam
<man_> mer30
<man_> man ubuntu 12.10 ro nasb kardam . tamam etelat hardam parid. chekar konam
<man_> man ubuntu 12.10 ro nasb kardam . tamam etelat hardam parid. chekar konam
<anoNxeRo> mage partition bandi nakardi man_ ?
<man_> na. man taze ubuntu ro nasb kardam balad nabodam. tamam partitionam pak shod va faghat ubunto mondo 1 partition.
<anoNxeRo> age inkaro kardi hichkari nemishe kard
<anoNxeRo> vali motmaeni fagaht ye partition dari?
<man_> are
<anoNxeRo> man_, bezan sudo fdisk -l
<anoNxeRo> bbein chiya behet mide
<Guest91386> salam
<Guest91386> dostan man mikham to centos olaviyate boot ro avaz ko0nam
<Guest91386> kasi has rahnamyi kone?
<anoNxeRo> to grub manzorete?
<Guest91386> are
<Guest91386> dostan komakam konid mamno0n misham
<anoNxeRo> Guest91386, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/grub-question-changing-boot-order-making-windows-boot-first-280342/
<anoNxeRo> Guest91386, http://askubuntu.com/questions/100232/how-do-i-change-the-grub-boot-order
<anoNxeRo> http://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/5.2/Virtualization/sect-Virtualization-Tips_and_tricks-Modifying_etcgrub.conf.html
<anoNxeRo> http://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/Installation_Guide-en-US/s1-grub-interfaces.html
<anoNxeRo> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-to-change-grub-boot-order-456724/
<Guest91386> ok
<Guest91386> merC
<Mahdi-Zolfaghari> آقا سلام عرض شد
<Mahdi-Zolfaghari> ببخشید بچه ها من یه مشکلی با افکت های اوبونتو دارم
<Mahdi-Zolfaghari> میشه کمکم کنید؟
<Mahdi-Zolfaghari> .
<Mahdi-Zolfaghari> :-!
<mojtaba> salam
<mojtaba> heloo
<mojtaba> helloo
<Mahdi-Zolfaghari> حضار. ما یه جایی گیر کردیم نیاز به کمک داریم کسی نیست؟
<Mahdi-Zolfaghari> مچکرم
<abol> سلام
<abol> کسی بالاهه
<abol> سلام کسی صدامو داره
<abol> نه مثل اینکه همه خوابن ما رفتیم به یاد قدیما
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-07
<debian> salam
<debian> سلام
<Guest89537> من یک عدد سوال دارم
<dingdangdong> !ping
<lubotu3`> another contentless ping... sigh...
<dingdangdong> fzerorubigd: hey dude
<dingdangdong> !log
<lubotu3`> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<fzerorubigd> dingdangdong: hey
<dingdangdong> fzerorubigd: ahvalate shoma? :D
<dingdangdong> fzerorubigd: bebaxshin mozahem shodim, arze adabo ina. :D:D
<fzerorubigd> dingdangdong: lotf dari :)
<dingdangdong> :)
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-08
<onazari> سلام
<onazari> چطور می تونم فایل ویدیو را از پروتکل mms دریافت کنم
<mmb_hand> سلام دوستان
<mmb_hand> کمک
<mmb_hand> من میخوام با
<mmb_hand> eclipse
<mmb_hand>  یه برنامه به زبان سی بنویسم
<mmb_hand> اما نمیدونم از کجا شروع کنم
<mmb_hand>  یه کمک کوچیک میخوام
<mmb_hand> که چطوری پروژه ای برای سی درست کنم
<mmb_hand> کسی نیست که کمکم کنه؟
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-09
<esak> salam  mikham ye package  .tar ro install konam kasi komak mikone
<sterNiX> esak☣ tar -xvf package_name.tar
<esak> hg
<esak> sternix hasti
<esak> ?
<esak> az dostan kasi hast komak kone package tar.bz ro nasb konam
<esak> nixoeen  salam
<nixoeen> esak: hi
<esak> nixoeen man ye pakcage pidgin daram mikham nasb konam
<esak> az halate tar.bz  extarct kardam
<esak> hala baayd chiakr konam
<esak> eno beben
<nixoeen> esak: chera package e .deb esh ro nasb nemikoni?
<esak> http://www.forum.ferfereh.ir/showthread.php?tid=66
<esak> khob man to internet  search akrdam va     .tar.bz bodesh
<nixoeen> esak: ubuntu dari?
<esak> are nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<esak> beben man extrack ke kardam ye dir ba hamoon esme sakht ke filehaye extarct shode ro unja rikht. nixoeen. hala aval beram dakhel hamoon directori ?
<nixoeen> esak: rahat tarin raah ine: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<esak> nixoeen khob en ke az internet migire
<nixoeen> esak: are khob!
<esak> man mikham nasb offline un ro ham ayd begiram
<nixoeen> esak: be in nasbe offline nemigan, migan compile
<esak> jedi :D
<esak> khob namidonestam
<esak> be har hal omadim o yeja bodim ke internet nabood
<nixoeen> esak: alan uno bekhay compile koni kolli pish niaz dare
<nixoeen> esak: dobare bayad vasl shi be internet kolli package e dige begiri ;)
<esak> are . chun to readme un ke ye chizai khondam neveshte bood ke bayad gtk+ nasb shode bashe ghablesh nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: jayi Internet nabud DVDhaye Ubuntu ro mibari, ba apt-cdrom un DVDharo ezafe mikoni, va ba hamun dastoor nasb mikoni
<esak> are ??
<nixoeen> esak: sharmande, man bayad beram. Ehtemalan shab hastam ;)
<esak> ok bashe chemrooz hame zood mikah nberam . khabari nist
<esak> nixoeen
<esak> ; )
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-10
<dingdangdong> RoozbehOnline: ping
<esak> en font haye farsi to linux chera riiz o nazok hast moghe moshahede website
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-11
<royaflash> salam
<masoudd> join #persian
<masoudd> oops
<dingdangdong> !log
<lubotu3`> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<dingdangdong> nixoeen: in log ha ro koja bordan?
<ash___> salam, hard laptopam dochare moshkele jedi shode. kasi mitoone komakam kone?
<dingdangdong> ashkan: ping
<ashkan> dingdangdong: pong
<dingdangdong> ashkan: :) xubi javoon?
<ashkan> dingdangdong: mokhlesim. joonam?
<dingdangdong> ashkan: in log haye channel ro nemiduni az koja mitunam beyabam? logs.ubuntu.eu load nemishe va logs.ubuntu.com ham naghese
<ashkan> vaalaa man daghighan dar jaryaan nistam.
<ashkan> az ali tarihi beporsi ehtemaalan dar jaryaane.
<ashkan> bbl
<dingdangdong> ashkan: alitarihi ham ke baski mian irc? ;)
<dingdangdong> ashkan: thx anyway dude :)
<esak> salam
<esak> kasi inja gnome m player dare ?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-04
<royaflash> salam
<royaflash> ye soal
<royaflash> ba che dastori mitavan computer name ye system 2 shabakaro donest ?
<royaflash> ?
<royaflash> ?
<royaflash> :-D kasy nist ?
<saaber> man balad nistam :D
<royaflash> :) mamnon
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-05
<hadi> سلام کسی هست کمک کنه
<hadi> اقا اشکان شما هستی یا نه
<hadi> کسی هست یا نه
<soheil_> salam
<soheil_> kasi inja hast ke javabe maro bede??
<aliutd22> slm
<aliutd22> kasi midune in moshkele update ubuntu o apphash az kojas?
<aliutd22> vagtu update center miad o update ro mizanam
<aliutd22> unauthorized servers error ro mide!\
<saaber> aliutd22: in shayad be shoma marboot beshe: http://askubuntu.com/questions/85641/how-do-i-deal-with-unauthenticated-sources-errors-in-the-software-center
<saaber> aliutd22: in pasokh: http://askubuntu.com/a/106134
<saaber> eee zekki
<hadi> الو الو کسی هست یا نه
<saheb> salam
<saheb> man ye moshkel dar rabete ba ubuntu softwear center dashtam
<saheb> unam inke error mide mige internetet ghate
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-06
<azad> سلام
<s_faraday> salam
<s_faraday> از کجا بدونم کامپایلره C/C++
<s_faraday> روی اوبونتو دارم یا نه؟
<s_faraday> سلام
<Soft_Ware> hi bache haa
<Soft_Ware> ay bache ha kojayiiiiiiiiiid
<ali_> سلام می تونم ازتون یه راهنمای داشته باشم ؟؟
<ali_> البته بگیرم :)
<ali_> nobody ???
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-07
<mustafa> how connect ubunto clien to ubunto server and run program write php
<ehsan> salam
<s_faraday> سلام
<ehsan> salam
<s_faraday> ehsan: من میخام چند تا نرم افرار از ی ریپازیتوری نصب کنم
<s_faraday> ریپازیتوریشو ادد میکنم
<s_faraday> ولی apt-get میزنم
<s_faraday> اون پکیج ها رو پیدا نمیکنه
<ehsan> boro to site khode packege ha
<s_faraday> البته بعد اضافه کردن ریپازیتوری جدید آپدیت هم میکنم
<ehsan> onja peydashon kon nasb kon
<s_faraday> از سورس کامپایل کنم؟
<ehsan> packege pa pasvande .deb nist?
<ehsan> source ro faghat dari?
<s_faraday> http://simspark.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Installation_on_Linux
<s_faraday> ehsan: پکیج هاش tar.gz عه
<ehsan> khob ona ravesh nasbeshon fargh dare
<s_faraday> چرا این ریپازیتوریه کار نمیکنه؟
<s_faraday> دوتا از پکیج هاشو دستی نصب کردم
<s_faraday> tar.gz
<s_faraday> خیلی سخته!
<ehsan> momkene az net shoma bashe alan vase man dare kar mikoneh
<ehsan> sabr
<ehsan> khob aslan in package to server nist
<s_faraday> آره
<s_faraday> برا منم همینو میگه
<ehsan> khob
<ehsan> alan 64 bit hasti?
<ehsan> faraday?
<s_faraday> ehsan: نه 32
<ehsan> khob che version i?
<s_faraday> 13.04
<s_faraday> ی نفر بهم گفت اون پکیج ها از کوآنتال آپدیت نشده
<s_faraday> باید رو کوآنتال تنظیم کنم ریپازیتوریمو
<s_faraday> واقعا؟
<ehsan> rubuntu dige?
<s_faraday> ehsan: آره برا روبوکاپه
<ehsan> https://launchpad.net/~gnurubuntu/+archive/rubuntu
<ehsan> inja package ha hastan
<ehsan> mitooni dasti download koni
<ehsan> vali baraye
<ehsan> 13.4 nayomade
<ehsan> ta 12 omade
<s_faraday> آره همینه
<s_faraday> خب ینی دستی هم دانلود کنم فایده نداره؟
<ehsan> mitooni emtehan koni
<s_faraday> ehsan: ممنون
<s_faraday> ehsan: این که از software and updater setting
<s_faraday> کوآنتال رو انتخاب کنم چجوریه؟
<s_faraday> بلد نیستم
<ehsan> khahesh mikonam
<ehsan> sabr
<ehsan> https://launchpad.net/~gnurubuntu/+archive/rubuntu/+build/5071844/+files/rcssserver3d-dev_0.6.7-0quantal3_i386.deb
<ehsan> https://launchpad.net/~gnurubuntu/+archive/rubuntu/+build/5071844/+files/rcssserver3d_0.6.7-0quantal3_i386.deb
<ehsan> in 2 ta package hastan
<ehsan> age payam cannot satisfy dad
<ehsan> nemishe
<s_faraday> آره همین پیغامو میده
<s_faraday> :'(
<JAVACODER> s_faraday: chera left kardi ? :))
<JAVACODER> s_faraday: migam toye kodom team hasti ?
<s_faraday> ehsan: همه رو باید دستی نصب کنم؟
<s_faraday> هشتادو یکی
<s_faraday>  : ((
<JAVACODER> s_faraday: 1raheh dg ham dari Distro ro avaz koni :D
<ehsan> na
<ehsan> mitooni source ro ham begiri khodet compile koni
<ehsan> vali aval bayad svn ro nasb koni
<JAVACODER> mokafateh ehsan
<s_faraday> ehsan: چندتاشو از سورس نصب کردم
<ehsan> khob dige harke tavos khahad jore hendostan keshad :d
<s_faraday> svn هم دارم
<JAVACODER> ehsan : in s_faraday tazeh kareh in karaye sakhto behesh nadeh
<s_faraday> چی کار کنیم دیگه
<s_faraday> :D
<JAVACODER> khub khudaro shokr
<JAVACODER> s_faraday: computereto bekon be daro divar azash 1 robot birun biad :D
<s_faraday> 100 تا ایرور میده
<JAVACODER> bekob *
<ehsan> khob dari ino bezan >>> svn co https://svn.code.sf.net/p/simspark/svn/ simpark
<s_faraday> JAVACODER: ینی اون محتمل تره تا نصب اینت
<ehsan> surce ro migire mirize to folder simpark
<JAVACODER> areh :)))
<ehsan> badesh ye compile sade bezan
<ehsan> albate yekam tool mikeshe ta source ro begire
<s_faraday> ehsan: بله داره میگیره
<s_faraday> ممنون واقعا
<ehsan>      $ cd simspark/trunk/spark      $ mkdir build      $ cd build      $ cmake ..      $ make      $ sudo make install      $ sudo ldconfig
<ehsan> badesh ina ro be tartib mizani
<ehsan> vase compile va nasbe simpark
<s_faraday> thanks alot
<s_faraday> *a lot
<ehsan> badesh terminal ro beband dobare baz kon bad bezan >>      $ cd simspark/trunk/rcssserver3d     $ mkdir build      $ cd build      $ cmake ..      $ make      $ sudo make install      $ sudo ldconfig
<s_faraday> ok
<s_faraday> ممنونم
<ehsan> ta rcssserver3d ham compile va nasb beshe
<s_faraday> هنوز داره سیم اسپارکو میگیره
<ehsan> are
<ehsan> hala chera simpark bazi mikonin? :)
<s_faraday> ehsan: بیکاریه دیگه
<s_faraday> تفریحه سالم
<s_faraday> : ))
<ehsan> khob baziyaye behtar ham hast..
<s_faraday> تازه فک کنم کارت گرافیکمم نصب نیست :‌ :))
<s_faraday> چقد طول داره این svn
<ehsan> khob dige bayad kole source ro begire
<s_faraday> حجمش با همون پکیج که dl کنم یکیه؟
<ehsan> oon package ha vase noskhe 12 e
<ehsan> vali vaghti download koni va compile
<ehsan> dige ehtemalan moshkeli ba version nadashte bashi
<s_faraday> آهان
<ehsan> ye jorai mishe goft khodet package khodet ro misazi...
<s_faraday> با svn?
<ehsan> na svn karesh gereftan source
<s_faraday> با اون دستوراته بعدی
<ehsan> bad ba compiler c ya c++ compile mikoni
<ehsan> are ba dastorate badi
<s_faraday> چه باحال
<s_faraday> :D
<ehsan> age compiler c++ nadashte bashi bayad packagesh ro nasb koni :)
<s_faraday> فک کنم gcc دارم
<s_faraday> دیشب دوتا پکیج هاشو tar.gz نصب کردم rcssmonitor و rcssserver
<s_faraday> دونه ای 200 تا ایرور داشت : ))
<ehsan> khoobe
<ehsan> motasefaneh man bayad beram vali to oon link ke behem dadi tozihatesh hast ke chetor compile koni
<ehsan> http://simspark.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Installation_on_Linux
<ehsan> Configure the package, generate build files and install the package: Simspark:       $ cd simspark/trunk/spark      $ mkdir build      $ cd build      $ cmake ..      $ make      $ sudo make install      $ sudo ldconfig
<s_faraday> ehsan: ممنون خیلی لطف کردی
<ehsan> khesh mikonam
<ehsan> moafagh bashi
<ehsan> bye
<s_faraday> ehsan: bye
<s_faraday> این چرا ایرور میده؟
<s_faraday> CMake Error: The source directory "/home/faraday/simpark/trunk" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt.
<s_faraday> Specify --help for usage, or press the help button on the CMake GUI.
<Blackwizard> salam b hamegi...
<Blackwizard> man 2nbale ye tablet migardam k betoonam roosh ubuntu nasb konam...
<Blackwizard> kasi mitoone rahnamaee kone?
<Blackwizard> kasi komak nemikone?
<Blackwizard> kasi midoone ubuntu rooie che tablet haee release shode?
<MHA152> Blackwizard:اوبونتو تاچ فعلا مخصوص نکسوس ۴ و گلکسی نکسوس است ولی بزودی برای همه چی میاد و احتمالا شما می تونید روی هر تبلتی نصبش کنید
<Blackwizard> راستش من می خواستم یه تبلت بخرم
<Blackwizard> و برام مهمه که روش اوبونتو نصب بشه
<Blackwizard> چطور؟ Nexus 7
<MHA152> Blackwizard:اگه عجله ندارید صبر کنید تا یک تبلت با اوبونتو بیاد
<Blackwizard> Kasi nemitoone mano rahnamaee kone?
<Ali__> I have a vps [cent os] and a ftp account. i want connect to ftp server and download all files from 2 month ago to my vps. how can i do this?
<s_faraday> سلام
<s_faraday> سلام
<IRCApplet> salam
<ehsan1> 1--
<s_faraday> ehsan1: سلام
<ehsan1> salam
<s_faraday> عاقا
<s_faraday> اون دستورا که شما دادی صب
<s_faraday> من زدم
<s_faraday> یادتونه؟
<ehsan1> khob
<s_faraday> ی ایروری داد پرسیدم تو #ubuntu
<s_faraday> گفتن پکیج با ورژنت کامپتیبل نیست
<s_faraday> دیگه 13
<s_faraday> *12.10
<s_faraday> نصب کردم!
<ehsan1> :)
<ehsan1> khob?
<s_faraday> اینجا ریپازیتوری رو
<s_faraday> ادد میکنم میشناسه مثه آدم
<s_faraday> :D
<s_faraday> ولی باز هم
<ehsan1> are dige chon package haro vase oon dare
<ehsan1> vali vase verison jadid nadare
<ehsan1> khob?
<s_faraday> ایرور داره
<ehsan1> che error i?
<s_faraday> http://simspark.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Installation_on_Linux#Ubuntu
<s_faraday> rcsserver
<s_faraday> ران شدنش ایرور میده که حالا بماند
<s_faraday> همون simspark
<s_faraday> تا اینجا اوکیه:
<s_faraday>      $ cd simspark/trunk/spark      $ mkdir build      $ cd build
<s_faraday> این cmake ..
<ehsan1> che errori mide?
<s_faraday> ehsan1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6377804/
<ehsan1> make zadi?
<ehsan1> $make
<s_faraday> ehsan1: na ino zadam
<s_faraday> cmake ..
<ehsan1> sudo apt-get install libwxgtk2.8-dev
<ehsan1> http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/d/doxygen/doxygen-gui_1.8.1.2-1_i386.deb
<ehsan1> in package ro ham nasb kon
<s_faraday> ممنونم :)
<s_faraday> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<s_faraday> چش شد این : )
<s_faraday> ehsan1: اون پکیج دومی
<s_faraday> 650 مگ هست واقعن؟؟
<asghar> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-08
<moma> ?
<s_faraday> سلام
<s_faraday> من دارم یک پکیج رو که با svn گرفتم
<s_faraday> کامپایل میکنم
<s_faraday> cmake
<s_faraday> که میزنم ایرو میده
<s_faraday> فک کنم دپندنسی شو ندارم
<s_faraday> کسی میتونه بهم بگه
<s_faraday> این ایرور برای چی هست؟
<s_faraday> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6381939/
<s_faraday> سلام
<s_faraday> کسی هست
<s_faraday> ؟
<prp-e> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-09
<ali__> kasi hast php to ubuntu kar karde bashe?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-10
 * ashkan is away: auto-away
 * ashkan is back (gone 00:00:54)
<ashkan_> hi
<ashkan_> salam
<ashkan_> kesi sedaye mano mishnave
<ashkan_> any body there?
<ashkan_> how install kerio vpn client on ubuntu 64 bit?
<ashkan_> how install kerio vpn client on ubuntu 64 bit?
<ashkan_> how install kerio vpn client on ubuntu 64 bit?
<ashkan_> how install kerio vpn client on ubuntu 64 bit?
<ashkan_> how install kerio vpn client on ubuntu 64 bit?
<ashkan_> how install kerio vpn client on ubuntu 64 bit?
<ashkan_> how install kerio vpn client on ubuntu 64 bit?
<ashkan_> how install kerio vpn client on ubuntu 64 bit?
<ashkan_> how install kerio vpn client on ubuntu 64 bit?
<ashkan_> how install kerio vpn client on ubuntu 64 bit?
<ashkan_> how install kerio vpn client on ubuntu 64 bit?
<ashkan_> how install kerio vpn client on ubuntu 64 bit?
<ashkan_> how install kerio vpn client on ubuntu 64 bit?
<ashkan_> how install kerio vpn client on ubuntu 64 bit?
<ashkan_> how install kerio vpn client on ubuntu 64 bit?
<ashkan_> how install kerio vpn client on ubuntu 64 bit?
<ashkan_> how install kerio vpn client on ubuntu 64 bit?
<ashkan_> how install kerio vpn client on ubuntu 64 bit?
<ashkan_> how install kerio vpn client on ubuntu 64 bit?
<ashkan_> how install kerio vpn client on ubuntu 64 bit?
<ashkan_> how install kerio vpn client on ubuntu 64 bit?
<ashkan_> how install kerio vpn client on ubuntu 64 bit?
<ashkan_> how install kerio vpn client on ubuntu 64 bit?
<ashkan_> how install kerio vpn client on ubuntu 64 bit?
<ashkan_> how install kerio vpn client on ubuntu 64 bit?
<ashkan_> how install kerio vpn client on ubuntu 64 bit?
<saaber> fekr konam in channel dekori shode :D
<the-light> hey saaber
<saaber> the-light: salam ehsan! chetori mard? kam peida
<the-light> saaber: ghorbanat khubam, to chetori? hastam kam miam irc o invara
<saaber> the-light: mersi, be har hal khoshhalam ke mibinamet, omidvaram salamat bashi o movafagh
<the-light> saaber: merci manam hamintor didam injaei khoshhal shodam
<the-light> saaber: bazam rafti kaar web mikoni?
<saaber> the-light: kare dgei balad nistam
<the-light> saaber: khube khube :)
<saaber> the-light: bikhiale web shodi?
<the-light> saaber: are taghriban vali aun velam nemikone
<saaber> the-light: che filed i kar mikoni? begoo shayad karet dashtam :D
<the-light> saaber: felan image age khoda ghabul kone ;)
<saaber> the-light: pelakaye khodroha ro mikhooni bara jarime, chehreye mojerimino shenasaei mikoni ya naghshehaye mahvarei o joghrafiaie tahlil mikoni, shayad ham sotoohe khotoote enteghale gaz o naft o ... kholase dahane tasaviro servis mikoni :D
<the-light> saaber: aree bacheha jadidan tu mosabetat tahlil terafic tehran rotbe avordan
<saaber> +1
#ubuntu-ir 2014-11-03
<XIII> wooow this place is amazing
<marandi> سلام بچه ها من پیر رو با sudo apt-get install php5-cli php5-dev php-pear نصب کردم ولی هنوز این ارور رو دارم .. چه کنم ؟‌
<marandi> Class 'PEAR' not found in /var/www/html/contacts/Contact_Vcard_Parse.php on line 54
<Love> salam be hamegi
<Love> khoobin?
<Guest76771> hi :D again
<Guest76771> bache ha kasi mitoone be soalatam pasokh bede >
<Guest76771> kasi hast ke javab bede aslan ?
<n4v4r3d> Guest76771: salam
<Guest76771> salam haji
<Guest76771> navared az linux ke midooni dadash na :D?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-11-04
<kiarash> سلام دوستان
<blackberry> SALAM BE HAMEGI
<blackberry> khoobin?
<Blackberry> kasi hast bahash sohbat konam ?
<hira> سلام دوستان. اگه بخوام کد‌های تی‌سی‌پی رو دستکاری کنم بعدش باید کل کرنل رو دوباره کامپایل کنم؟
<hira> یا می‌شه فقط اون قسمت رو که دستکاری کردم کامپایل کنم
<hira> ؟
<ekrami> hi
<blackberry> salam be hamegi
<blackberry> salam be hamegi
#ubuntu-ir 2014-11-05
<blackberry> salam be hamegi
<DOOM_> salam
<DOOM_> kasi hast ?
<DOOM_> dostan
<DOOM_> soal daram
<DOOM_> mishe beporsam
<DOOM_> یه سوال دارم
#ubuntu-ir 2014-11-06
<user_> salam ...
<user_> agha kasi online hast?
<Azitrex> bah bah yashar aziz cheturi royaflash
<royaflash> @Azitrex
<royaflash> salamat bashi http://takhtesefid.org
<royaflash> salamat bashi Azitrex aziz
<royaflash> chetori aziz
<Azitrex> royaflash, sepas , man khubam
<love> salam be hamegi
<saaie> hi
<Guest73487> hi saaie
<Guest73487> khoobi
<Guest73487> ?
<saaie> merc
<saaie> shoma khubi?
<Guest73487> badak nistim
<saaie> migam chera az tarighe xchat nemishe vasl shod?
<Guest73487> nemidoonam haji manam mesle to
<Guest73487> :D
<saaie> :D
<Guest73487> ubutu ro nasb kardi ?
<saaie> are baba
<Guest73487> soal daram :D
<saaie> man kheili vaghte joz linux chizi nadaram
<saaie> befarma
<Guest73487> onjaie ke mige baraye os partiotion choose kon
<saaie> khob
<Guest73487> man something else ro mizanam partiotion ro choose mikonam mige bayad root beshi yani chi :D?
<saaie> ahan
<saaie> nega kon alan miduni ru kodum drive mikhay nasb koni?
<Guest73487> are
<saaie> windows dari?
<Guest73487> vali nasb mikonam mige root derive ro moshakhas kon
<Guest73487> are
<saaie> khob
<saaie> ru hamun drive ke mikhay nasb koni
<saaie> click kon
<saaie> bezan change
<Guest73487> khob?
<saaie> ye panjare baz mishe
<saaie> tu in panjare
<saaie> file system ro ext4 entekhab kon
<Guest73487> ext4 ?
<saaie> are
<Guest73487> hala chera ext4 >
<Guest73487> ?
<saaie> ba'd paintar neveshte mount point
<saaie> chun ext4 jadidtarin file system linux has
<saaie> ke fragmentation ham nadare
<Guest73487> merc tala khob ?
<saaie> tu ghesmate mount point "/" ro entekhab kon
<saaie> "/" = root
<saaie> age hamin ro tanzim koni baray nasb kafie
<Guest73487> bad dg chiw dg nemikhad ?
<saaie> hala ram cheghad dari?
<Guest73487> 8
<saaie> ram 8 ?
<saaie> dg hichi nemikhad
<saaie> khialet rahat
<saaie> bezan nasb halesho bebar
<Guest73487> merc jigar
<Guest73487> hichvaght mohabatet faramosh nemishe
<saaie> khahesh mikonam
<Guest73487> to nemidooni flash lighte keyboard az kojaie labtop miad :D
<Guest73487> mikham tanzimesh konam che kar konam :D?
<saaie> flash light?
<Guest73487> are flash light!!
<saaie> chi has :D?
<Guest73487> ubuntu bahale ?
<saaie> are ubuntu khube
<Guest73487> :D nemidoonam :D
<Guest73487> merc man beram nasb konam jigari
<Guest73487> idimo add kon
<Guest73487> cl1vo0ne@yahoo.com
<saaie> man hame linux ha ro test kardam akhar dobare umadam ubuntu
<Azitrex> chie ubuntu baraye shoma jazab bus saaie ?
<saaie> valla supporte narmafzari sherkathay mokhtalef
<saaie> slam
<Azitrex> jazzab *
<Azitrex> durud
<Azitrex> faghat support ?
<saaie> makhsusan unhaei ke source code nazashtan
<saaie> are
<saaie> baghie chizha ke tu hame linuxha yeksan has va tu ba'zia chizay dg behtar
<saaie> man gentoo ro az hame disto ha behtar midunam vali chun zamane ziadi migire baray nasb o config
<saaie> dg soraghesh naraftam
<saaie> rastesh man narmafzari mesle kerio ke faghat file .deb ro dar ekhtiar mizare ro ruy gentoo va fedora nasb kardam
<saaie> vali che karie vaghti .deb vojud dare chera adam khodesh ro be darde sar bendaze
<blackberry> salam be hamegi :D
<quest> salam be hamegi
<quest> agha man ubuntu ro ba windows nasb kardam
<quest> faghat ubuntu miad bala ke
<blackberry> salam saaie
<blackberry> :X
<blackberry> saaie nasb kardam ubuntu ro
<blackberry> salam be hamego
<blackberry> kasi nist ba man sohat kone :(?
<Azitrex> in <Guest73487> shoma budi ?!
<blackberry> man koja boodam ?
<blackberry> to saaie ?
<blackberry> salam
<blackberry> khoobin dobare :D
<blackberry> yeki komakam kone :(
<blackberry> har ki behem komak kone khoda dar akharat behesh komak kone inshalah
<blackberry> lol man bayas sheikh mishodam :D
<blackberry> salam
<blackberry> :(
<blackberry> saaie ?
<blackberry> kasi nist komakam kone
<blackberry> khoob hastin ?
<blackberry> komak nakonin salam konin :D
<Azitrex> :))
<blackberry> :X chetori
<blackberry> :D
<blackberry> azit ?
<blackberry> azitrex?
<blackberry> che esme sakhti dari :|
<blackberry> kasi nist be man bege salam :D
<blackberry> ei baba
<blackberry> hanooz montazere javabe salamemoonim :(
<blackberry> be doostanetoon salam konid ke be shoma salam konand
<blackberry> ino man nemigam paiambar mige :D
<Azitrex> salamon aleikom va rahmatolah
<blackberry> doroode khodaian bar to ei azitrex
<blackberry> hal kardi ?
<blackberry> bayad injoori be bacheha yad bedi salam konan :D
<blackberry> lol
<blackberry> azitrex esmeto az koja kharidi :|?
<blackberry> haji man moshkeli daram baraye nasbe ubuntu :D
<blackberry> negah man ubuntuaie 14.10 ro nasb kardam
<blackberry> ba windows faghat ubuntu run mishod le
<blackberry> badesham na khamoosh mishod na reset filam kharab boode ?
<blackberry> merc ke be harfam gosh dadin :X
<blackberry> lol
<blackberry> man ta on moghe dashtam ba divar sohbat mikardam :D
<blackberry> salam :D
<blackberry> dashtam moshkelatamo behet migoftam :D
<blackberry> eee 2 taien ke :|
<Azitrex_> gofti ke salam konid komak nakhastam ke :D
<saaie> man hastam
<saaie> salam
<saaie> alo
<saaie> blackberry
<blackberry> hi
<blackberry> khoobin?
<blackberry> lol
<blackberry> yeki az bacheha zang zade baraye kelase khosoosi jeet kune do :d
<blackberry> saaie ?
<blackberry> khoobi ?
<blackberry> haji ma raftim nasbesh kardim in ubuntu ro
<blackberry> ei baba
<blackberry> azitrex ?
<Azitrex> netam stable nis
<blackberry> stable ?
<blackberry> mage netet makane asbsavarie :D
<Azitrex> class khususie chi ?
<blackberry> razmi
<blackberry> :X
<blackberry> jkd
<blackberry> sabke bruce lee :D
<blackberry> jeet kune do
<blackberry> avalin kasi bood ke behem zang mizad :D
<blackberry> che esme sakhti dari
<blackberry> lol :D
<blackberry> azitrex bia pm bede
<Azitrex> blackberry ham sakhteh :))
<blackberry> hadeaghal goshie :D kelas dare khare :D
<Azitrex> :|
<blackberry> sorry :(
<blackberry> kheili samimi shodam :(
<blackberry> dada
<blackberry> in ubuntu ro nasb kardam
<blackberry> dorost nasb nashod
<blackberry> run ba windows nashod
<blackberry> che kar konam :(?
<blackberry> kasi nist ?
<blackberry> salam
<Guest7108> salam
<saaie> salam
<blackberry> khoobin ?
<saaie> mamnooon
<blackberry> guest to kie :X?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-11-07
<gheyreh> سلام
<gheyreh> دوستان یک سئوال برام پیش اومده کسی هست که کمکمون کنه؟
<gheyreh> خب من سئوالمو می‌پرسم حالا
<gheyreh> می‌خواستم بگم که من می‌خوام یه خروجی بگیرم از glsa-check -l
<gheyreh> ولی چیزی رو که به عنوان خروجی وارد فایل می‌کنم نمایش داده نمی‌شه
<ahmad1610> slm
<ahmad1610> ذوستان یه مشکلی برام پیش اومده کسی میتونه کمکم کمه
<ahmad1610> کسی اینجا هست؟؟؟؟؟
<ahmad1610> ؟؟؟؟؟
<ahmad1610> کسی  نیست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<ahmad1610> ؟؟؟؟؟؟
<ahmad1610> ؟؟؟؟
<ahmad1610> من ویندوز8 داشتم اومدم برای اولین بار بک تراکت رو نصب کنم وسط های کار چون صب نمیشد کنسل رو زدم اومدم بیرون حالا سیستمم بالا نمیاد و وقتی میخام ویندور7یا8 رو نصب کنم فقط یک درایو دارم حجمش هم خیلی کمه   هاردم 500 هست ولی این درایوی که مشون میده و 
<ahmad1610> تو رو خدا اگه مینومین کمکم کمین
<ahmad1610> میخام ببینم اطلاعاتم پریده یا نه خیلی برام مهم بود
<ahmad1610> دوستان اگه لطف کنن برام ایمیل کنید خیلی ممنونتون میشم
<ahmad1610> یا اگه ممکنه شمارنونو برام بفرستسن تا تماس بگیرم
<ahmad1610> 09354081025
<ahmad1610> اخسسهدغ318@لئشهم.زخئ
<ahmad1610> hossiny318@gmail.com
<ahmad1610> منتظر کمکتون هستم
<Azitrex> ahmad1610, vaghean fek mikoni kasi zang mizaneh ?! ya email mideh ?
<ahmad1610> شماره بدین من میزنگم   یا همینجا کمکم کنین
<ahmad1610> اینجا واسه همین کاره درساه؟؟
<ahmad1610> درسته
<Azitrex> inja 1 mohiteh ertebatie hala kasi ham moshkeli dashteh basheh , soal koneh , momkeneh kasi balad basheh va bekhad komak koneh
<Azitrex> ghablan linux nasb kardi ?
<ahmad1610> ki
<ahmad1610> نه
<Azitrex> khub chera yehoo ba 1 chizeh sakhti mesleh backtrack shuru kardi ?
<Azitrex> ubuntu nasb mikardi
<ahmad1610> حالا شد دیگه به شرش گیر کردم
<ahmad1610> میترسم هاردم پریده باشه
<Azitrex> hard ke nemipareh ama datash momkeneh
<ahmad1610> اطلاعات کاری توش داشتم
<Azitrex> backup ham nadashti na ?!
<ahmad1610> نه
<ahmad1610> متاسفانه
<Azitrex> in bad tarin karie ke momkeneh 1ki vaseh nasb linux anjam bedeh dar avayeleh karesh
<Azitrex> cd ya dvd live linuxi dari ?
<ahmad1610> به نظر شما ممکمنه فرمت شده باشه
<ahmad1610> داخل هاردم بود
<ahmad1610> الان باید دوباره بگیرم
<Azitrex> man nemidunam to maraheleh entekhabe partition chekar kardi
<Azitrex> yadet hast ?
<ahmad1610> قبلش یه پارتیشن درست کرده بودم حدود 150 تا هر جا هم ادرس میخاست ادرس همونو میدادم
<Azitrex> yani partition ro create kardi ?!
<ahmad1610> اره با نرم افزار یه پارتیشن درست کردم unloc.....
<ahmad1610> اسم نداست
<Azitrex> be ehtemaleh kheili ghavi zadi koleh drive ro partition bandi kardi !
<Azitrex> datat kheili mohem bud ?!
<ahmad1610> اره کارای طراخی بود کلی براش وقت گداشته بودم طداحی کرده بودم
<Azitrex> ajab kareh moghadasi dari shoma , enshalah hamish salamat bashi
<Azitrex> 115 ba tarahie chub chi mishe :)
<ahmad1610> شما از کجا میدونی 115
<Azitrex> ziad sakht nis ;)
<ahmad1610> از کجا
<Azitrex> the net
<ahmad1610> بگو ببینم چجوری فهمیدی
<Azitrex> systemet laptopeh ?
<ahmad1610> اره
<ahmad1610> هکم وکردی
<Azitrex> na baba :))
<ahmad1610> پس چی
<Azitrex> teleto search kon
<ahmad1610> ای ول
<Azitrex> ;)
<ahmad1610> کی رفتی سرچ کردی
<Azitrex> ma mokhleseh harchi 115 ham hastim ;)
<ahmad1610> فکر کردی میخام اینجوری از کسی شماره بگیرم واسه مزاحمت
<ahmad1610> چاکرتم دادا
<Azitrex> belakhareh neteh hartur adami miad tush
<Azitrex> ba har hadafi
<ahmad1610> البته اگه همکار باشی از رویemt318هم مینومی نشخیص بدی
<Azitrex> emt ke areh 318 ham fek konam codeh markaz basheh are ?
<ahmad1610> نه دادا ما اینکاره نیستم واقعا گیر کردم اومدم کمک بگیرم
<ahmad1610> اره درست گفتی 318 کدم هست
<ahmad1610> البته بود الان عوض شده
<ahmad1610> خالا بگو میتونی کمک کنی
<Azitrex> bebin hard 1 ghesmati dareh ke tush address file haro zakhireh mikoneh , address ha mamoli nistan , faghat ino bedun ke 1 ja dareh ke inkaro mikoneh
<Azitrex> baad mogheye nasb ageh bezani koleh hdd ro partition bandish koni avalin kari ke mikoneh miad koleh un address haro pak mikoneh
<Azitrex> yani file ha ru hard hast ama address nadareh , pas hard 1 chizeh khami misheh ke misheh dobareh fazahashu taghir dad
<Azitrex> ageh tu un bakhshi ke file ha budeh data rewrite nakoni misheh recovery kard
<ahmad1610> الان چکار کنم   اخه ویندور هم نمیتوم صب کنم شاید بشه بعدا ریکاوری کنم
<Azitrex> ageh kheili mohemeh barat bayad hdd ro baz koni bebari ru 1 systemi ke rush windows ya linux nasbeh
<Azitrex> baad ba 1 narm afzareh gardan koloft recoverish koni
<ahmad1610> من ار این خرابکاری ها زیاد کردم تو ریکاوری استاد شدم
<Azitrex> hehe
<Azitrex> vali ru khudeh hardeh laptopet windows nariz momkeneh bazi file hat bar nagardeh
<ahmad1610> البته معمولا طرخها وتی برمیگرده 50 درصدش کار نمیکمم
<ahmad1610> نمیکنن
<Azitrex> ba chi recovery mikoni ?
<ahmad1610> اگه بتونم االن دریارم خیلی بهتره
<ahmad1610> من فکر میکنم فرمت درایو ها رو عوض کردم ظاهرا فرمت لینوکیس زو ویندوز نمیشناسه درسته
<Azitrex> un ke areh
<Azitrex> dobareh ntfs konesh
<Azitrex> ghablan ntfs bud ?
<ahmad1610> الان اصلا هیچی رو نمیتونم دسکاری کم اصلا چیزی دیده نمیشه یک درایو 100 مگی دارم
<ahmad1610> اره قبلش بود
<Azitrex> eshkal nadareh 1 system dg gir biad ke betuni in hard ro behesh vasl koni
<Azitrex> vaghti vasl kardi koleshu 1 drive kon va format -q bezan
<Azitrex> baad recovery konesh
<Azitrex> narmafzaret chie vaseh recovery ?
<ahmad1610> لبتابه هاردشو نمیتونم دریارم
<ahmad1610> easy ricavery
<Azitrex> easy recovery hatta ageh raw ham bezani dorost bar nemigarduneh
<ahmad1610> ;kasi e vard bashe soragh nadary
<Azitrex> man bahash kar kardam
<Azitrex> man ba GetDataBack tajrobeye behtari dashtam
<Azitrex> kasi ke mashhad basheh na
<ahmad1610> are inam khobe
<Azitrex> laptopet chie ?
<ahmad1610> fujisto
<Azitrex> ahmad1610, man iraj ro goftam biad inja begoo ke un jaee ke mikhasti partitiona bandi koni chekar kardi be bebineh kari mishe kard behtar az recovery bahseh ya na
<Azitrex> ahmad1610, modelesh ro ham begoo
<ahmad1610> omadam baktrakt nasb konam ghablesh ba narm afzar ye drive 150 taii dorost kardam
<ahmad1610> bad ba flash boot kardam har b ja adres mikhast hamon drive ro midadam
<Azitrex> iraj, be nazar rafteh partition bandi koneh va koleh hard ro partition bandi kardeh
<ahmad1610> vasat kar didam nasb nemishe kansel ro zadam omadam biron
<ahmad1610> alan asan hard nemiad ke bekham winen bandi konam avaz konam ya partish
<Azitrex> ahmad1610, ageh DVD live linuxi dari ya az kasi mituni begiri , man ageh jaye shoma budam ghablesh miumadam live bala bebinam chia daram
<iraj> ahmad1610: باید از لایو استفاده کنی با برنامه جی پارتد  پارتیشن ها رو چک کنی
<arta> salam. 14.4 ta che haddi stable hast? be nazareton az 12.4 upgrade konam?
<ahmad1610> alan hamon baktrakt ro download konam ya har linox bashe khobe vase inke live biam bala
<iraj> اگر پارتیشنات اسیب دیده بودن می تونی از توی ریپو یه چیزایی نصب کنی برای ریکاوری
<Azitrex> ahmad1610, ubuntu begir ke ageh khasti ham linux kar koni rahat tar basheh
<Azitrex> iraj, ghablan windows va ntfs dashteh
<iraj> ahmad1610:  هر لینوکسی خوبه. ولی اوبونتو سافت وار سنترش بهترینه
<Azitrex> ahmad1610, ajaleh dari ? ya na ? mikham 1 jaye khub befrestamet
<Azitrex> arta, lts ?
<ahmad1610> koja befresty
<Azitrex> ahmad1610, ba LUG ashnaee dari ?
<arta> are
<Azitrex> arta, upgrade kon ;)
<iraj> یعنی من الان ارچ نصب دارم خیلی از برنامه های اوبنتو رو توی ریپوش داره ولی چون توضیحات ندارن راحت نمی فهمی که چی برای چی خوبه
<iraj> ahmad1610:  قبلا لینوکس کار کردی؟
<Azitrex> ahmad1610, hasti hanuz ?
<iraj> "testdisk" yeki az behtarin abzaraye recoverie
<iraj> rooye ubuntu live nasbesh kon , shoru kon be scan kardan,   man khodam ta hala azash estefade nakardam
<Azitrex> iraj, ziad linuxi nis , mikhad shuru koneh fek konam befrestam lug bereh ba bacheha halesh koneh behtar basheh
<iraj> Azitrex:  100 %  ,  khodesh inkaro kone khatarnake
<Azitrex> areh
<Azitrex> hala ageh umad migam bereh lug
<Azitrex> chun datasham moheman
<iraj> aree
<rozhan> سلام .
<rozhan> من امروز اوبونتو14.04 رو نصب کردم . ولی بعد از چند ساعت کار 5 دقیقه یکبار خاموش میشه
<rozhan> channel 2 ...kick time out
<rozhan> میشه راهنماییم کنید ؟
<iraj> rozhan: توی گوگل سرچ کردی؟
<rozhan> بله ... ولی موفقیت امیز نبود
<iraj> rozhan: خاموش می شه یا ریست می شه
<iraj> ؟
<rozhan> ریست میشه
<Azitrex> laptopeh rozhan
<Azitrex> ?
<rozhan> failed to idle channel
<rozhan> بله لپ تاپ ایسوس
<Azitrex> ajibeh hamchin moshkeli ro laptop hast !
<Azitrex> ramesho avaz kardi ?
<Azitrex> chizishu avaz nakardi ?
<rozhan> نه ... اصلا کاری باهاش نکردم
<rozhan> قبلا 13.04 نصب بود روش
<Azitrex> ru un moshkeli nabud ?
<rozhan> اصلا
<rozhan> ویندوز هم ندارم ... فقط با لینوکس کار می کنم
<Azitrex> daghighan ham baadeh chand saat kar kardan daghighan har 5 min 1 bar reset misheh ?
<rozhan> اول به شدت پرش ماوس داشتم . اون حل شد
<Azitrex> daghighan ham baadeh chand saat kar kardan daghighan har 5 min 1 bar reset misheh ?
<rozhan> 2 ساعت کار کردم . خاموش کردم . دوباره که روشن کردم همش ریست میشه
<Azitrex> 1 bar inturi shudeh ? avalin bareh ?
<rozhan> alan error mide play list update failed
<rozhan> الان دفعه ی دهم هست که ریست میشه ... ولی اولین باره این مشکل رو دارم
<Azitrex> man taghriban eyneh in moshkel ro chand saleh pish dashtam ama ro PC bud
<iraj> rozhan:  من مدتی پیش اینجوری شده بود سیستمم
<rozhan> دوستان پیشنهادتون چیه؟
<iraj> ولی وقفه های بین ریست شدن مرتب بیشتر می شد مثل بارهای اول پنج مین بود بعدش ۸ مین بعدش ۱۲ مین
<rozhan> مال منم داره وقفه هاش بیشتر میشه به نظرم
<Azitrex> moshkelesh to Bus channel ram bud ke ba Bus Channel cpu nemitunest hamahang besheh , M/B giga bud email kardam be sherkat goftan ke tu un seri az motherboard hashun in moshkel hast va karish nemisheh kard va hamishe reset mishud , hala ini ke shoma migi tazeh inturi shudeh momkeneh khak gerefteh basheh va etesal ha khub bar gharar nabasheh , 1 Debian begir beriz bebin baz inturi ya na ageh inturi bud fek mikonam iradeh sakht afzari dari ke be na
<Azitrex> zar ba pak kardan dorost sheh
<iraj> rozhan:  من لب تابم از دستم افتاد که اینجوری شد :)
<iraj> ضربه خورده بود
<iraj> بعد ار دو سه روز که وقفه ها طولانی تر می شدن لب تاب رو باز کردم دوباره بستم دیگه درست شد
<iraj> حالا یا بباز و بسته شدن درست شده یا خودش
<iraj> :D
<Azitrex> areh iraj aksaran etesal ha ke khub bargharar nasheh inturi misheh
<rozhan> من در این حد با سخت افزار آشنا نیستم
<Azitrex> 1 chiz dg aval ro laptopet beriz bebin baz moshkel dari ya na ? momkeneh 1 bug to ubuntu basheh
<iraj> rozhan:  اگر مطمنی  ضربه دیده می تونی از فایل های مهمت اول بک آب برداری بعدش لب تابت رو ببری پیش یه تعمیر کار
<rozhan> فایل هام همه رو هارد اکسترنال هست ... و مطمئنم هرگز ضربه ندیده
<rozhan> فکر می کنم باگ باشه
<rozhan> مرسی ددستان از راهنمایی هاتون ...
<rozhan> دوستان*
<rozhan> پرش ماوسم دوباره شروع شد :|
<ahmad> slm ozr mikham netam ghat shod
#ubuntu-ir 2014-11-09
<blackberry> salam va kahste nabashid
<blackberry> eee salam azitrex :D
<blackberry> dada man user ubuntu shodam
<blackberry> kheiliam khoshhalam
<blackberry> az windowsam dg badam omade stupid windows and bill gates
<blackberry> man az shakhsiatesh badam miad
<blackberry> akheish rahat shodam
<sohail> با سلام به دوستان
<sohail> می خواستم ببینم با اوبونتو چه جوری می توان مقدار یه انتگرال را بصورت موازی بدون استفاده از سمافور بدست آورد
<Azitrex> sohail, che niazi be in kar hast ?
<blackberry> salam be hamegi
<blackberry> agha man soal dalam
<blackberry> soale bi javab daram
<blackberry> :D
<blackberry> kasi nist javabamo bede
<blackberry> ee chi shod
<blackberry> man alan ba ose ubuntu daram sohbat mikonam
<blackberry> inja mashhad ast neveshtehaie man ra az ubuntu mibinid
<blackberry> payambar farmoodand ke
<blackberry> god help those who help themselves
<blackberry> manisho nemidoonam chi mishe
<blackberry> yeki komakam kone
<blackberry> kasi khoone hast ?
#ubuntu-ir 2015-11-02
<dashkalam> slm
<dashkalam> man ye laptop z500 daram
<dashkalam> lenovo
<dashkalam> ti sitesh driverhaye nvidia baraye ubunto nist
<dashkalam> az koja gir biyaram
<dashkalam> ?
<dashkalam> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2015-11-03
<Hibye> سلام
<Hibye> کسی هست؟
<javan> salam man egdamat lazam gahate estefadeh az 4g ro anjam dadam vali vasl nemishe lotfan komak konid ta vasl beshe
#ubuntu-ir 2015-11-04
<sadodah> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-11-05
<ferbooliya> salam
<ferbooliya> bacheha video amoozeshe shabakaro az koja mitoonam gir biyaram?
#ubuntu-ir 2015-11-06
<mori> :)
<abb4s> salam , chera vaghti az dastoore w ya top estefade mikonam too summary minevise 4 user ??!
<abb4s> yani 4 user login kardan ??
<abb4s> kasi nist ??
<Linux> salam
<Linux> سلام برا یادگیری لینوکس
<Linux> از کدوم نسخه استفاده کنم؟؟؟؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-11-07
<mohamadreza> salam
<mohamadreza> دوستان من یه مشکلی در اوبونتو 12 دارم اینکه یه سورس کد که رو برنامه نویسی سی نوشته شده که باید تحت لینوکس اجرا شه به یه کامپایلر احتیاج دارم میتونید کمکم کنید؟
 * mohamadreza slaps ChanServ around a bit with a large fishbot
 * mohamadreza slaps ashkan around a bit with a large fishbot
 * mohamadreza slaps Azitrex around a bit with a large fishbot
 * mohamadreza slaps iraj around a bit with a large fishbot
 * mohamadreza slaps lubotu3 around a bit with a large fishbot
 * mohamadreza slaps ubuntulog_ around a bit with a large fishbot
 * mohamadreza slaps mohamadreza around a bit with a large fishbot
<Azitrex> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior mohamadreza
<mohamadreza> این چیه؟
<mohamadreza> what is this?
<Azitrex> mohamadreza, baladi tu channel ha join koni ?
<mohamadreza> na
<mohamadreza> chetor?
<mohamadreza> inkaro anjam bedam
<Azitrex> in soal ro tu ye channel soal kon ke bishtar be mozo bokhureh
<Azitrex> mizani /join #esmeh channel
<mohamadreza> man ye moshgeli daram ke hata naghdi ham hazeram hallesh konam mitoni komakam koni?
<Azitrex> masalan bezan /join #technotux
<mohamadreza> ok vali javabe man ro ham bede migam man hazeram  babate rafe moshgelam pool bedam mitoni hallesh koni?
<behnam> salam
<behnam> kesi nis
<behnam> ?
<behnam> any body ?!!
<behnam> : (
<MasterPiece> behnam, salam
<behnam> GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDD >_<
<MasterPiece> !patience | behnam
<lubotu3> behnam: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<behnam> :\
<MasterPiece> behnam, What is the matter ?
<behnam> may i speak persian ?
<MasterPiece> behnam, Sure
<behnam> can you speaking french ?
<MasterPiece> Oui
<MasterPiece> Bien sûr!
<behnam> hahaha
<behnam> 0k agha man akharin noskhe kali linuxo nasb kardam
<MasterPiece> behnam, So, go to #kali
<behnam> va bad k a dostam porsidam goftan k behtare k ba ubunto shoro koni
<MasterPiece> behnam, kollan mikhay chikar koni? :D
<behnam> agha nemizari k :)))
<behnam> faranse miri engilisi miri
<behnam> :D
<behnam> man alan sana kali ro roye systemam nasb daram
<MasterPiece> behnam, khodet gofti français doost dari khob :D
<behnam> vali baraye inke vaghean tosh expert besham jedi mikham kar konam ama aslan nemidonam a kojash shoro konam
<MasterPiece> :)))
<behnam> hahahaha are faghat dos daram faransaro vali balad nistam :))
<MasterPiece> to chi mikhay expert beshi ?
<behnam> midonam soalam kheyli maskharas
<behnam> jasham shayad inja nabashe
<behnam> teste nofoz va kolan har chizi k marbot b hack va in system amel mishe
<MasterPiece> behnam, bia priv8 :D
<behnam> tamamesh dastorate terminale va az onjaii k moteasefane kesi nist k chizi azash yad begiram nemdionam chikar bayad konam
<behnam> agha damet garm khodet bia inja nemidonam chejori biam pv :D
<MasterPiece> :))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<behnam> baba hamin alan rad mishodam goftam y sar biam bbinam che khabare >_<
 * behnam slaps ashkan around a bit with a large fishbot
 * behnam slaps iraj around a bit with a large fishbot
<abb4s> salam
<abb4s> kasi hast ??
#ubuntu-ir 2016-11-10
<sasstheass> salam
<sasstheass> kasi hast
<sasstheass> alooo
#ubuntu-ir 2016-11-11
<mangul> hey masterpiece!
<mohammad> :)
#ubuntu-ir 2016-11-12
<naderdl> slm
#ubuntu-ir 2017-11-07
<jikjk> salam
<jikjk> چرا هیچوقت کسی جواب نمیده
<linuxthefish> hey all :)
<linuxthefish> sallam
#ubuntu-ir 2017-11-08
<wtf_> help
#ubuntu-ir 2017-11-09
<linuxthefish> iran yes
<linuxthefish> is there much usage of linux and open source hardware in iran?
#ubuntu-ir 2017-11-10
<PPLCI> join
<PPLCI> JOIN
<PPLCI> help
<Hooman> سلام
<Hooman> من نمی تونم وارد گروه بشم
<Hooman> کسی نیست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2017-11-11
<ebieebi> سلام
<ebieebi> کسی هست؟
<ebieebi> الوو
<fr> Cinnamon just crashed. You are currently running in Fallback Mode.
<linuxthefish> fr did you install any graphics drivers such as nvidia? they caused issues for me
#ubuntu-ir 2017-11-12
<shahriar> salam
<Guest48218> a
<imaniy> salam
<linuxthefish> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2018-11-10
<johnesnow1900> hi
<johnesnow1900> سلام
<p47ri0t> سلام به همگی دوستان
#ubuntu-ir 2018-11-11
<Mahdad> سلام
<Mahdad> روز بخیر
<Mahdad> من یک سرور مجازی خرید کردم و یک سرویس روی آن راه اندازی کردم
<Mahdad> یک آدرس هم از نیک خرید کردم و حالا نیاز دارم که این آدرس رو به آی پی سرور متصل کنم
<Mahdad> لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید
<Mahdad> در لینک زیر توضیح داده نحوه کار را منتهی من یک ای پی دارم و توی این مثال 4 تا ای پی به کار برده و من متوجه منظورش نمی شوم
<Mahdad> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-bind-as-a-private-network-dns-server-on-ubuntu-16-04
<Mahdad> سلام
<nullkit> Mahdad: salam good day
<Mahdad> روز بخیر
<Mahdad> من یک سرور مجازی خرید کردم و یک سرویس روی آن راه اندازی کردم
<Mahdad> یک آدرس هم از نیک خرید کردم و حالا نیاز دارم که این آدرس رو به آی پی سرور متصل کنم
<Mahdad> لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید
<Mahdad> در لینک زیر توضیح داده نحوه کار را منتهی من یک ای پی دارم و توی این مثال 4 تا ای پی به کار برده و من متوجه منظورش نمی شوم
<Mahdad> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-bind-as-a-private-network-dns-server-on-ubuntu-16-04
#ubuntu-ir 2019-11-06
<morteza> slm ne hame
<morteza> xub hastid ?
